# Is furry a thing you are secretive about?



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2010)

FAF


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2010)

I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


----------



## Donutman (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not that I'm secretive about it, it's just I'm not all "HEY! I'M A FURRY" and stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

If people ask, I tell them.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

If people ask I tell. I wear a tail everywhere so every now and then a person will mention it. They're never furries themselves but I'll find some eventually.

P.S. The options suck nards.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 7, 2010)

Extremely secretive, I don't even know that I am on


----------



## garoose (Apr 7, 2010)

I just recently 'joined' the furry fandom and I have yet to let anyone know, not that I really feel the need to tell anyone. I'm pretty much here for the lolz. and the hot anthro art


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2010)

FAF


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 7, 2010)

inb4 "furry closet", but everyone knows I'm a furry and nobody cares.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 7, 2010)

I wear a tail almost everywhere. People ask about it and since no one really understands what "furry" is I just say it's a "fashion statement"


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not a furry I just think regular porn is boring.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I wear a tail almost everywhere. People ask about it and since no one really understands what "furry" is I just say it's a "fashion statement"



For the last time-

No, that tail does not make you look fat.

Those ears, on the other hand-


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2010)

FAF


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't talk about it aloud to people but I do have this as a background, so far I've gotten plenty of positive comments on it except for my brother's friend but I already knew he wasn't going to like it but I really don't give a rat's ass :\

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3467460/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

I tell people who ask, and some people are like what are you? I say furry and they are like "huh?"
So yeah, I don't need secrets ^_^


----------



## JDFox (Apr 7, 2010)

I've only been a furry for about a month, so nobody really knows.  I also put up a pretty good front as a furry hater around my furry hating friends.  Yes, I realize I am a self loathing fur, but I'm okay with it.  But if they were to out right ask if I was a furry, I'd tell em the truth.  Simply because I'd get entertainment from their reactions.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 7, 2010)

if people ask I'll tell them or if it comes up in convorsation I'll tell them.

but I'm not stupid enough to go flaming around "HEY GUYS IM A SILLY FURRY....who wants to suck meh cawk?"


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> if people ask I'll tell them or if it comes up in convorsation I'll tell them.
> 
> but I'm not stupid enough to go flaming around "HEY GUYS IM A SILLY FURRY....who wants to suck meh cawk?"



You want to though.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

should I be secretive about it ;^;


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2010)

The only people around here that know about furries know about them because I told them how horrible they are. They all think I'm a fur hater. Which I mostly am, really, so it's not too much of a lie.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 7, 2010)

Family and friends.  Why the hell not?
It's a hobby like collecting crap.

Really, I have my fursuit head on my nightstand table.  Not like I can resist explaining whenever someone comes over.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 7, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Furries are like Muslims. Alot of us are nice people, but there are the extremists. These extremists grab all the media attention, and once there story sets in they make the rest of us look bad, so we remain quite. Ergo CSI Episode "Fur and Loathing"
> I couldn't bear to watch more than ten minutes of that crap.
> Either way, we need to speak up. But when we do we get called furfags by a bunch of idiotic people who have nothing better than to troll us.
> Ergo: god hates furries and the AFC.
> Why must humans be so misunderstanding?


 
This is a damn good analagy. 

I don't really tell people about it, but I do try to gage thier reactions by bringing it up as someone outside of the fandom. Example: "Have you heard about these furry people". Then I see how they react. I've also shown my parents furry art and my own writing with anthros and they think it's interesting. They don't know what a furry is, but i bet if I told them, they would find it just fine.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 7, 2010)

Why would you want people to know. I don't go around telling people I troll on the internet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why would you want people to know. I don't go around telling people I troll on the internet.


 
I'm going to do that lol 

HEY GUYS, I TROLL PEOPLE ON TEH INTERNETZ, AM I COOL NOW!?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 7, 2010)

I have only told one person because she asked. I think my ex might know, or have an idea I am, he saw my background and my Fa page when I was useing the internt.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3543872/


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2010)

FAF


----------



## Carenath (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't bother to hide anything, but I don't volunteer any information that no one needs to know either.
I keep personal shit to myself, try it furries, you might be surprised how well it works on the internet


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 7, 2010)

If someone asks, I'll tell them.
If they don't, I have no reason to mention it.
And I don't go around asking people if they are furry, either.

As far as whether or not I'll actively avoid anything public that's furry, no.
I'll wear my cat ears wherever, as long as it's not disrespectfully inappropriate, like a funeral or some shit.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> if people ask I'll tell them or if it comes up in convorsation I'll tell them.
> 
> but I'm not stupid enough to go flaming around "HEY GUYS IM A SILLY FURRY....who wants to suck meh cawk?"


If you did I would say I did.


----------



## Conker (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't consider myself as a furry :V I just like wasting time on this site.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

/everyone/ knows.

kinda hard not to though... seeing as I make fursuits.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I wear a collar everywhere, but when somebody asks, I usually just say "because."
I only tell people that really care what I say and won't make fun of me for it.
My friends, select members of my family, some of my awesome teachers, etc.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 8, 2010)

Just other furries know. If a friend happened to ask why I have <insert furry paraphernalia here> I wouldn't be secretive though, there isn't anything to be secretive about.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just other furries know. If a friend happened to ask why I have <insert furry paraphernalia here> I wouldn't be secretive though, there isn't anything to be secretive about.


What EXACTLY do I insert there?
A tail? A collar? A dildo? A binder full of yiff?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 8, 2010)

BatRat said:


> What EXACTLY do I insert there?
> A tail? A collar? A dildo? A binder full of yiff?



Insert whatever you want to, baby. murr

(I was thinking my fuzzy ears/tail, plushies, etc.)


----------



## BatRat (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Insert whatever you want to, baby. murr
> 
> (I was thinking my fuzzy ears/tail, plushies, etc.)


I may have to take you up on that offer *nuzzle and a whinny*
(Hah, ok. That's cool.  Yeah, those things tend to get alot of questions as well)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /everyone/ knows.
> 
> kinda hard not to though... seeing as I make fursuits.


 
you make the best motherfucking suits I've seen, even I wouldn't mind trying one on for a little bit though I'd make sure no one else could see me xD


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 8, 2010)

its really no big deal honestly as long as your friends arent total drama queens youll be fine

its just a hobby only 4 of my friends know about it tho 3 of  them were like "oh ok thats fine" but one of them kinda freaked out when she found out and wanted to spread false rumors about me hardly anyone believed what she was saying tho and it died down REAL fast


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Insert whatever you want to, baby. murr


This


----------



## Plantar (Apr 8, 2010)

Some of my friends know because of what I used to draw. Nobody cared. The end.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there no one but the internet option?


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Shocked* 'Only other furries know' is the most popular pick? i didn't know furries were so insecure.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> *Shocked* 'Only other furries know' is the most popular pick? i didn't know furries were so insecure.


Tch, insecure? More like not wanting to let my friends think I fuck animals, which I clearly DON'T do. Ughhh...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

If your friends were your friends then they would understand and not brand you as a stereotypical furry.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If your friends were your friends then they would understand and not brand you as a stereotypical furry.


 Yeah, but the thing is, we love to tease each other, and personally, I can't stand being labelled as a dog-fucker even jokingly, too awkward.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Some of my friends know because of what I used to draw. Nobody cared. The end.


This should be the normal reaction.

Okay, then thats understandable i for one am not bothered by being called a furfag aloud by my friends in malls i find it funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> *Shocked* 'Only other furries know' is the most popular pick? i didn't know furries were so insecure.


 
Lol you seem a bit slow man, if they weren't insecure they wouldn't make threads like this all the time...


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If your friends were your friends then they would understand and not brand you as a stereotypical furry.



But your friends shouldn't need to know at all, and if you just HAVE to tell them, you're close enough to the stereotypical furry anyway.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, I don't see the point of telling someone that you're a furry. I'm only in it for the rping and art, I don't go to cons or anything like that.



*Waits for a hardcore furry lifestyler to bash this msg*


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

K please look @ 3rd post thanks.

Edit: (directed to Icarus)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> K please look @ 3rd post thanks.
> 
> Edit: (directed to Icarus)


Ah, I was about to ask, "Me... Ummm? Why?"


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> you make the best motherfucker suits I've seen, even I wouldn't mind trying one on for a little bit though I'd make sure no one else could see me xD



:3 thanks!


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> K please look @ 3rd post thanks.
> 
> Edit: (directed to Icarus)



Okay...your point is? Donutman agrees with me, so what.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Okay...your point is? Donutman agrees with me, so what.


 Oooh, someone agreed with you. A miracle.


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Oooh, someone agreed with you. A miracle.



Hey...



shut up


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 thanks!


 
No problem and I really do mean that, the only other person I've seen that can make suits actually look sorta cool is beast cub ^^


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

I meant my third post on this topic. But anyways my point was if people are able to post there fetishes on this forum when people aren't asking them to then they don't think that way, so the only other reason they might be reluctant to tell someone in REAL LIFE that they are a furry is because they are insecure.


----------



## Matt (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not a super secret thing I keep from everyone, but I don't go around telling everyone I know. If they ask, I say yes. If they make fun of me for whatever reason, I tell them to go fornicate themselves with an iron stick.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I meant my third post on this topic. But anyways my point was if people are able to post there fetishes on this forum when people aren't asking them to then they don't think that way, so the only other reason they might be reluctant to tell someone in REAL LIFE that they are a furry is because they are insecure.


 
That are just the fact it really doesn't make a difference to tell them anyways, I can say I was very insecure about it but now I don't care, if someone is really curious and wishes to know then I'll tell them but other than that I wouldn't say I am :\


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 8, 2010)

There should be an option in the poll 'Only people who ask' or something.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


this


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> There should be an option in the poll 'Only people who ask' or something.


 
This I'd have to agree with


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

I always seem to vote with the majority on here


----------



## Matt (Apr 8, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I always seem to vote with the majority on here


 That's because you're a very unique individual.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

seriously, every time.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No problem and I really do mean that, the only other person I've seen that can make suits actually look sorta cool is beast cub ^^



:3 I like beastcub.

the only fursuits I actually like are made by:

beastcub, artslave, beetlecat


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 8, 2010)

*Inserts two cents*


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 8, 2010)

I only tell people if they ask me. If not they can think whatever they want about my kickass wallpapers on my ipod touch, phone, and macbook. Rocking some fluke and blotch huge pics.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to do that lol
> 
> HEY GUYS, I TROLL PEOPLE ON TEH INTERNETZ, AM I COOL NOW!?



That might work. Everyone knows trolls are like the cool, biker punk in school that everyone wants to be.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Furries are like Muslims. Alot of us are nice people, but there are the extremists. These extremists grab all the media attention, and once there story sets in they make the rest of us look bad, so we remain quite. Ergo *CSI Episode "Fur and Loathing"
> I couldn't bear to watch more than ten minutes of that crap*.
> Either way, we need to speak up. But when we do we get called furfags by a bunch of idiotic people who have nothing better than to troll us.
> Ergo: god hates furries and the AFC.
> Why must humans be so misunderstanding?



I saw the whole thing through, I never laughed harder in my life... Well I have... Uhhh... Look! a distraction!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 8, 2010)

My friends like to go through the pictures on my phone, and I am all like *****, what you doin'? Then they are all like.
I am going through your pics man. O___________O What is this?!
I am all like, it's a furry, -giggle-


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2010)

Meh, it's not something I flaunt, but it's not something I bother hiding.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 8, 2010)

I dont hide it, but dont tell it to most either. Except to a couple close friends who i know wouldnt care.
If someone asked me i might tell them, depending on a few factors.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 8, 2010)

I really don't tell anyone. 
My friends and parents see me draw anthro stuff, but they don't even know what a furry is.
I live in a town where most people just use the Internet for facebook. I generally get positive comments, but there's always a "Why the **** are you drawing a raccoon?"


----------



## DarkOverord (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not so much secretive, more, passive hiding it. :V My mum knows how to google. Let's keep her from googling Furry! :V Otherwise I wouldn't really be that bothered.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really. Okay, I mean, not many people know; but thats mainly cos I don't go round telling people.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm quite open about myself being a furry.
I don't hide it,  but I don't exactly shout it out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That might work. Everyone knows trolls are like the cool, biker punk in school that everyone wants to be.


 
I never knew that xP


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If people ask, I tell them.


This, with exceptions.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuck no  ._.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If people ask, I tell them.



^This.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

OH HEY IT'S THIS THREAD AGAIN



Dahguns said:


> I'm not a furry I just think regular porn is boring.


lol denial

Anyhow, IRL I'm secretive about it, but my my siblings knows. The fandom is embarrassing so I'd rather not tell people. No one has really asked me if I am a furry yet, so I'm not sure what I'd say if anyone did.

On the internet I'm very open about it, but I'd rather hint at being a furry than loudly announce everywhere that I am one, so I hardly ever use the word "furry" to describe myself on web sites and such.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyhow, IRL I'm secretive about it, but my my siblings knows. The fandom is embarrassing so I'd rather not tell people. No one has really asked me if I am a furry yet, so I'm not sure what I'd say if anyone did.
> 
> On the internet I'm very open about it, but I'd rather hint at being a furry than loudly announce everywhere that I am one, so I hardly ever use the word "furry" to describe myself on web sites and such.


 
This right here ^^


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really, if people ask if I'm a furry, I'd probably say yes because unlike the rest of my family, I'm not easily embarrassed and this fandom doesn't even reach my definition of embarrassing.

Outright telling people though, I've told about three people tops, and that's outside of the family.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't go shouting it at everyone. I wouldn't lie if someone asked though.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 8, 2010)

I won't hide it if someone asks, but I don't scream it to the heavens either.


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm not that secretive about it, i dont go telling everyone, but i do wear my ears a lot, so i think almost everyone i know knows, haha


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 8, 2010)

If people ask then I'll tell them. They don't know what it is anyway. I wear my blue tail and my blue n green collar everywhere. I get more "WTF" and question than I get any real hatefull action from people. I did call someone I thought was a furry a furfag just to see his reaction, but he didn't budge. Either not a furry and liked wearing paw printed collars and anthro-fox shirts or he was ignoring me.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 8, 2010)

It's no secret, but only family & friends know.  I see no reason to tell the rest of the Universe.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really...


----------



## Dass (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, but this has nothing to do with it, I'm just overly defensive about what I'm doing regardless of what it is.


----------



## Kitcat490 (Apr 8, 2010)

Someone with enough brain cells can decode my Twitter profile pic and find out. So how secretive is having a QR code mentioning that I'm a furry?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2010)

One of my friends found out and now we both use it to pester each other.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 8, 2010)

My mom thinks the most horrible stuff about me and thinks I'm immature because I want to be a animator and I watch cartoons.I'm not much on shouting it to the world either only some friends and my little sister know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> One of my friends found out and now we both use it to pester each other.


 
I think my brother's little friend knows cause he does pester us about furries every once in a while :\


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 8, 2010)

Friend and family knows, both don't care about it.


----------



## Bir (Apr 8, 2010)

Pssh. Everybody I know knows that I'm a furry. XP


Hell, I've got a tail on my backpack when I go to school. Granted it's a little one, I'm sure furries get the point. xD

And I draw them quite a lot, my family loves my furry artwork and crafts, and well.. nobody really cares. Hell, even all the people in Walmart know. XD I face-painted children for two weekends during Halloween and wore my tail and ear-hat. ^^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really something to hide, though I try to keep my fursuit out of the way for anyone other than my friends and direct family.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

I am open about it at school, to the point where I tell random people who happen to sit next to me in class, but I am fairly secretive about it to my parents... I do want them to know, but I'm too pussy to tell them. :/ I don't think of it as a sexuality, but if I tell them about furry and what I'm into, I might as well tell them I'm also bi.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET!!


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


 

THIS. 

Good lord, I'm too ashamed to even be one.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET!!


Isn't being secretive about something being "in the closet"?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom



Oooooooooooohhhhh... It was supposed to be a secret? <-----Sarcasm

I'm not secretive about it, except with my parents.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Isn't being secretive about something being "in the closet"?



Everyone needs to get out of the fucking closet and stop treating it like a sexuality. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET!!



I believe it's now referred to as being "in the den."


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 8, 2010)

I try to keep my fandom to my friends..


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Everyone needs to get out of the fucking closet and stop treating it like a sexuality. :V


Give me some balls and I gladly will. I want to be open about it, but I lack the balls to tell people.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

Tried to open up... then became an outcast.    First and last time i tried telling others about it.

Before this fandom I was a pretty lonely fur.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Give me some balls and I gladly will. I want to be open about it, but I lack the balls to tell people.



I'll surgically put them on if you start treating the fandom as a hobby. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 8, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Tried to open up... then became an outcast.    First and last time i tried telling others about it.
> 
> Before this fandom I was a pretty lonely fur.


Personally, I don't give a shit about what people might think of me.
I am who I am and all that.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 8, 2010)

Husband thinks the fandom is "stupid and ridiculous" and my mom, yeah she would just roll her eyes and give me a spiel about how "immature" im being, and a couple of my close friends absalutely hate furries.
So i tell very few.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Personally, I don't give a shit about what people might think of me.
> I am who I am and all that.



I suppose I succumbed to peer pressure and fell victim to the "oh my goodness I have to keep an appearance for everyone, but I still want to retain my individuality" mentality...


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Husband thinks the fandom is "stupid and ridiculous" and my mom, yeah she would just roll her eyes and give me a spiel about how "immature" im being, and a couple of my close friends absalutely hate furries.
> So i tell very few.



That's almost like saying "I'm black and some of my close friends are in the KKK, so I tell very few people I'm black"


not really... furriness is rather easy to hide, although hiding it is almost like hiding your identity and therefore lying to yourself is it not?


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If people ask, I tell them.



Yeah, same here.

...unless they're trolls.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Husband thinks the fandom is "stupid and ridiculous" and my mom, yeah she would just roll her eyes and give me a spiel about how "immature" im being, and a couple of my close friends absalutely hate furries.
> So i tell very few.



In their words, what is so wrong about liking anthro characters?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll surgically put them on if you start treating the fandom as a hobby. :V


I don't _want_ to treat it as such, but for some reason I am. :/


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't _want_ to treat it as such, but for some reason I am. :/



Huh? Then how do you treat it?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Huh? Then how do you treat it?


Zeke is saying I treat furry as a sexuality, and I disagree, but I don't deny that I'm "in the closet" about it... I don't _want_ to be, but I'm too pussy to tell my folks. And thus, it looks as if it is a sexuality.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


 
Same...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Same...


 Gasp, so much commonality


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

Isn't that why furmeets and conventions are held?  so the closet furs can come out for 3-4 days a year and meet fellow furries?

And then hope to make more friends so they won't be in the closet by themselves...

Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Zeke is saying I treat furry as a sexuality, and I disagree, but I don't deny that I'm "in the closet" about it... I don't _want_ to be, but I'm too pussy to tell my folks. And thus, it looks as if it is a sexuality.



There's no trouble in not wanting to tell anyone/not having enough courage because you feel they will not accept it, I'm on your side man.
...

On the other side, you could just do like I do: Don't tell anyone.
And someone discovers and asks you about you just said: "You never asked me about it".
...

Although I also agree with people againts treating furry like a sort of sexuality.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Zeke is saying I treat furry as a sexuality, and I disagree, but I don't deny that I'm "in the closet" about it... I don't _want_ to be, but I'm too pussy to tell my folks. And thus, it looks as if it is a sexuality.



What I am trying to say..or ask...Would you come out one day and say "Mom, dad, I am into D&D". 

Or 

"Mom, dad...I am a World of Warcraft player."

or 

"Mom...dad...I am in a fandom that is...you know...into the whole Force powers. I am a Star Wars fan."


Really, it's just a hobby. You really do not have to tell them what you are into, do you?


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you voters! I never thought a first time quiz maker could be so succesful!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that voted, lnowing that people would even care about a stupid question like this means alot to a first time FAF member.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Thank you to everyone that voted, lnowing that people would even care about a stupid question like this means alot to a first time FAF member.



You are most welcome.
Please do not ask things like this in the near future. :V


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not secretive about it per-say but I don't go running around telling people that I am one. If it seems like I will benefit from telling someone I will. I've told someone who made a big deal about it once so I don't tell just any idiot with ears and a dumb mouth.


----------



## Epni (Apr 8, 2010)

definitely


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *snip*
> On the other side, you could just do like I do: Don't tell anyone.
> And someone discovers and asks you about you just said: "You never asked me about it".
> *snip*


 Yeah I would do that, but I have furry stuff I want to buy, and even though my folks will me more than likely accepting, I'm just too damn pussy... Eh. It'll happen when it happens.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What I am trying to say..or ask...Would you come out one day and say "Mom, dad, I am into D&D".
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Yeah all of that is true, but I _would_ tell them stuff like that. Only difference being is that yeah, I used to play WoW, and I would tell them all about it, but my existence in WoW wasn't almost completely centered on porn, now was it?


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Only difference being is that yeah, I used to play WoW, and I would tell them all about it, but my existence in WoW wasn't almost completely centered on porn, now was it?



...was it? >.>


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...was it? >.>


Not one bit.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not one bit.



One of my friends actually admitted to having his entire WoW existence centered on porn. 

Edit: Not kidding.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 8, 2010)

It's irrelevant to most people. I see no need to talk about it unless it (somehow) comes up.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> One of my friends actually admitted to having his entire WoW existence centered on porn.
> 
> Edit: Not kidding.


Wow. :shock:


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

I will tell when it comes up... if ever... my friends rarely ever talk anout the internet


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wow. :shock:


exaclty, that is why i dont play WoW or second life, well not anymore... it lagged badly and some girl wanted to have sex with me, yeah not gonna do that. just you cant trust an avatar, and i dont want to find out that I just got it on with a forty year old gay person, i am straight so that would make me angry, gays are fine just keep the details to themselves please


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

I am not that secretive at all at school. I have 2 friends that I see on a daily basis at lunch that are furries. Makes school worth attending.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am not that secretive at all at school. I have 2 friends that I see on a daily basis at lunch that are furries. Makes school worth attending.


 you are so lucky. i think I'm the only furry at my school. I hate it that one of the guys at my school is a hater.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

If I told people I was a furry, I'd probably have molotovs flying through my bedroom window 2:00 in the morning.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 8, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> you are so lucky. i think I'm the only furry at my school. I hate it that one of the guys at my school is a hater.


Yeah there are probably some haters at my school, but I haven't been 'publicly' open about being furry. I just tell the people I know, not stand in the lunchroom yelling "I'm a furreh!" lol



JamesB said:


> If I told people I was a furry, I'd probably have molotovs flying through my bedroom window 2:00 in the morning.


Ouch... Sorry 'bout that. :/

Edit: Molotovs in a bedroom window made me think of that scene in The Simpsons Movie where the angry mob is raiding the Simpson house for some reason... XD


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought I was the only furry in our school of 300 until someone came to school wearing a shirt that said "Furry", with the F having fox ears and the Y had a tail.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> I thought I was the only furry in our school of 300 until someone came to school wearing a shirt that said "Furry", with the F having fox ears and the Y had a tail.



Was he soon thereafter set ablaze with an emulsion of styrofoam and gasoline?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Even if someone asked me i would say no -.-


----------



## Yena (Apr 9, 2010)

Aheh... my mom doesn't know. My whole family doesn't know. Only random friends in school know, and everyone on the internet I meet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 9, 2010)

everyone knows.

even those who dont know what furries are.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> everyone knows.
> 
> even those who dont know what furries are.


Guuuurrrrllll, you crazay! Oh well, you seem wonderful Daaaahhhlllinng.
Yes, two different accents in one sentence.
I am sure people will know about me soon enough, since I wear a collar, and I am very tempted to make cat ears.


----------



## rcdragon (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't make it obvious to other people that I am a furry.
I don't go out of my way to tell others.
I don't see a point in telling people unless it has a significance in a conversation.
I won't lie to someone if they ask me directly, but otherwise they will never know.


----------



## )X( (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes. Very secretive. I don't know how most people would react.
Except for my friends, who would laugh, shrug, and quickly make a running joke out of it.

I feel no need to 'come out' or anything of that sort. I do not think I would have anything to gain or anything to lose.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

I tell people when I'm bored and want to see their reaction... I really don't know what possess me to see the need to do so, but I annoy myself by doing it... I do however want to, and will, tell my parents eventually. I want ears and a tail, and would like to go to a con or two, and seeing as I still live with them, my folks need to know.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

Secretive to what extent? Be more specific. I'm obviously not secretive to the fandom since I'm in the fandom but I keep it a secret from immature people and/or ignorant people.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

VengeanceZ said:


> Secretive to what extent? Be more specific. I'm obviously not secretive to the fandom since I'm in the fandom but I keep it a secret from immature people and/or ignorant people.


I think he is asking if you are "in the furry closet" to your friends and family outside the fandom.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

My parents know that I'm in the fandom otherwise I wouldn't be able to go to the London Furry Meets.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

VengeanceZ said:


> My parents know that I'm in the fandom otherwise I wouldn't be able to go to the London Furry Meets.



Lucky. I watch the videos on YouTube and _long_...

Do the suiters show up in costume or do you all go somewhere to change first?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

VengeanceZ said:


> My parents know that I'm in the fandom otherwise I wouldn't be able to go to the London Furry Meets.


Damn I wish I could go to some local fur meets... My folks don't know. Yet...



Harebelle said:


> Lucky. I watch the videos on YouTube and _long_...


 Yeah same here. :c


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, except to a few close friends that found out.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

I went for my first time on 3rd of April and failed since I couldn't find anyone but I was planning on joining a long time ago. I'm on the UKFURS forum and I'm planning on going to the 24th of April one. Now I know where it is and will properly meet all the furries. I hope they won't rape me when I say "Hi" because apparently everyone is telling me that I'm cute as fuck. >:|


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys furry is like being a trek fan or anything else its not a life style choice its a hobby. I doubt your parents would be bothered by you wearing ears to a con any more then a star trek phazer or a sports hat or somthing. True cosplay if its somthing crazy might trip them out and I will admit my X's fursuiting got a little crazy but normaly furr is just a hobbt (start whering your furr to the store daily they might have issue)
Alec


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Hey guys furry is like being a trek fan or anything else its not a life style choice its a hobby. I doubt your parents would be bothered by you wearing ears to a con any more then a star trek phazer or a sports hat or somthing. True cosplay if its somthing crazy might trip them out and I will admit my X's fursuiting got a little crazy but normaly furr is just a hobbt (start whering your furr to the store daily they might have issue)
> Alec


Yeah I know that, but for some reason I'm really shy about it... I WANT to tell people. I am quite sure that my parents will be accepting, and most of my friends already are... But I'm just too damn shy to tell. >_<


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah I know that, but for some reason I'm really shy about it... I WANT to tell people. I am quite sure that my parents will be accepting, and most of my friends already are... But I'm just too damn shy to tell. >_<



Why do you feel like you have to?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why do you feel like you have to?


Well, I've basically told them everything that happens in my life, for my entire life, so it's kind of a habit... That, and I really want to buy a collar, tail, ears, etc. And, seeing as I live with them, I need to tell them before I go to a con...


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, *I've basically told them everything that happens in my life, for my entire life*, so it's kind of a habit... That, and I really want to buy a collar, tail, ears, etc. And, seeing as I live with them, I need to tell them before I go to a con...



Whut.

Whatever. If you must just man up and tell them. It's not a big deal.


----------



## crisp (Apr 9, 2010)

the only people who know i'm a furry are the one's reading this post XD


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Whut.
> 
> Whatever. If you must just man up and tell them. It's not a big deal.


Lol yeah I did, and kind of still do... Not as much though.    


Yeah that's what I try to do, but then some other...something... in my mind  stops me dead. :/ I have _every_ intention to tell them, but I HAVEN'T GOT TEH BALLS! >:[


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol yeah I did, and kind of still do... Not as much though.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I try to do, but then some other...something... in my mind  stops me dead. :/ I have _every_ intention to tell them, but I HAVEN'T GOT TEH BALLS! >:[



Relevant. Sorta.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lol yeah I did, and kind of still do... Not as much though.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I try to do, but then some other...something... in my mind  stops me dead. :/ I have _every_ intention to tell them, but I HAVEN'T GOT TEH BALLS! >:[



You don't have to. Just wait till college.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant. Sorta.


Heh.



JamesB said:


> You don't have to. Just wait till college.


Yeah I know. But I waaaant toooo!! XD 

Besides, that's at _least_ 5 years away for me. :/


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 9, 2010)

What I do is I mention furries to people and sometimes they have a bad reaction to it and some are just like "Whatever..." I try to get there opinions about how they feel about furries and determine if I should tell them. 

Most of my friends know and they are fine with it. They accepted me for who I was and I'm glad. The bad responses I just drop the subject right ther e and then


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2010)

Seeing as furries in Colorado are protected under state and federal law as endangered species mostly due to overhunting, and said laws ABOUT hunting are poorly enforced...yes.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Was he soon thereafter set ablaze with an emulsion of styrofoam and gasoline?



No one around has any idea what the hell a furry is. So were safe, i guess.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Apr 10, 2010)

No comment.... LoL

I wish I could just tell every one but I do a bit of adult art (A SMALL!. Bit of it) 

And I'm only 18 so my family I think would be a lil mad at that fact. If I didn't do adult art I think I would tell more ppl but I don't want to get the fandom mixd up with porn n stuff like that. Although I do enjoy a good fap ;3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't hide being a furry. Why? That's like hiding being a gamer....which equally makes no sense.


----------



## AdoraBell (Apr 10, 2010)

I only let a few people know, after I gauge how the reveal will go lol


----------



## AlpineLupine (Apr 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't hide being a furry. Why? That's like hiding being a gamer....which equally makes no sense.



Different.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't hide being a furry. Why? That's like hiding being a gamer....which equally makes no sense.



There is a difference. One is a fetish, one is a hobby.


(As portrayed by the media.)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 10, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be an option for "I don't give a shit".


----------



## Weebz (Apr 10, 2010)

Not really; my friend found out I was furry when she got as shirt with a furry burning alive, saying "KILL IT WITH FIRE."


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There is a difference. One is a fetish, one is a hobby.
> 
> 
> (As portrayed by the media.)



Actually, as a furry you're a sexual deviant, and as a gamer you are a murderer "waiting to happen".


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very secretive. Because I fear my family and friends suddenly turning against me, I dare not hint on, let alone talk about the subject with anyone else.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 10, 2010)

Where's the option for "it's not a fucking lifestyle, it's just a fandom, and I don't need to run around flogging it in front of others?"


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Actually, as a furry you're a sexual deviant, and as a gamer you are a murderer "waiting to happen".




what happens if you're both? 0_o

Also, my friends totally know I'm a furry. They make jokes and I even say "oh murr".


----------



## Tweaker (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't really go out and tell people. If they know, they know, but it's not something I consider relevant to most people.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

i just got back from a cruise.... and while on it i told some other teens i was a furry... they said to yiff in hell... WE WERE IN HELL AT THE TIME! XD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i just got back from a cruise.... and while on it i told some other teens i was a furry... they said to yiff in hell... WE WERE IN HELL AT THE TIME! XD




Smear chicken blood on their shoes. >:3c


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Smear chicken blood on their shoes. >:3c


 i cant.... they were from Canada.... and the cruise is over. >.>

i did yiff while in Hell however ^_^


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i cant.... they were from Canada.... and the cruise is over. >.>
> 
> i did yiff while in Hell however ^_^




Sweaty foursome tentacle vore yiff? With blood?

Why wasn't I there? ;_;


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sweaty foursome tentacle vore yiff? With blood?
> 
> Why wasn't I there? ;_;


 errr..... no.  more like with 2 other furs.  (female FTW who said theres no girl furries!?) ...how the fuck am i supposed to do tentacles and vore IRL?! 

and you werent on the boat to Hell. thats why ^_^


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> errr..... no.  more like with 2 other furs.  (female FTW who said theres no girl furries!?) ...how the fuck am i supposed to do tentacles and vore IRL?!
> 
> and you werent on the boat to Hell. thats why ^_^




You didn't even try >:[

And, pfff, Ive been to Hell- no wait, I'm thinking of Raccoon City. Nice town.

Also, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You didn't even try >:[
> 
> And, pfff, Ive been to Hell- no wait, Im think of Racoon City. Nice town.
> 
> Also, pics or it didnt happen


 oh course i dint try! I DONT HAVE TENTACLES AND IM NOT GOING TO EAT THEM!

Hell was fucking hot.  it was 98 when i was there -_-  thank god for AC in the rooms.

they had the camera.... the pics should be on the internet soon though... they said theyd email em to me...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh course i dint try! I DONT HAVE TENTACLES AND IM NOT GOING TO EAT THEM!
> 
> Hell was fucking hot.  it was 98 when i was there -_-  thank god for AC in the rooms.
> 
> they had the camera.... the pics should be on the internet soon though... they said theyd email em to me...



YOU COULD HAVE TRIED!!!! 

At least there weren't Russian guys trying to raep you :/


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU COULD HAVE TRIED!!!!
> 
> At least there weren't Russian guys trying to raep you :/


 NO I COULDNT HAVE!!!! I HAVE A PENIS! ITS LIKE A TENTACLE BUT ITS NOT!

...Russians are cool most of the time ^_^
the girls were Filipino


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU COULD HAVE TRIED!!!!
> 
> At least there weren't Russian guys trying to raep you :/





8-bit said:


> At least there weren't Russian guys trying to raep you :/





8-bit said:


> weren't Russian guys trying to





8-bit said:


> Russian guys









Horray for dumb comedy.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Horray for dumb comedy.


 saved that gif for future racism


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> saved that gif for future racism



You missed the whole rant about it. It'd be funnier if you were to have been there. One sec, diggin' up a link.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68339 Here you go.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 10, 2010)

nope no one knows im a furry cause no one knows what a furry is  redneck town
although... there is one person i know who knows what a furry is but sadly he hates them so he doesnt know im a furry kinda hard to change there mind bout something they hate


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You missed the whole rant about it. It'd be funnier if you were to have been there. One sec, diggin' up a link.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68339 Here you go.


 lol nice thread scotty... i didnt know you were a racist...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol nice thread scotty... i didnt know you were a racist...



I'm not that racist....but yeah, better to let people know rather than let it bite em in the ass.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not that racist....but yeah, better to let people know rather than let it bite em in the ass.


 i have 2 black step-brothers and im white.    what do you have to say?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i have 2 black step-brothers and im white.    what do you have to say?



Good for you? I'm not racist to such extremes as to worry about your black step-brothers. I'm sure they're fine people but until I actually meet them I think I'll play it safe and assume they're like all the others I've met and think they're hulk-juniors...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good for you? I'm not racist to such extremes as to worry about your black step-brothers. I'm sure they're fine people but until I actually meet them I think I'll play it safe and assume they're like all the others I've met and think they're hulk-juniors...


 lol i just wanted to know what you'd say    theyre huge stereotype honestly.  They listen to hip hop and rap all day, hit on only white girls, and play nothing but basketball.... i dont like them at all... but i love them for being family -_-

so..... what was topic again>


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Horray for dumb comedy.



Russian isnt a race.

And Nicohlai in RE3 wanted to sex Jill up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so..... what was topic again>



Keeping your furriness secret...I do


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Keeping your furriness secret...I do


 i do but i dont try really :/  if someone asked if i was i wouldnt deny it.  i mean whats the worst that could happen if someone knew you were a furry>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Russian isnt a race.
> 
> And Nicohlai in RE3 wanted to sex Jill up.



I don't care, it still got a few lulz >.>


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't care, it still got a few lulz >.>



Yeh me too.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

It's pretty much a secret for me also. I Don't start preaching it out and stuff because there are really weird people in this fandom and I don't want to be stereotyped as one of them.(Even though I'm a bit weird myself, it's not how furs are though, i'm /b/ tard weird in a way X3) 
    Of course though, If asked about it I'll say I am one.  All the people that know about it though are cool with it and make the occasional jokes which i admit are funny X3


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't hide being a furry if CSI and other people hadnt put is such bad light. Why is it that certain people hate us? We arent doing anything to hurt anyone!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I wouldn't hide being a furry if CSI and other people hadnt put is such bad light. Why is it that certain people hate us? We arent doing anything to hurt anyone!


Because most furries are fucking retarded and perverted as hell. They bring it on themselves.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

FURSECUTION!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Usually


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 11, 2010)

Most of the people I don't know what furry is anyway so... *shrugs* It's rather irrelevant.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 11, 2010)

No one has asked me so...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2010)

There is one person from my highschool who found out I was a furry through Google. 

There's a person at my college who swears I'm a furry, but I deny it because it's entertaining.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There is one person from my highschool who found out I was a furry through Google.
> 
> There's a person at my college who swears I'm a furry, but I deny it because it's entertaining.


Did you yiff them?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

nop


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

...
Just about everyone I know Knows. I wasn't all Like "OMFG DUDES IM A FURRY HAHAHAHAAHA".They Mostly know Since they ask about the Fur-Related things on my Profiles. 

There's actually a few instances where some random people at raves have asked me o.e.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Apr 11, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Aprice (Apr 12, 2010)

I keep it a biiiig secret. I'm ashamed of how furries are represented, and don't want to be lumped in with 'them'. 
I like the people I meet, and that's what keeps me in the fandom. 
The subjects been brought up with some of my rl friends. I usually just lul along with them. ;u; 
uguuu~~


----------



## Grifff (Apr 12, 2010)

nobody know cause i just joined the fandom


----------



## luna husky (Apr 12, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I told my ex-girlfriend and two other close friends. I am rather cautious at school because most people think being furry means you are A: gay, B: a pedophile, or C: a prostitute who wears animal costumes. That is why I keep it on the down-low. I hate having to keep it secret, people just are to worried about weird people.


 
 yah school is a touch issue but ive gotten around that so my team mates and family,friends all know and only a few hate me for it


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't have many problems at school at all... The only ones I've had were people either asking about my neck-tight collar-ish necklace I wear sometimes, and when I used to write furry stuff on the desks... I and my two other furry friends are fairly open about our furriness, and we get no shit from it...


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

You can tell that I'm a furry by looking at me, sooo everyone knows *<[=D


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm basically on the down-low. Out in public, I'm a furry, but at home I don't touch furry with a 20-foot-pole.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

The reason why alot of us furs are so secretive is that the media has covered all the wrong stuff. When most think of us they think either
what in the hell is a furry?
that person rapes animals
or there another furry and they dont question you
that is the problem with being a furry is that all the people who arent furries get misinformed from CSI and crap like that and then the rest of us go "oh damnit, did they just show furries as being sex obsessed homosexuals?"


----------



## Melo (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm secretive about it with real life friends and family. It's not so much them finding out that irls me; it's them hopping on the internet and looking into it for themselves. After just a few minutes of searching, they'd probably think I was pretty fucked up. (Granted, they'd probably be somewhat right.)


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom



^ :V


----------



## Jaite (Apr 13, 2010)

i guess i can see why youd wana be secretive...i mean if i nerded out on playing D&D (which i dont but im sure some of you do) id be a lil embarrsed...but just cuz its a history of a geeky somthing to do cuz your not one of thoes people who get invited to cool partys lol. *nothing agesnt D&D players*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There is a difference. One is a fetish, one is a hobby.
> 
> 
> (As portrayed by the media.)




Treating it like a hobby gives people a reason to look at it as a hobby.

Being secretive due to how the media portrays it gives people a reason to look upon it as a fetish.

How YOU treat it, can determine how people view it at the end of the day.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

no its a damn hobby, make it secretive and folks wont see it as a hobby, like theres something sick and wrong in it


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Need to know basis. If they don't ask, don't tell them. If they do ask, treat it as a hobby.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 13, 2010)

Very few ppl i know, know im a furry. I know some wouldnt care or even know what a furry is, then others would just flip and freak out.

I might admit if asked, but depend on by who.  Otherwise i wouldnt tell ppl.


----------



## Closets Rule (Apr 13, 2010)

Eh, depends on what aspect you're into. I'm sure plenty of people fap to furry things, why would anyone want to openly tell others what they are fapping to? That topic is just inappropriate to bring up. Now if you're into drawing and collecting anthro stuff then I could see how you can "treat it as a hobby" but I don't know, nor will you see when you google, many people that treat it with such ..... innocence? Plus you also have to take into consideration that someone who doesn't know what a furry is will probably think you're detached from the real world. "Oh hey, I pretend to be an animal online because I think animals are neato yo." won't exactly get you the most "Yeah man, I'm totally accepting of your 'hobbies'" responses. It doesn't help that there are so many fetishes that are just weird as all hell and you'd hide anyways regardless of if you weren't a furry. Along side all this, there are people that fuck animals and those are furries too no matter how much you want to paint them as "extreme" examples. Personally I don't tell people on the internet who I consider some of my best friends, family, nor schoolmates about what I'm into, it's irrelevant to life because I don't live it.


----------



## insanitosis (Apr 13, 2010)

If any of my friends felt like figuring it out, they would in about a minute,


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Never told anyone, but noone ever asked me either.


----------



## CanzetYote (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I told a friend once but he had no clue what furries were. I'm normally in the shadows about it.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

I am fairly secretive to those close to me, but I tell random (as in the people I don't know _that_ well) that I am furry, just to see their reaction. It's a little weird, seeing as everyone I've told accepted it very quickly, and I almost _want_ to find a hater, so I can torment the shit out of him/her. >:]

I also seem to want to let the world know what a furry is, as I wrote the words "furry" and "yiff" on the windowsill outside in the school courtyard with a rock that acted like chalk... 

I have NO idea why I did that, but I kind of wish I hadn't, because I seem to act without thinking when it comes to furry-related stuff. >_>


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well once I told my friend over MSN (who is a /b/tard) and he was like, "HOLY SHIT YOUR A FURRY!! GTFOGTFOGTFOGTFOGTFOGTFO"

He said GTFO about 40 times before saying,
"I'm not accepting. I'm tolerating."

So that taught me a lesson.

Never tell anyone about furries. EVER.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 16, 2010)

Guilty pleasures.


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I told my ex-girlfriend and two other close friends. I am rather cautious at school because most people think being furry means you are A: gay, B: a pedophile, or C: a prostitute who wears animal costumes. That is why I keep it on the down-low. I hate having to keep it secret, people just are to worried about weird people.


This  --  I tell my closest friends, thats about it.


----------



## Entropy (Apr 16, 2010)

Only my online friends know. About two... maybe three of my nerdier school friends know about furries and the image they hold is not positive. I can hardly blame them from what they've seen on the internet.

I don't see the point of telling anyone IRL.

"So hey, I heard you're a furry too?"
"Yep."
"Now what?"
"No idea."
"..."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Entropy said:


> Only my online friends know. About two... maybe three of my nerdier school friends know about furries and the image they hold is not positive. I can hardly blame them from what they've seen on the internet.
> 
> I don't see the point of telling anyone IRL.
> 
> ...


What's so amazing to tell everyone you're furry. "Ooh, great, want a cookie?" 
"No..." 

Why would you even embarass yourself?


(Oh yeah, five straight thread posts done by me)


----------



## Entropy (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, that's exactly my point Ranzun.

Most people don't even know the meaning of the word "furry" in this context, and anyone who does know what it means _probably doesn't care._


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

I just recently (yesterday) had to explain to one of my friends what a furry was... She had only seen the Tyra episode on furries, and was shocked that one of her friends had gone to a fur con (not me), so I linked her to this site. It worked very well and changed her outlook on furries entirely.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Entropy said:


> I don't see the point of telling anyone IRL.


I actually gained a couple friends by telling them I was a furry. It is really a relief for me to be able to talk about furry-related shit to SOMEONE irl 
versus just on a forum.

Double post. >_>


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 16, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> Well once I told my friend over MSN (who is a /b/tard) and he was like, "HOLY SHIT YOUR A FURRY!! GTFOGTFOGTFOGTFOGTFOGTFO"
> 
> He said GTFO about 40 times before saying,
> "I'm not accepting. I'm tolerating."
> ...



I think it should teach you a different lesson.

Don't pick assholes to be friends.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> I think it should teach you a different lesson.
> 
> Don't pick assholes to be friends.


^This.


----------



## Masafae (Apr 16, 2010)

I have not told anyone. It's not that I'm ashamed. I want to tell them. I'm just afraid how they will react is all.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Masafae said:


> I have not told anyone. It's not that I'm ashamed. I want to tell them. I'm just afraid how they will react is all.


 
Exactly, I told my girlfriend. And she said okay, but that isnt something normal people would like. Did I mention she was bi? and she is telling me that I have weird interests!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Exactly, I told my girlfriend. And she said okay, but that isnt something normal people would like. Did I mention she was bi? and she is telling me that I am weird!



Bi is more mainstream than furry.


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

*growls*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

*yiffs*


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

*yelps*


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't really told any of me friends mainly because I don't really know how to explain being a furry to them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm well aware that my friends know what furries are and hell, I think that a few of them are but I've got more important things to ponder...such as possibly telling them I'm a flamer.


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiffs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 29, 2010)

Someone asks, ill tell them. I dont care if people know. Doesn't bug me


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm well aware that my friends know what furries are and hell, I think that a few of them are but I've got more important things to ponder...such as possibly telling them I'm a flamer.



hm, something like that can never end well in hick states :/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

yay for necro threads


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay for necro threads



woot! party time!


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay for necro threads


Isn't it wonderful?

Maybe I should go necro a thread! I never did it as a newfag


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 30, 2010)

I make no effort to hide being a furry, but I don't tell people either. At most, I confirm it for people who ask.


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm actually usually the one to ask friends who show overt signs of furriness.  If they confess, then I confess.

Otherwise, I just put up a facade.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 30, 2010)

My family doesn't know (sister probably suspects) and I plan on keeping it like that until I feel like going to a meet-up with the locals or if they ask.
My internet friends are getting there, and so far only 2-3 of my friends irl actually know. I'll tell if they ask, but I'm not giving them reason to ask.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

When I was 12 Mom found furry pr0nz that I drew... She sold them and we made rent that month...


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> When I was 12 Mom found furry pr0nz that I drew... She sold them and we made rent that month...



Wh...what...?

Something good came out of furry porn?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wh...what...?
> 
> Something good came out of furry porn?



Inorite?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

OH HEY MY FAVORITE TOPIC THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK YO


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2010)

Secretive about it?
No.

Do I have the need to tell everyone and "come out" of the furry closet?
No.

It's a hobby....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Yesterday I was going to ask my step-dad to take some photos of me in suit, but his mother was here.

I don't think she would look at me the same again if she knew. D:

Explaining an animal costume to older people = best avoided.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 30, 2010)

I keep it secretive, but only at home. At college, I'm openly furry.


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm well aware that my friends know what furries are and hell, I think that a few of them are but I've got more important things to ponder...such as possibly telling them I'm a flamer.



I know exactly what you mean! I'm more worried about being judged for being bi... I'm not going to add the stress of reveiling this hobby that could be taken completley wrong way. 

If I was asked out right I'd tell them and hope for the best but I'm not giving out info for no reason...


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


Want a cookie?


----------



## Qoph (Apr 30, 2010)

Only my immediate family and random people on the internet.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Want a cookie?


yes..


----------



## Seriman (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll tell almost anyone who asks, and I am kind of open about it at school... At home, I want to be open about it, but I'm not. The only reason is because I don't know how they'd react, as if I told them I was a furry, I might as well tell them I'm bi/gay (Not sure which) also...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 30, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> (Image)


I can't tell what emotion you are getting at there... *feels stupid* :/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I can't tell what emotion you are getting at there... *feels stupid* :/


RAEG


----------



## Cratia (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't really care if people know, I'm not all OMG LOOK AT ME about it, but it's not something I'm ashamed of by any means.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> RAEG


 Okay, that makes sense...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

They don't need to know, and if they find out, they probably won't care.  It's nothing worth mention unless I bother trying to get good at art...  (can't draw the frickin' eyes right...)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> RAEG



MOAR RAEG!


----------



## KashaPaw (May 1, 2010)

XD I draw furries pretty much all the time so I'd be damn shocked if anyone around me DIDN'T know.


----------



## korychi (May 2, 2010)

I don't try to keep it a secret or anything, but its sort of awkward to bring up, and explaining what exactly a furry is gets even awkwarder. My dad and a few of my friends know I'm a furry. They don't really have any negative feelings about it except for some of my friends thinking my wearing of a tail is somewhat scary.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

Mostly. Only my cousin and best friend know.


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (May 2, 2010)

It's not that I'm secretive about it, I'm just one of those people that realizes that 98% of the population does not care about my hobbies and the like, and therefore see no need to inform them. 

The only reason my friends know I'm a trekkie is because there are novels I can inform them that they need to read because I think they will enjoy them. (Or in one case, we got into a discussion of the "prisoners dilemma".) Since my friends have never indicated to me that they would at all be interested in the furry fandom, I never mention it, because it would be irellevent and pointless.


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

Apparently I voted on this. My love for voting has gone too far :c


----------



## Slyck (May 2, 2010)

If it can't be put forth while raiding Habbo, then people don't know.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

I voted most, but it varies..

I use my avatar
<---
everywhere, but not everyone knows what it is, someone mistook it for an anime character today.. which was a first...

My mates know(obviously) and are furry, most of my friends know and are furry, but I have a few friends that do not know, simply because it has never come up.

My parents do not know, as #1 they would not understand and #2 they would most likely assume I need to see a shrink and that is best case scenario.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 2, 2010)

If we are talking a out furrys then I will admit I am so most people know.. if some people look at my art and ask me what the hey is that..I tell them.. thats a furry lol


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

It's not really a thing I can discuss with the family I currently live with. And some of my IRL friends don't really know what it's about or want to be in on it. But otherwise they know I'm into animal-looking people. XD That's about it.

Otherwise, I DO have IRL friends who totally know what I'm on about and are A-Ok.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> I voted most, but it varies..
> 
> I use my avatar
> <---
> ...



same with me my good friends know, but you really shouldn't tell your parents. Encyclopedia dramaticrap got one thing right, the picture of a fursuiter and his parents with the caption "son i am disappoint"


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> They don't need to know, and if they find out, they probably won't care.  It's nothing worth mention unless I bother trying to get good at art...  (can't draw the frickin' eyes right...)



Same here, thats why my fursona always wears aviators.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

As far as I know, no one in my 'RL' life knows that I'm a furry. A few of my friends have seen me on FA, but they've never brought it up and most likely don't even know what the fandom is. 

If someone were to ask me if I was a furry, I would have no apprehension in saying yes. I may be secretive about it but not to the point of denial.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> As far as I know, no one in my 'RL' life knows that I'm a furry. A few of my friends have seen me on FA, but they've never brought it up and most likely don't even know what the fandom is.
> 
> If someone were to ask me if I was a furry, I would have no apprehension in saying yes. I may be secretive about it but not to the point of denial.


 
Ditto.
We seem to be in the same situation.
Nice hat, by the way.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> As far as I know, no one in my 'RL' life knows that I'm a furry. A few of my friends have seen me on FA, but they've never brought it up and most likely don't even know what the fandom is.



If they don't know what the fandom is, what the hell were they doing on FA?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If they don't know what the fandom is, what the hell were they doing on FA?


 
I'm pretty sure he meant like, they saw him on his computer, browsing FA or something.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant like, they saw him on his computer, browsing FA or something.



That's right. Whenever I'm bored I usually just go to sites that I've bookmarked. A few times I've gone to FA when my friends were watching me.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> That's right. Whenever I'm bored I usually just go to sites that I've bookmarked. A few times I've gone to FA when my friends were watching me.



Why would you expose their innocent virgin minds to such a horror???


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Why would you expose their innocent virgin minds to such a horror???



I actually didn't even notice I'd clicked on the bookmark. Thankfully they didn't see any pronz :V


----------



## Avereth (May 2, 2010)

I haven't even told my friend who openly admits he's a furry.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Avereth said:


> I haven't even told my friend who openly admits he's a furry.



DO EET.


----------



## Avereth (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> DO EET.



And have to explain all the fetishes and risk him deciding to tell the other non furry buddies about them?  Never, *ever* going there. XD


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Avereth said:


> And have to explain all the fetishes and risk him deciding to tell the other non furry buddies about them?  Never, *ever* going there. XD


Why would you have to explain fetishes? Are you one of _those _furries?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 3, 2010)

Avereth said:


> I haven't even told my friend who openly admits he's a furry.



Don't do it if he is gay, unless your gay. Then you got big problems. My gay friend found out I was a furry and tried to do "things" to me while i was sleeping. But he ended up with a drumstick in his face.


----------



## Avereth (May 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Don't do it if he is gay, unless your gay. Then you got big problems. My gay friend found out I was a furry and tried to do "things" to me while i was sleeping. But he ended up with a drumstick in his face.



Creepy...  My friend's openly bi, though I can't see how your friend linked you being furry to trying to do things to you in your sleep. >.o



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you have to explain  fetishes? Are you one of _those _furries?



This looks like trollbait to me, but I'll bite.  Which furries are _those_ furries exactly?

And I shouldn't need to explain to you how people will assume very incorrect things if you don't make sure they understand.  If said friend found out I was furry, he'd probably find me online on sites and then there would certainly be explaining to do when he inevitably started asking questions about what I post.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

VERY VERY few people know about my likes... and I just joined recently to meet other furries.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Avereth said:


> Creepy...  My friend's openly bi, though I can't see how your friend linked you being furry to trying to do things to you in your sleep. >.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By those furries I mean the sex obsessed ones who act like the furry fandom is a fetish fan club.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By those furries I mean the sex obsessed ones who act like the furry fandom is a fetish can club.



Those furries need to be spayed and/or neutered.


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

Im secretive about everything.
Im the kind of person you see sitting alone at a lunch table.


----------



## Seriman (May 5, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Don't do it if he is gay, unless your gay. Then you got big problems. My gay friend found out I was a furry and tried to do "things" to me while i was sleeping. But he ended up with a drumstick in his face.


XD Oh, the thoughts that sprung into my head... See, I too have a gay friend who happens to be furry. To be honest, I don't know how I would react if he did "things" to me... 
Sadly on my part, I don't think I'd mind. :/



cam60070 said:


> Im secretive about everything.
> Im the kind of person you see sitting alone at a lunch table.


I was also, until I met 2 other furries that are in my lunch.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> Im secretive about everything.
> Im the kind of person you see sitting alone at a lunch table.


lol, social awkwardness.


----------



## Seriman (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lol, social awkwardness.


Yeah I used to deal with that a LOT. XD

And in all seriousness, being social among furries nearly cured me of it. 
I am still shy, though...


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lol, social awkwardness.



No its not i just talk to much, to loud, to nerdy, and i dont have anything anyone else has or is interested in.

Like i don't have a XBox, MySpace, FaceBook or anything alot of people have.



Seriman said:


> I was also, until I met 2 other furries that are  in my lunch.


How exactly did you meet them?


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2010)

I told one of my friends this week and she didn't seem to mind. Thank god my friends aren't the kind that will wave their penises in my face if I tell them.


Wait, that could be a good thing.


----------



## Seriman (May 5, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> How exactly did you meet them?


Well the first one I met, I actually made him a furry. He rides my bus, and I would talk about furry stuff every day, he got interested. (he is a junior and straight by the way) He then introduced me to his friend who was already a furry, gay, and a senior. I now sit with them at lunch, as sadly it's the only class I have with them... The worst part is, I'm a freshman, and they'll both be gone rather soon. I'll be lonely next year because I really enjoy talking to the senior, and lonely as FUCK the year after that, as they'll both be gone. :c


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> Im secretive about everything.
> Im the kind of person you see sitting alone at a lunch table.



lol i can just picture you eating food like all secret and shit.


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> lol i can just picture you eating food like all secret and shit.


Thanks...I feel so awkward when i do it to DX



Seriman said:


> Well the first one I met, I actually made him a  furry. He rides my bus, and I would talk about furry stuff every day, he  got interested. (he is a junior and straight by the way) He then  introduced me to his friend who was already a furry, gay, and a senior. I  now sit with them at lunch, as sadly it's the only class I have with  them... The worst part is, I'm a freshman, and they'll both be gone  rather soon. I'll be lonely next year because I really enjoy talking to  the senior, and lonely as FUCK the year after that, as they'll both be  gone. :c



Well i wouldn't even think of talking to anyone like that. I just sit alone its hard talking to people. All the people i know are so boring. Also I am in 8th grade. Maybe ill have some kind of luck in high school


----------



## Zontar (May 5, 2010)

I don't feel the need to parade it around.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 5, 2010)

I'm not "open" about it, that is, I'm not going to actively tell people. No need to. If someone asks, sure, I'll tell them I am.


----------



## Avereth (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By those furries I mean the sex obsessed ones who act like the furry fandom is a fetish fan club.



Lawl, when you're an asexual fetishes don't work the same as they do for people with the other sexualities.  But no one who were to find out about them would think about it that way on their own.

Can't say I've ever heard of a sex crazed asexual either.


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Those furries need to be spayed and/or neutered.



Goooooo SackZap-toid!


----------



## FurryNate (May 7, 2010)

not so secretive. my mom knows. and still goes on rants about it. my brother knows and won't speak to me. and most of my friends in highschool know. but about half my school is full on fur, including my old math teacher. which was so awesome.


----------



## Seriman (May 7, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> not so secretive. my mom knows. and still goes on rants about it. my brother knows and won't speak to me. and most of my friends in highschool know. but about half my school is full on fur, including my old math teacher. which was so awesome.


That sucks that your mom and bro hate you for it... But on the other hand, half the school? A teacher?? Lucky!


----------



## Zontar (May 7, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> not so secretive. my mom knows. and still goes on rants about it. my brother knows and won't speak to me. and most of my friends in highschool know. but about half my school is full on fur, including my old math teacher. which was so awesome.



Shit. We _are_ going mainstream.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 7, 2010)

I don't come out and say it, but if people ask, then I tell them I am.


----------



## Melrius (May 7, 2010)

I've been a furry for some time and I've told a couple of friends, all but one was fine with it. The one however told me that if he ever saw me in a suit or yiffying, He would shoot me in the kneecaps. As for other people, If they ask I'll tell them. Besides I'm mainly here for the great artwork and pron, not the suits.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Melrius said:


> I've been a furry for some time and I've told a couple of friends, all but one was fine with it. The one however told me that if he ever saw me in a suit or yiffying, He would shoot me in the kneecaps. As for other people, If they ask I'll tell them. Besides I'm mainly here for the great artwork and pron, not the suits.


Lies.


----------



## StrangeAeons (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty secretive... Furrydom seems to have this giant stigma attached to it, makes for a less-than-friendly experience. The only people who know about my interest in all this are other furries :S


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Hell yeah I'm secretive. Only a very few people I trust and other furs know I'm a furry.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

My best friend is the only one who knows that I'm a furry.  Everyone else is completely in the dark.


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (May 8, 2010)

Only a few of my friends on SL, my younger bro and my girl friend knows that I'm a furry. As for my other friends I'd rather keep it a secret


----------



## Vatz (May 9, 2010)

Was at first. Someone found out. Thought I was a pervert. I decided I was a pervert after all. Let everyone else know. Turned bi. Let everyone else know about that too. Slowly turning gay. Not really telling everyone yet. But I'm getting to it.


I don't reall hold secrets after just one person discovers them.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Vatz said:


> Was at first. Someone found out. Thought I was a pervert. I decided I was a pervert after all. Let everyone else know. Turned bi. Let everyone else know about that too. Slowly turning gay. Not really telling everyone yet. But I'm getting to it.
> 
> 
> I don't reall hold secrets after just one person discovers them.



*Facepaw*
You tell people your'e a pervert?!
Guess thats better than your girlfriend telling you she's bi after breaking up with you.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 9, 2010)

Just reviewing quiz results, shouldn't the only other furries know option always be checked, I mean you are on a furry forum, I mean common sense people... errr I mean... furs!


----------



## coba (May 9, 2010)

i'm not secretive about it like my friend asked me
"are you a fuckin furry?" and i replied "well umm, yes i am." and he was pissed the rest of the day but i explained to him what being a furry is about and hes like " sweet shit Coba thats kool and well un-exspected." and i said with a weird look on my face " yes, yes it is!!!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

coba said:


> i'm not secretive about it like my friend asked me
> "are you a fuckin furry?" and i replied "well umm, yes i am." and he was pissed the rest of the day but i explained to him what being a furry is about and hes like " sweet shit Coba thats kool and well un-exspected." and i said with a weird look on my face " yes, yes it is!!!


 
He went from seething anger to approval just like that?

You drugged him, didn't you? Don't lie. The truth will set you free.


----------



## Angelikit (May 9, 2010)

Not really, if someone asks me about it I'm not really bothered and will tell them since I don't feel that it should be a big deal. My furry boyfriend and a couple of his (a few of who are also into it) and my friends know about it but that's because we all know each other so when it comes up it's just a case of something the lines of "Oh, you're a furry?" "Yeah" "Oh ok, cool, I had no idea".


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not afraid to tell someone I'm a furry, but I won't go out of my way to let them know. If they ask me, I'll gladly tell them, but I don't run around saying "Hey guess what Ima furry"


----------



## Oovie (May 10, 2010)

Oh I don't go flaunting about anything pretty much, furry would be no acception. I had friends who for years had no idea I was an Aussie, unless there is a conversation in regards to it I never blabber about myself!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 13, 2010)

My dad saw me on FaF once, did nothing just got pissed because i was on teh internets when i should be studying.


----------



## flamingosrule (May 20, 2010)

I havent really told anyone really. Not even my room mate that is untill I was playing around with his ipod and found fur affinity in his internet history and asked him about it. I thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

.....I think my mom knows.
I told her it would be fun to make a fake pug tail..


----------



## Kilehye (May 20, 2010)

Let's just say I'd rather have people know that I draw gay anime porn than know I'm a furry. I'm pretty secretive about it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

I don't parade it around.  But I'm not gonna deny it if someone asks.


----------



## Syradact (May 20, 2010)

Heh there was this one time I went to Japan on a student tour, and since I was away from the net for over a week (omg) I took some furry pics on an mp3 player. Young and stupid, right. Well, out of paranoia I ended up deleting every pic from the device except two: one of Rednef with the party hat and Dr. P, and the other was that rainbow canine panorama thing by Blotch. I hid them in a folder-within-a-folder disguised as a system cache folder. Later, when I was showing two new friends my mp3 player, guess what those snooping bastards found! It was....unexplainable! I don't talk to them, lol

Some ex-friends knew and one even looked up stuff on fchan in his own time, but they turned out to be douchebags, so I broke ties and changed my number.

So because of these little 'life events' and my outgrowing the "*tell* *everyone* about the new thing I'm into" phase, I keep this shiznit a secret. I'm not a social butterfly, and this would be one more reason for well-adjusted-joe-public, and my family, to consign me to the loony bin.

When a big celebrity comes out (ugh) as a full-on fursuiting furry and it doesn't result in the premature death of their career, furry can be regarded as "accepted." That will be a glorious day.


----------



## black tiger (May 20, 2010)

yes i am very secretive bout it. nobody knows im a furry that i know but one outher furry friend


----------



## Naokishi (May 20, 2010)

to be honest everyone I know already knows to just nod, smile then walk on lol after yaoi(and drawing it in front of my parents ) and cosplay there is not much else you can do to shock them haha I was always the weird one in the family anyway and they put it down to my being artistic, so I'm not that secretive anyway :3 I wouldn't run around on the streets shouting it but if I am asked I will tell (I love it when people ask about yaoi and I just happen to be reading one lol)
Maybe... I need help with my attitude..... ah well I'll just be me


----------



## Lasair (May 20, 2010)

Yeah im a bit secretive, really only my close friends and my Mother know I'm a furry. And really thats just because of past experience of me telling a (now-ex) friend who discovered me on F.A on my Ipod touch, and then he went, told more, and they then blew it out of proportion making it seem 'disgustingly wrong' to be a furry. But whatever.

But then I'm not totally secretive over it either, theres drawings i did of my fursona in my locker at school. I wont shout it out but, if somebody sees them and asks me about them, as long as their interest seems genuine I'll happily explain about the fandom


----------



## Ben (May 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> When a big celebrity comes out (ugh) as a full-on fursuiting furry and it doesn't result in the premature death of their career, furry can be regarded as "accepted." That will be a glorious day.



It's only as accepted as you allow it to be. The definition of what furry is has too many definitions to be pinned down to a single thing, and therefore, it cannot simply "be accepted" since there's no scientific definition of what a furry is. It's a hobby-- don't be so ashamed of it.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (May 20, 2010)

Lol I'm more than not secretive!  xD   I'm too open  o.o


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Lol I'm more than not secretive!  xD   I'm too open  o.o



Well

stop it


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

I'm not secretive, but not overly proud I suppose. I dont want people getting the wrong ideas or labeling me with the negative stereotypes. 

or for example I dont announce to my parents I'm a furry, because even though my parents are awesome and wouldnt care, a couple months later My mom would say things like: Zeek still doesnt have a girlfriend, its probably because hes in that stupid fandom"  I figure the fandom doesnt need that. 

Good judgement in different situations  suppose


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Everyone I have told has been a furry so far... so... Im lucky I guess?


----------



## Debacle (May 20, 2010)

Hardly anyone around here knows what a furry is anyway. If it came up in a conversation I'd talk about it freely, but it likely never will. And I think i'll save myself from explaining what it is to people that likely don't care.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Furry is a word that frequents my high school and it is very often used as a barbed and derogatory phrase. However, everyone knows me for doodling anthros and they instantly shoot out the furry insults. 

Due to my abrasive nature, I snap and very clearly tell them that I'm not into having sex with animals and I properly break down the kind of furry I am.

Everyone who insults me knows that I am a furry, and I am unashamed.


----------



## mrhippieguy (May 21, 2010)

Odd fetishes happen to come up in idle conversation a lot in my circle of friends, but they generally get creeped out at sado-masochism and the subject is changed. 

on topic: If someone walked up to me and asked me directly if I was a furry(and I felt that they were being serious), I wouldn't deny it, but I'd ask them why first. I don't randomly go 'ohai i'm a furry', but I have made little jokes("seems they're trying to attract the furries...it's not working.").


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 21, 2010)

Guys, guys... Think about this, before revealing to people.



This is what you might be saying, "I'm a furry."


This is what you *really* mean, "I love to watch animals stuff their fucking dicks into each other."


Wondered why people made fun of you for being a furry? That's the reason, right there, dumbshits.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Guys, guys... Think about this, before revealing to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strong words man...


~Mrow


----------



## Syradact (May 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's only as accepted as you allow it to be. The definition of what furry is has too many definitions to be pinned down to a single thing, and therefore, it cannot simply "be accepted" since there's no scientific definition of what a furry is. It's a hobby-- don't be so ashamed of it.



Oh I accept it just fine, I was talking about the public's ideas about furry if/when they run into the fandom. Maybe my time on 4chan among trolls has skewed my own perception of others' willingness to accept furries. Maybe it's the media reports everyone here would roll their eyes at. Then again you are right in a sense, I do have some shame, but only regarding time spent in the otherkin community--one day I woke up and asked myself, "WTF am I doing?"--now I'm reformed, lol. And I have confidence issues in general. Internet psychiatry ftw.

God damn I have a massive headache. :x


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 21, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Furry is a word that frequents my high school and it is very often used as a barbed and derogatory phrase. However, everyone knows me for doodling anthros and they instantly shoot out the furry insults.
> 
> Due to my abrasive nature, I snap and very clearly tell them that I'm not into having sex with animals and I properly break down the kind of furry I am.
> 
> Everyone who insults me knows that I am a furry, and I am unashamed.



Damn, you talk as if it's something to be proud of. Like it's some kind of sexuality or something.


----------



## black tiger (May 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Guys, guys... Think about this, before revealing to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fuck you


----------



## Tally (May 21, 2010)

black tiger said:


> fuck you



Trolololololo, hahaha! Hahaha! You've been trolled.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

black tiger said:


> fuck you


I think you're off to a great start here!


----------



## black tiger (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think you're off to a great start here!


 
thanks
i think


----------



## Jack (May 21, 2010)

you should never be ashamed of somthing that isnt wrong.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Jack said:


> you should never be ashamed of somthing that isnt wrong.



Exactly, if being a furry was wrong, why would this site be so big?

(other than the obvious reason)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2010)

To me, the Fandom's just a field of interest, so it isn't usually something you tell others unless they ask you.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

I try to hide it because of the public perception of the fandom.

I also try to hide it because of the reality of the fandom.


----------



## black tiger (May 22, 2010)

i hide it because i dont want my family to find out and fip out on me


----------



## Pliio8 (May 22, 2010)

Few know until they see my room, then they see how much of a furry I am.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

I don't my folks to know about this.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I don't my folks to know about this.



What is this I don't even! Grammar,


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Guys, guys... Think about this, before revealing to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's what you were really saying


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Its simple for me. I always tell people "Dont ask questions you dont want the answer to."

This is one of those questions. If they ask, I tell them, if they dont, I dont.

Just so happens the only one who asked was also a furry...


----------



## black tiger (May 23, 2010)

if someone were to ask me i would deny i was a furry cuse the little hick town i live in and it wouldent take long for it to get back to my parents witch i keeping it from


----------



## Trinholdt (May 23, 2010)

Considering I'm in middle school, and most kids don't even know what the hell a furry is... no. No point in saying I am or I am not, so I keep it secret.


----------



## black tiger (May 23, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> Considering I'm in middle school, and most kids don't even know what the hell a furry is... no. No point in saying I am or I am not, so I keep it secret.


 thas round when i decoded that i was a furry that was a while back for me tho just finnished highschool.yay


----------



## slydude851 (May 23, 2010)

I'm quite secretive especially since this one furry went into a chat room and announced he was a furry then got bashed on by 7 different people.  I'm slowly letting other people know I'm a furry but I havn't completely announced it so it's still in the process of being known.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

I've only ever told people I met on the internet XD No one I know in "real life" knows about it. I kinda think I could tell some people and it wouldn't be a big deal, but I figure it's just easier to keep it quiet.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 23, 2010)

One guy asked if I was furry on a school trip because i had a small Disney tag on my backpack, I denied it because I asked him why he thought that he said "well only little kids and furries like Disney" I asked him why furries would like Disney and he said "because at Disney you can get a job running around in an animal suit and play with children. And that's because all furries are just pedophiles." I denied it at every turn, but then he caught me reading Ozzy and Millie, I dodged a bullet by saying that would me reading garfield imply furriness also, that shut the little bugger up.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 23, 2010)

Pretty much everyone knows. I don't giving a flying fuck what people think about me. Last time I checked, it was my life. I'll live my life how I want to fucking to live it. If you got a problem with it, them get the fuck away. And most of the time, people will say,"WTF is a furry?"

God you people are such goddamn recluses. Who cares if you're a furry? 

IT'S JUST A HOBBY!!!!!!!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

Well this thread just got carpet f-bombed


----------



## Kiva (May 30, 2010)

My friends know, that's just about it.


----------



## ProjectD (May 30, 2010)

Donutman said:


> It's not that I'm secretive about it, it's just I'm not all "HEY! I'M A FURRY" and stuff.


 Basically, yes.


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

Others know but I don't bring it up.

I just say not to tug on my tail unless you wanna excitez.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 30, 2010)

When it comes to furry and IRL, I take the
*IRONIC HIPSTER DOUCHE
WITH CRUISE CONTROL ENABLED
AT
ALL TIMES
PS FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON*
approach and sort of treat it like it's an in-joke with the few friends of mine who suspect that I'm a furry.


----------



## Furryguitarist (May 30, 2010)

No one knows. I don't really want anyone to know


----------



## snowsuit (May 31, 2010)

I've been a furre ever since 8th grade (21 now) and always enjoy the reaction i get when i mention the fact that i like to sport a tail and ears every now and then. ;D I personally really don't care what other people think...i like what i like and i REALLY like wolves so there ya go!


----------



## Kiva19 (May 31, 2010)

There are a couple people (my family, best friend, etc) that know about my character...but I am not sure they associate it with the furry fandom. It's not something I advertise. Don't want my character to be molested TOO much! =3


----------



## TDK (May 31, 2010)

I only told a few people, my mom and a couple friends and the only reason was because the conversation was going down the drain and I needed something interesting to talk about.


----------



## Aikitty (May 31, 2010)

I voted for all of the options, because while I don't advertise it, I don't deny it either.

Most people don't go around asking "Hey, are you a furry?". I just don't see the big deal of telling people.


----------



## Cat Jordan (May 31, 2010)

Ofcourse...
I'm not about to run down the hall at seven lakes yelling "I R TEH FURRY".


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, almost no one knows offline
Online yeah, just about anyone who talks to me for a while figures it out
Offline, no one knows


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Not many friends irl, but yeah most of them know, and my dad thinks it's kind of cool, he was talking about going to a star wars con, and that's when I brought up AC. :3


----------



## Red_Mandalorian (Jun 1, 2010)

Well you see my family knows that I absolutely love dogs and would do everything in the world to help dogs out if they are abused or abandoned by certain people. Usually, when I watch those animal cops on the Animal Planet station of T.V. I actually curse those people who do those things to their dogs. I always hug my dogs and kiss them which my family thinks it is not right but I believe it shows that you reall care for your pet as being a true member of the family. Only my friends and family see it as this but I rarley tell people. You guys count to seeing as we all love furry creatures LOL!


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Well you see my family knows that I absolutely love dogs and would do everything in the world to help dogs out if they are abused or abandoned by certain people. Usually, when I watch those animal cops on the Animal Planet station of T.V. I actually curse those people who do those things to their dogs. I always hug my dogs and kiss them which my family thinks it is not right but I believe it shows that you reall care for your pet as being a true member of the family. Only my friends and family see it as this but I rarley tell people. You guys count to seeing as we all love furry creatures LOL!


Judging by your title and this, I can only infer the worst.


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

Everyone knows. There's no one in the world who wouldn't come to know this.

Even classmates knew about it! (And for some reason the police too, lol)

Why should I hide myself? I AM a furry! Live with it.
Who don't want to, can go search for another people he is interested in.
That's just the fact. I've no problem to tell someone this.

And I mean.. seriously.. that is one of the biggest parts in my life. That is important to know me.


----------



## Red_Mandalorian (Jun 1, 2010)

Aside from the love of animals I am also a huge star wars fan. Basically, the reason for me having my name as Red_Mandalorian shows it off but you can see the Rottie Rider below to my love for Rottweilers and my love of riding ATVs. I basically have to incorporate everything I love into one thing.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> P.S. The options suck nards.



That they do.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 1, 2010)

Red_Mandalorian said:


> Aside from the love of animals I am also a huge star wars fan. Basically, the reason for me having my name as Red_Mandalorian shows it off but you can see the Rottie Rider below to my love for Rottweilers and my love of riding ATVs. I basically have to incorporate everything I love into one thing.


 
i love riding avt's also as long as i dont total it like i did to my brothers a while back


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

I run around my neighborhood screaming, "I'M A FURRY!"


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 1, 2010)

No one going to know i like furries because they never ask...if they did i would tell them,but most of the people i know don't really care.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

Friends know I draw furries, but most never comment. A few hate furries so I don't mention it around them, ever. My boyfriend knows and is fine with it, he neither loves nor hates furries. He likes my characters though so that's nice, and his brother has been a furry for years so it's not a particularly foreign thing to him.

My boss at work keeps asking if I'm a furry, I say no simply because he thinks furries are sexual deviants lol. But I don't think he believes me.


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I run around my neighborhood screaming, "I'M A FURRY!"



That would be funny as hell


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 3, 2010)

Not anymore, seems to me people think I'm a little stranger at first, but really don't care, I don't wear ears/tail, or have a suit, I'm just how I used to be


----------



## Ames (Jun 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I run around my neighborhood screaming, "I'M A FURRY!"



In before buckshot.


----------



## Deci (Jun 3, 2010)

Immediate family and friends know.  They are going to find out one way or another.  Either during the construction of a suit or me coming home from a con with a crapload of souvenirs.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 3, 2010)

When I finish my suit, I'm gonna sit outside in my lawn chair with it on and when the kids who play out there or that fat bitch who lives next door look at me funny I'm gonna yell, "WHAT CHU LOOKIN' AT BITCHES? AINT YOU NEVER SEEN'A FUCKIN' ALLIGATOR BEFORE? NOW GET THE FUCK OFF MAH LAWN."


And my day will be complete.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> When I finish my suit, I'm gonna sit outside in my lawn chair with it on and when the kids who play out there or that fat bitch who lives next door look at me funny I'm gonna yell, "WHAT CHU LOOKIN' AT BITCHES? AINT YOU NEVER SEEN'A FUCKIN' ALLIGATOR BEFORE? NOW GET THE FUCK OFF MAH LAWN."
> 
> 
> And my day will be complete.



Make sure Clint joins you.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 3, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Make sure Clint joins you.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember when my english teacher wathced over my shoulder as i drew a fox head, then she spoke up and i nearly punched her in the face.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I remember when my english teacher wathced over my shoulder as i drew a fox head, then she spoke up and i nearly punched her in the face.



Aren't you special?


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I draw mostly Erotic Images of Furry Females infront of friends and families
Never anything Explicit so really I don't care what they think of it  as an Addiction, a Fetish I don't really mind cause its Who I AM


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 4, 2010)

Only my friends know. My parents, really, could not give a damn about my lifestyle, but I don't outright show that I'm a furry.

Quite a few of my friends are furries. Some of my other friends hang around us without being too freaked out. Others didn't understand, but we didn't mind. I ended up going out with one of my fellow furries which ended with me moving away.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

There's no need to tell them :\
They see it once you start drawing infront of them or start...
I don't really want to know... like "yiffing" infront of them >__ <
They Would Understand... Riiiiight...? o .o
I just draw and people Understands me :\ Haters' Not Gonna Hate'


----------



## Enwon (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't tell my friends and family.  There's no need.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jun 4, 2010)

Jesie said:


> When I finish my suit, I'm gonna sit outside in my lawn chair with it on and when the kids who play out there or that fat bitch who lives next door look at me funny I'm gonna yell, "WHAT CHU LOOKIN' AT BITCHES? AINT YOU NEVER SEEN'A FUCKIN' ALLIGATOR BEFORE? NOW GET THE FUCK OFF MAH LAWN."
> 
> 
> And my day will be complete.


This is an amazing post.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love to see someone go up and randomly tell people they're a furry.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I'd love to see someone go up and randomly tell people they're a furry.


Slyck, I have something to tell you.....
I.... I'm a furry.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Slyck, I have something to tell you.....
> I.... I'm a furry.



Srsly?


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Srsly?


Yes. But that's not what's important. What's important is the fact that I also have a bomb in my back pocket.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Well I draw mostly Erotic Images of Furry Females infront of friends and families
> Never anything Explicit so really I don't care *what they think of it  as an Addiction,* a Fetish I don't really mind cause its Who I AM


This means you should stop drawing porn in front of them.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I'd love to see someone go up and randomly tell people they're a furry.



You could make it onto Tosh.0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofEcz03fb04


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Lets put it this way. Ive had my tail many days while Im at school and almost always during just normal outtings.
Ive had to wear a collar because my friend told me to but then she tricked me and put a leash on me. -shivers- Worse. Experience. Ever.

So if any people around here even KNEW what a furry was, they know I am one. 
Though, I am in NC and my parents and step-parents are fag-phobes, I really dont say Im bisexual.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

i basically just tell anyone that wants to know so im totally NOT secretive of it. probably because everytime someone comes over and sees my fursuit they are like whats that that for, and they just say, "whats a furry?"


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

hey i was reading your response where in NC do you live ive never actually met another furry outside of my group of friends that i converged


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> hey i was reading your response where in NC do you live ive never actually met another furry outside of my group of friends that i converged


Who the hell are you talking to?


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> hey i was reading your response where in NC do you live ive never actually met another furry outside of my group of friends that i converged



what


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> what


I know right?


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

freezethewolf said:


> hey i was reading your response where in NC do you live ive never actually met another furry outside of my group of friends that i converged


 
Quotes help the greatest people, dont they?

Anyway, why exactly? You in NC?


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> Quotes help the greatest people, dont they?
> 
> Anyway, why exactly? You in NC?


He's looking for people to...what's that word again?

"Socialize" with, I believe.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

And Amphion... I cannot stop staring at your sig picture.
It makes me laugh.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> And Amphion... I cannot stop staring at your sig picture.
> It makes me laugh.


Gaze into its human eyes. The longer you stare, the funnier it gets.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Gaze into its human eyes. The longer you stare, the funnier it gets.


 
Its scary how that it is true,


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> Its scary how that it is true,


Yes...all going according to plan.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yes...all going according to plan.


 
The madness has long been a friend of mine.
Well, that was the first plan. You may have a second one by now.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> The madness has long been a friend of mine.
> Well, that was the first plan. You may have a second one by now.


Gift rubber ducks with self-awareness.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Gift rubber ducks with self-awareness.


 
I almost laughed at that. But I stopped because I am not sure if that was a planned out and sensable response or if it was random words you got from a Speak-and-Spell.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> I almost laughed at that. But I stopped because I am not sure if that was a planned out and sensable response or if it was random words you got from a Speak-and-Spell.


Most of what I say is the most logical thing that first pops up in my head.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Most of what I say is the most logical thing that first pops up in my head.


 
Now I understand you are the most logical person here. Rivaling my own logic. Hats off to you Mr. Amphion. Hats off.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> Now I understand you are the most logical person here. Rivaling my own logic. Hats off to you Mr. Amphion. Hats off.


Jolly good.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Jolly good.


 
You know what I realized? I left out a "n" in my name.
Supposed to be Lightnin'.

Either way, getting off topic.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> You know what I realized? I left out a "n" in my name.
> Supposed to be Lightnin'.
> 
> Either way, getting off topic.


Hey, you're lightin' up the forums, at least.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Hey, you're lightin' up the forums, at least.


 
Oooooh that was painful.

But strangely amuzing.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> Oooooh that was painful.
> 
> But strangely amuzing.


It works.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It works.


 
...fuck.

Thats going to bug the shit out of me now.


----------



## Machine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightin' said:


> ...fuck.
> 
> Thats going to bug the shit out of me now.


:/


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Amphion said:


> :/


 
Yeah, Im going to fix this.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 5, 2010)

GO GET ON MESSENGER FOR GOD'S SAKE.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Fixed.

But there is only two things not the same. One is the reason, the other makes me sad.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

I've told my cousin and a good amount of my friends. They all think it's interesting, and not in that awkward way. Some are even a little more curious than expected.


----------



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm just now joining the fandom and it's not something I'm telling my non-furry friends or family...but to be honest I've always drawn furry/anthro looking characters since before I knew there was a name for it so I doubt it would come as too much of a shock.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 6, 2010)

Im not telling anyone right now. No one that I know, or my family would think of me the same. They would all be like WTF and most of my friends would cease conversation with me. It would deffinetly come as a shock to them. So, its staying with me and other furs.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

If they ask, I tell them. Its nothing I'm afraid of.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 6, 2010)

The only person that doesn't know is my roommate. XD.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 6, 2010)

S-secretive... It's a situation I'm working on.


----------



## Basch (Jun 6, 2010)

Very few People know, I'm not hiding anything, if they ask I'll tell, Its not like Im gonna run to the street and scream I'm a furry, plus the ones that know that I'm a furry they don't even know what the hell it was in the first place xD
On the bright side there are not furry haters in here, since the fandom its not that famous, though there gonna be probably a moron or two around yes... but they would be just a few.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 6, 2010)

Today I brought it up in conversation with a close friend, but they were very offended by the whole thing. They knew what it was and did not approve in the slightest. So maybe from here on out I may be a little more careful with who I tell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 6, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Today I brought it up in conversation with a close friend, but they were very offended by the whole thing. They knew what it was and did not approve in the slightest. So maybe from here on out I may be a little more careful with who I tell.



If you as close to this friend as you say you are then he/she should accept your choices. Whether he/she approves doesn't really matter. 

I have friends that do thing I don't really approve of but I let them get on with it because it is their life, their choices, not mine.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Some of my friend's know(cause of facebook) other then that. I don't go around telling people unless they ask.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2010)

I would much rather keep furry to myself.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't say I am really that secretive. Life is too short to always agonize about what other people think.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 14, 2010)

Nobody knows except for me, I get enough hassle from people as it is. If they knew I was a furry they would probably go on some kind of witch-hunt to find me. If you're the slightest bit different they will exclude you. 
My parents don't really give a shit though, they don't seem to be interested in the slightest.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 14, 2010)

Very secretive IRL, not so much OL.
Nobody must know...


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol its not a secret at all.
My family knows(hates it but w/e) All my friends know and dont really care, all my enemies know and try to make fun of it but fail.
Yep, my furfaggotry is common knowledge


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

I've only told my BF, and he just finds it amusing.  At first he was like; "so you like *animals*?" 
No, jackass, not like that.  Only a tiny minority of furs do that.  Shiver...   ....."haha, Rob's a fur-(PUNCH)-...oww, ok"

I wouldn't even care that much if he told someone really.   I'm not that secretive about it.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jun 15, 2010)

They understand that it is harmless animal-themed masquerade and mascotting. A puppet that one wears. An extension of my comic strip character and avatar. A way to draw attention to my group's parade entry or program. Explaining the magic that occurs when one is suited up is a WIP however.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jun 15, 2010)

Basicaly, If someone asks me, I will tell them... I made that deal with myself a long time ago =D


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Mostly only other furries, or close internet friends know.  My boyfriend also knows.  He was cool with it, which was very reassuring.  *Nuzzle*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 15, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I would much rather keep furry to myself.



-fights through fire and hell to get back to FAF- But why? You should have fun telling everyone. I could picture you now doing that. Its a funny picture. You dressed all up in yer fur suit.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

I could imagine telling people eventually.  Reactions are always fun, especially when they're positive.  Plus the off chance that I found another furry in my area would be fantastic!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 15, 2010)

only if asked which has never happened


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 15, 2010)

Im not secretive, but i don't outright say it. at my grad party, my cousin was talking to my family about those "werewolves" who go around wearing tails and my mom ranted about how i wear one. and me, while being FILMED, yelped out "im not a gay ass werewolf, Imma FURRY =D" and then my cousin: "oh, like THATS any better LAWL!"
anyways, all my friends know, and i dont have a problem with my family knowing, they can jsut be retarded sometimes and I don't feel like explaining it to them lol.
I don't hide it, I'm not ashamed it, I express it, but I don't flaunt it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly, I see no reason to


----------



## kelek (Jun 15, 2010)

if someone asks about my spare time i tell them, if they have a problem with it it's THIER problem


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow this thread survived for a while.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 14, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Wow this thread survived for a while.



You necro'd this thread just to fucking say this?

The point?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm proud to be a furry. But like being gay, it can give some people a bad first impression.

If I know them as a friend long enough, I'm sure I'll end up mentioning it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm proud to be a furry. But like being gay, it can give some people a bad first impression.
> 
> If I know them as a friend long enough, I'm sure I'll end up mentioning it.



Why are you proud to be a furry? Furry is not the same as being fucking gay so don't ever use that as a comparison! There is nothing to be proud of about being a furry. Do you see anime fans going around saying they are proud of what they like? or train enthusiasts? car enthusiasts? Stamp collectors? Dolls house builders? Need I continue?

It is people like you who give furry a bad first impression. :/


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why are you proud to be a furry? Furry is not the same as being fucking gay so don't ever use that as a comparison! There is nothing to be proud of about being a furry. Do you see anime fans going around saying they are proud of what they like? or train enthusiasts? car enthusiasts? Stamp collectors? Dolls house builders? Need I continue?
> 
> It is people like you who give furry a bad first impression. :/



Meh, your opinion. I'm destined to lose this argument so I concede to you. 

If anything I acknowledge that I'm a furry and I'd defend someone who was getting fursecuted.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You necro'd this thread just to fucking say this?
> 
> The point?


 Because how else will all the new people express their feelings about how comfortable they are with themselves? and I just wanted to see if people would still reply


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Because how else will all the new people express their feelings about how comfortable they are with themselves? and I just wanted to see if people would still reply


 Comfortable with what?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh, your opinion. I'm destined to lose this argument so I concede to you.
> 
> If anything I acknowledge that I'm a furry and I'd defend someone who was getting fursecuted.


 
Usually (but not always) those being fursecuted do something to bring it onto themselves. I mean seriously, if you are going to take furry beyond being just a hobby then people ask for what they get imo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Comfortable with what?



Whacking off to furry porn. :/


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If anything I acknowledge that I'm a furry and I'd defend someone who was getting *fursecuted*.


 
Disregarding my absolute hatred of that word (I'm managing to quell the twitches enough to type this), define "fursecution". What line does one have to cross to be "fursecuting"?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Disregarding my absolute hatred of that word (I'm managing to quell the twitches enough to type this), define "fursecution". What line does one have to cross to be "fursecuting"?


 
Well I've yet to defend anyone in real life, but on various other non-furry forums, I don't mind standing up for a fellow furry.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Disregarding my absolute hatred of that word (I'm managing to quell the twitches enough to type this), define "fursecution". What line does one have to cross to be "fursecuting"?


 I just looked up the definition of persecution



			
				Persecution said:
			
		

> 1.to pursue with harassing or oppressive treatment, esp. because of religion, race, or beliefs; harass persistently.
> 
> 2.to annoy or trouble persistently.



Basically, harassing based on being furry when talking about fursecution 
Although, furries I guess label anything negative against them as such :/


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

No one knows for good reason. God damnit furrys. If people I know find out, they have to find it out on their own.


----------



## KlausDobermanFan34 (Jul 15, 2010)

I tell people who are into the same intrests as me, like if someone loves wolves, as well as me, I would tell them I am a furry. I posted a vid to my Facebook about a grumpy fox, and indircetly tated taht, you know, it makes me horny. THen, they figured it out, and i got soem negative comments. That is why I try not to tell people.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

KlausDobermanFan34 said:


> I tell people who are into the same intrests as me, like if someone loves wolves, as well as me, I would tell them I am a furry. I posted a vid to my Facebook about a grumpy fox, and indircetly tated taht, you know, it makes me horny. THen, they figured it out, and i got soem negative comments. That is why I try not to tell people.


 Another IL fur 

I used to use one of my furry avatars as a profile pic on Facebook..but my friends really didn't catch onto it I don't think


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2010)

KlausDobermanFan34 said:


> I tell people who are into the same intrests as me, like if someone loves wolves, as well as me, I would tell them I am a furry. I posted a vid to my Facebook about a grumpy fox, and indircetly tated taht, you know, it makes me horny. THen, they figured it out, and i got soem negative comments. That is why I try not to tell people.


 
You informed random people about what makes you horny and you got negative comments for it? What has this world come to!?


..seriously!? What did you think would happen? It has nothing to do with being furry, and everything to do with TMI.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you see anime fans going around saying they are proud of what they like? or train enthusiasts? car enthusiasts? Stamp collectors? Dolls house builders? Need I continue?


yes. a lot of people are proud to be otakus, or train enthusiests, ect and even say it. some people like anime and otaku over it, and some are otakus. as well as some people like furry, and others are furry. big diff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 15, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yes. a lot of people are proud to be otakus, or train enthusiests, ect and even say it. some people like anime and otaku over it, and some are otakus. as well as some people like furry, and others are furry. big diff.



*zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom* Point flew over your head.


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

only 2 of my friends know. 1 of them was a furry for years and I didn't find out until I found him on the forums. the other one found out because we traded deep dark secrets. since nobody in my town really knows what furry fandom is, they just might point at you and call you an animal fucker.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 15, 2010)

i keep furry a secret cuz i dont want ppl 2 kno about my hyper macro herm growth fetish. :v

In all seriousness, the furry fandom isn't something I keep a secret, nor do I tell everyone at every possible moment. If someone asks, I try to explain it to the best of my ability.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with Fenrari. I do not see furry as a hobby, but more of a lifestyle. I mean, it _is_ a subculture after all. There is more to it besides sex, at least i hope.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 15, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> I agree with Fenrari. I do not see furry as a hobby, but more of a lifestyle. I mean, it _is_ a subculture after all. There is more to it besides sex, at least i hope.



Even if you don't purr and growl and curl up like I do. I consider myself a lifestyler.

I think only the word "Jew" is a more complex definition for a person than "furry".


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't purr, but can yelp ^_^

Just meant there is more to explore besides that... i'm talking about artists, animation, even social environment, history.


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, I don't really tell anyone, But when i find other furs (like I found out one of my friends were one the other day) then I'll say it =)


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Even if you don't purr and growl and curl up like I do. I consider myself a lifestyler.
> 
> I think only the word "Jew" is a more complex definition for a person than "furry".


 
That's only because "furry" has never had a consistent definition.

And what's with being a furry lifestyler? Is whacking off to furry porn a lifestyle? ..because I know pretending you're an animal is just a fantasy. If fantasy has become a lifestyle, perhaps that life is worth re-evaluating.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 15, 2010)

Necro'd thread is aliveeeeee!!!!

I don't usually tell people that I'm a furry for various reasons.

1) they don't need to know what I fap to.
2) the fucks who make the fandom look bad and make me embarrased I'm associated with all you whores.
3) They really don't need to know.

The few people I DO tell are open-minded enough to not care, usually friends of mine who are gay/bi or such. One friend only knows because I dragged him to a furry event.

And my family doesn't know because if I explained it to them they still wouldn't get it.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I keep it as my biggest secret. I don't want people to know that Wedgetail Eagles are my favouritwe animal and that I like cartoon animals.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> I agree with Fenrari. I do not see furry as a hobby, but more of a lifestyle. I mean, it _is_ a subculture after all. There is more to it besides sex, at least i hope.


 I can not fathom the amount of disappoint I feel right now reading this post


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 16, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Yeah, I keep it as my biggest secret. I don't want people to know that Wedge-tail Eagles are my favorite animal and that I like cartoon animals.


 
Oh my God, you'd be the outcast of every social group you're in. Cartoon animals. WTF?!

Seriously, I told my parents in order to go to Antrhocon (stupid age) and they honestly didn't care. I mean, really, said something along the lines of "oh, that's cool" and dropped it. I found it hilarious from how easy it was.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 16, 2010)

The only people I really would tell without them asking are close friends...But if someone asked I would tell.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can not fathom the amount of disappoint I feel right now reading this post


 
Because?


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 16, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> That's only because "furry" has never had a consistent definition.
> 
> And what's with being a furry lifestyler? Is whacking off to furry porn a lifestyle? ..because I know pretending you're an animal is just a fantasy. If fantasy has become a lifestyle, perhaps that life is worth re-evaluating.


 
There is more to furry than porn or pretending you're an animal. Look it up.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

I tell only a small number of people. I first told my best friend, he likes me no matter what im in to  then I told my parents, so I could go to cons and get a fursuit (im 14) then my mom told my grandfather. He lives in Pittsburgh so he knows about furries from Anthrocon. He thinks the whole thing is strang but oh well. Ive been wanting to tell my other very close friend, but he isnt "as" open as my best friend.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 16, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> There is more to furry than porn or pretending  you're an animal. Look it up.


 
If you're referring to Therian, Otherkin, and people who believe they're  Were-creatures, that all fits under "fantasy" too.

I did look it up, and that's what I found for furry lifestylers (that  wasn't stupidly vague.) So porn and fantasy. Is kind of sad, really.
Frankly, if you're not into those, I have trouble finding any solid  enough reasoning to call yourself a furry lifestyler at all (as opposed  to something more direct and appropriate), except that you just 'want  to'.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

I tell only other furs,because most none furs think like all of us have buttsecks in fursuits,when fursuits cost a lot.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 16, 2010)

Meh I'm cat-like everyone knows that my group we don't label, I'm called furry by the other two Fur's in the group but otherwise I'm just Daniel though everyone pretty much knows hahah the other day my friends Ashleigh had specifically bought me a ball of yar to play with, Her kitten and I had a ball!


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> I tell only other furs,because most none furs think like all of us have buttsecks in fursuits,when fursuits cost a lot.


 
Aren't you the one that's supposed to stop posting until you think about what you're saying


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Aren't you the one that's supposed to stop posting until you think about what you're saying


 
No U!


----------



## ThreeDawg (Jul 16, 2010)

No one, except all of you at the moment, know. But once I get that voicecast of mine up, EVERYONE will know. ^^


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> No U!


 
snap


----------



## Trance (Jul 17, 2010)

Forrest Vulpes said:


> I tell only a small number of people. I first told my best friend, he likes me no matter what im in to  then I told my parents, so I could go to cons and get a fursuit (im 14) then my mom told my grandfather. He lives in Pittsburgh so he knows about furries from Anthrocon. He thinks the whole thing is strang but oh well. Ive been wanting to tell my other very close friend, but he isnt "as" open as my best friend.


 
It's too bad not all of us have it this well.


----------



## Villefort (Jul 17, 2010)

Only people that ask, I don't make it a habit of telling people.
Which, come to think of it, would be quite circumstantial.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> Because?


 Furry is not really a lifestyle? Being gay is a lifestyle. 

Are there lifestyle aspects to it, yes, but it's really a complex hobby I guess you could say. 
But to say it's more of a lifestyle...not really


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Furry is not really a lifestyle? Being gay is a lifestyle.
> 
> Are there lifestyle aspects to it, yes, but it's really a complex hobby I guess you could say.
> But to say it's more of a lifestyle...not really


 
Furry breaks traditional labeling boundaries because of it's multi-faceted nature. You would be correct to call it anything from Free-form art, to copyright infringement (think of the bazillion pokemorphs out there that don't credit Nintendo), fetishes, music, and a degree a sub-culture. It's all how much you want to dive into it. The concepts of anthropomorphism have existed as long as humans have so to say the least it's had it's share of evolutions as well. 

I'd be willing to consider furry as a lifestyle. It's a bit of a long-stretch I realize, but some people can make their livelihoods completely off of it. Some people's lives quite literally revolve around it...


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Furry breaks traditional labeling boundaries because of it's multi-faceted nature. You would be correct to call it anything from Free-form art, to copyright infringement (think of the bazillion pokemorphs out there that don't credit Nintendo), fetishes, music, and a degree a sub-culture. It's all how much you want to dive into it. The concepts of anthropomorphism have existed as long as humans have so to say the least it's had it's share of evolutions as well.
> 
> I'd be willing to consider furry as a lifestyle. It's a bit of a long-stretch I realize, but some people can make their livelihoods completely off of it. Some people's lives quite literally revolve around it...


I could say the same thing about the anime community though


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could say the same thing about the anime community though


 
and in that I guess I see your distinction. Anime/Otaku/Weeabo culture probably has individuals that take it just as hardcore. 

I defer to your wisdom as if I can't really formulate any distinctions between the two groups after a certain point either...


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> and in that I guess I see your distinction. Anime/Otaku/Weeabo culture probably has individuals that take it just as hardcore.
> 
> I defer to your wisdom as if I can't really formulate any distinctions between the two groups after a certain point either...


 
I'd say this can be applied to literally every facet of modern living.  

For example: I am an avid cyclist.  I'm averaging about 70 miles ridden a  week and I have nearly $1600 sank into my bike and gear.  For me, its a  hobby...  However,  I ride with a few people who drive all over the  east coast, go to meets, tours, races and even ride for sponsorship.   Over the many years they put into riding, they are probably 20k+ deep.   Those people have made it a lifestyle.  

I guess my point is no matter what you do in life, there is ALWAYS the  next level up.  If you make it to that level, then you probably make  money off of it, or spend a small fortune on it...  

Now what was this topic again?...  oh...  Yeah for me this is a hobby.  I  pretty much keep it to my self because most of my friends at school or my co-workers  wouldn't get it, or if they know about it, its  typically a bad experience thanks to 4chan.  But I do my part and defend  it when it comes up.  I get a few weird looks but I love to try and  get people to see things from the other perspective.

Edit** also, did anyone else notice the % counts are off for the poll?  there is like over 120%...


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

agreed but no one askes so no one other then other furries on the internet know but when i tell some one i let them know i just draw the art and enjoy yiff cause thats the hieght of my furrydom


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2010)

...why is this thread still alive?


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know if I can call it a secret or not. I've never TOLD anyone, but then again I've only just gotten into it. My boyfriend, who got me into it, had been calling me a furry for like 8 months before he actually introduced me to the fandom (I didn't know it existed). It's his dep dark secret. Just the other day I pounced on my friend for giving me chocolate randomly and he litterally said "Just don't purr." I didn't realize how obvious I was lol.


----------



## Tally (Jul 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...why is this thread still alive?


 
This is what I thought.

But since I first voted, I have started telling more people.


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm generally pretty secretive. If the circumstances were right (I.e, it'd be very funny) I'd confess. But for now, eh.


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i only tell my friends. i tried to tell my mom, but i just confused her. the only one in my family that knows what furry is is my dad, so i don'tbother telling others. actually among myfriends and i there are like six furries, so we all know about each other. my family wouldn't really care about me being a fur though, they're more interested in mebeing gay.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 8, 2010)

As Far as I Know only two of my friends know xD


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of the people I meet don't even know what a furry is. And those that do I don't even run into, or are furrys themselves.

Tbh, I'm not even sure if I AM one. Just depends on your definition. Yeah, I draw anthros (apparently it's a given that furrys are better at anthros and humans... I fall under that rule). Yes, I look at and enjoy viewing anthro art. But I don't fursuit, or yiff, or tf, or any of the various subgroups. So, I don't know... I guess there's just no reason to hide something like that.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 8, 2010)

For me it's secretive but if everyone found out it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


 
^this


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Everyone knows. I wear my furry wrist cuffs and I have a shirt with a fox on it, although I need more furry stuff. My friends and I wore our tails mini golfing a few days ago ^^ it was fun. 

Is furry really something to be secretive about?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Is furry really something to be secretive about?



THIS.

All my friends know I'm a furfag. Ever since this year's Anthrocon my mom told everyone, anyway.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Im secretive about it :X

Thats something i know my friends would just get very judgmental about

Plus i think its just a personal thing, no one else needs to know


----------



## KEVON (Aug 10, 2010)

Understandably yes.... Nobody can separate the idea it being a  hobby from it being an orgy....


----------



## Trance (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> This is what I thought.
> 
> But since I first voted, I have started telling more people.


 
Same here.  Probably at least a dozen more people know now.  XD


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 10, 2010)

Considering my all my friends are homophobes and anti-anime, i keep it a secret.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 10, 2010)

All my friends are open to all things but my girl hates furries!
Random text message.


> Me: darryl says you dont like furies :\
> Chibi: yeah i hate furries pft
> Me: I know some there not  that bad.
> Chibi:Which one do you know? all furries are seriously like animal F!@rs,
> ...



I dont want to tell her...


----------



## Trance (Aug 10, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Considering my all my friends are homophobes and anti-anime, i keep it a secret.


 
Sounds like they collectively need to pull their heads from their asses.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

Most all of my friends know. None of my relatives know. God forbid they google it and find the 90% of the fandom that is porn. >.<


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 10, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Sounds like they collectively need to pull their heads from their asses.



Never thought of that, but thats definitly what they need to do.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Aug 10, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Never thought of that, but thats definitly what they need to do.



Ooooh, dont post anymore... you have the sacred number!

On topic: Like i said, only other furries know, but if anyone asked i would tell them. No reason to keep this a secret, just no reason to run out in the street naked wearing nothing but a tail and some ears yelling "OH YES IM A FURRY! LOVE ME!"


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

I tell anyone who asks, but I don't go around shouting about it.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 10, 2010)

Only a few people know who aren't furries.
My family doesn't know there's a fandom at all,
so I suppose they don't know that i technically am a furry,
but they know I like drawing anthro art and stuff.
But, I live in a family of artists, so it's fine.
Usually though I don't tell my friends unless they're also furry,
since many of them don't understand it.


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 10, 2010)

*points* what Tally said...


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

We were having a conversation about odd hobbies with friends, and this was his reaction:


 says:
*what
*the 
*fuck
*LOL


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2010)

This has so many replies, I think it should be automatically stickied.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I dare anyone who is secretive about being a furry to tell 3 of their friends at some point. Not all at the same time, just one on one if you can. I'm pretty sure you'll be surprised by their reactions.

edit: This becomes void if you mention yiff...


----------



## Sigma (Aug 10, 2010)

I have, one was not interested in furries but in hypnosis, 2 were suprised as they are furries themselves and another thinks we (furries) are strange.
Then there are the reactions of the 6 or so friends that we thought were asleep at the time...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I dare anyone who is secretive about being a furry to tell 3 of their friends at some point. Not all at the same time, just one on one if you can. I'm pretty sure you'll be surprised by their reactions.
> 
> edit: This becomes void if you mention yiff...


 
I did a while ago. 2/3 were furs too. :3


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 10, 2010)

This post has lasted so long, I think that communist comrade is right, this must be stickied!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I was at the japanese club during lunch and I heard somebody say they were a furry. Then I heard furfag. Stupid furry...


----------



## Zenia (Aug 10, 2010)

I am not secretive at all about it. I was telling my boss about some of the commissions I have done so far (only clean ones so far) and she was a little confused about what it was, so I made a little doodle like this to explain. She thought it was great.


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess I'm fairly secretive about it.  I mean only my furry friends know.  Well, that and my family.  OH!  And my high school friends know.  Also my old non furry gaming group knows.  My boss at my last job knew.  Oh, and occasionally I'd tell just any random person if I felt like it or it was appropriate.  
In fact most people know because it's JUST A DAMN HOBBY. 

Srlsy.


----------



## fuzzykittn (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh, it's not like I hide it or anything, but I don't go around telling everyone. Just like 99.9% of things, if someone asks, they get an honest answer, if they don't, they never know.


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

As someone who isn't, but keeps crowd with self-identified types, I only have to ask; Why, is there something you DON'T want me to know?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2010)

No, I'm not.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

It's not really a big part of my life so I don't think to mention it to someone. It's a hobby. I go to a few cons, I draw some art occasionally, and I'm currently trying my hand at fursuiting, though I doubt my friends would care as I'm always doing artsy things. They'd just assume it's one of my many experiments, like teaching my cat to punch people, clicker training ftw!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Glacierwulf said:


> It's not really a big part of my life so I don't think to mention it to someone. It's a hobby. I go to a few cons, I draw some art occasionally, and I'm currently trying my hand at fursuiting, though I doubt my friends would care as I'm always doing artsy things. They'd just assume it's one of my many experiments, like teaching my cat to punch people, clicker training ftw!


 
You go to cons, draw art, and make fursuits, but you don't consider it a big part of your life?


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> You go to cons, draw art, and make fursuits, but you don't consider it a big part of your life?


 
Of course, I do other things aside from furry that takes up the other 85% of the year. A weekend at a con and a few minutes when the mood strikes me drawing doesn't take up a lot of time.  I will admit that I spend a bit more time with the fursuits, but I've only made 1 1/2 so far, but it's still not more than 2-3 hours depending on how my Muse feels a week. So no, it's not a big part of my life. I should rephrase that "I've been to a few cons", is what I should have wrote. I don't usually hit up more than 1-2 cons a year, gotta fund my gaming habit.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm definitely secretive about being a furry (see: using a different browser for furry-related things, and not keeping an internet history). It's not so much a matter of being embarrassed, but more of a product of the fact that I'm generally a private person (my facebook didn't have a picture of me on it, even when I personally knew every one of the friends I had on it; I didn't give out my last name anywhere online for years).



Pianowolfy said:


> I dare anyone who is secretive about being a furry to tell 3 of their friends at some point. Not all at the same time, just one on one if you can. I'm pretty sure you'll be surprised by their reactions.
> 
> edit: This becomes void if you mention yiff...


Yeah, no. The vast majority of my friends are, like me, the kind of people who spend a ton of time on the internet. It's not like I'd have the opportunity to frame exactly what a furry is to me, as they have preconceived notions. Most of them are fully aware that some people dress up in animal suits and then fuck each other/masturbate to feral porn/whatever else 4chan says is a common furry passtime, and will assume that I either do or want to do such things. Frankly, I just don't feel like having a moment anywhere near as awkward as that.

Note: I don't blame the fandom for any of this. I blame human nature (the "worst" people in any one group are almost always going to be assumed to be the standard by most people).


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2010)

All my friends know i'm that guy, and they love me cause of it. 

My parents on the other hand, think im gay and ride my ass because of it. but im not... Still aggrevates the shit out of me.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 14, 2010)

Ash said:


> My parents on the other hand, think im gay and ride my ass because of it.


 
God, you should have reworded that sentence...


----------



## lostfoxeh (Aug 14, 2010)

it is not something I hide or share. Anyone that stay around will notice most of my art is of animals. Those who are passing by might not notice a thing. Furry isn't something I really think about anymore. If I ever did have someone say something I just yell back "you ain't got no pancake mix" and they walk way bewildered after that.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Yeah, no. The vast majority of my friends are, like me, the kind of people who spend a ton of time on the internet. It's not like I'd have the opportunity to frame exactly what a furry is to me, as they have preconceived notions. Most of them are fully aware that some people dress up in animal suits and then fuck each other/masturbate to feral porn/whatever else 4chan says is a common furry passtime, and will assume that I either do or want to do such things. Frankly, I just don't feel like having a moment anywhere near as awkward as that.
> 
> Note: I don't blame the fandom for any of this. I blame human nature (the "worst" people in any one group are almost always going to be assumed to be the standard by most people).


 
hahah. But that's their own problem. Once your friends know you're a furry you'll have the opportunity to change their opinion. In all honesty I've had some people with that same idea about furries, but since they've known me for a while I was able to change their opinion. 

Also 4chan is the root of all evil.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 17, 2010)

Once in a while ill feel a friend out about certain things to see what he/she thinks on certain subjects to see if i should be armed or not if i decide to tell them   but for the most part i just tell them if it comes up in conversation. Also its very fun to go down the highway and have somewhere far away to go and to feel out a friend or to tell them mainly cause you will have enough time to tell them the way things are and they wont try anything stupid when your going 90 mph. I'm always the driver because i just like my truck. Took a friend to a thing called Demise Con ( http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Demise-Earthen-Ring/211490078357 http://demise-earthenring.org/ ) and at mile 50 of a 400 mile trip fur came into conversation and i told him and spent the rest of the 350 mile trip explaining it and the 400 miles back but in the end now hes cool about it and i was suited up one night after getting one ready and he came over and commented on it several times and that was it.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> God, you should have reworded that sentence...


 Hahahahahahahaha. Yeah, he should've. That was hilarious.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

If the people i work with knew i was a furry i would be in so much crap that i might lose my job.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> God, you should have reworded that sentence...


 
Unless he meant it. =|


----------



## Foxlink (Aug 18, 2010)

only my wife and a few select friends know... And I find it better that way, simply because my family is going through enough RL drama as is, I don't want to add to it.


----------



## Gillie (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not secretive about it, but I don't tell people about it either. If we're speaking about hobbies or interests I'll bring it up, but I won't just say "Hey I'm a Furry you know"
People most often question me about it when they look through my sketchbook, which has a lot of animal and anthro art. If they bring that up, then I'd speak to them a bit about it.


----------



## Journey (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not really secritive about it though I'm not really screaming furry pride either. It's a hobby not a religion. I think me telling people I'm bi has a bigger impact. also all the negative things most furries say they had to deal with I've never really incounted personaly and I've known about the fandom for at least 5 years now. Every ones been real cool about it and just see me as being really creative.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

Most people where i live dont have a computer much less internet so its really funny when you say im a furry and they have never even heard the word so they just keep the conversation by saying something about the deer stew or something like that. Where i live is like an episode of Squid Billies. Oh and the really hilarious part is Squid Billies is based off a place not to far from where i live.


----------



## Dizz (Aug 19, 2010)

If someone asks i will not deny it (same for anything else for that matter) I do plan on sharing some of my sketches with my close friends however because i am curious what they may think (once i can really work up the drive to get some serious drawing into my schedule)

But like many i see no reason to walk around shaking peoples hands and saying "Hi! I am a furry!" 

On the web i will be pretty open about it (not announcing it but occasional subtle hints such as lingo have been dropped)

Its far from being something to be ashamed of but theres no reason to be overly proud either Its just you being you but with more hair a tail and some cuter ears ^_^


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 19, 2010)

I usually don't tell anyone about it unless they ask and sometimes I'll just say I'm not to avoid being lumped with what the media has portrayed but recently I have come in contact with some furs who I have gotten along with very well, and I found them within not even 5 miles away. Strange huh? But they have shown me not a lot of people really care about furs as long as you're not prancing around in a mascot suit.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 19, 2010)

I like to keep it on the DL mainly for the bad rep, and i kinda like having a secret life....makes me feel all.....secretive.... if someone asks me though, depending on how well i know the person i have 2 responses; someone i dont know very well: "I dabble." aaaand for a friend i just fess up lol. i actually just recently found a large group of fellow fuzz brothers and sisters in my hometown, so thats been pretty awesome hanging out with them.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 19, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> i actually just recently found a large group of fellow fuzz brothers and sisters in my hometown, so thats been pretty awesome hanging out with them.


 
Lucky...

My town is comprised of 27,000 old people from the era when gays didn't exist and cigarettes couldn't kill you.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

Eh, I think most of my friends might know because I post progress photos of my fursuit in an album on facebook, but don't put them on my wall. So. If they look through my pictures they know.
And my parents know because my mom helped me sew a little, and I've shown my dad my suit. So. 

But I certainly don't go around telling everyone. That's like.. nah. :B


----------



## Tundru (Aug 20, 2010)

My family and some friends know I'm a furry (heck my parents took me and some friends to a con a few weeks ago) it's no big deal, furry is just a hobby after all, nothing to hide  Plus once I get my suit in a few months they would have found out anyway.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 20, 2010)

As for me, I don`t secreting this from people, but, if anyone is interested in it, i will tell them)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 20, 2010)

PolarLight said:


> As for me, I don`t secreting this from people, but, if anyone is interested in it, i will tell them)


 
Ð’ Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶ÐµÐ½ Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑƒÑ€Ð¾Ð¹, Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ„ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð³ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸ Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð»ÑŽÐ±ÑÑ‚ Ð³ÐµÑ.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

Only two people who aren't furs know, and one found out by mistake, I keep my fur side hidden so deep that it takes a back hoe and three days of digging to find


----------



## Minuet (Aug 20, 2010)

Eh, I don't really tell folks I've gotten into the fandom, but I don't keep that information under lock and key, either.  I'm already a cosplayer - I've gone around in elf ears and pleather outside-of-the-pants briefs - normal people can't think I'm much weirder than I already am.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 20, 2010)

If someone asks, ill tell them. I dont go runnign around boasting about it :3


----------



## Bir (Aug 20, 2010)

No. Nope, not really. I can openly talk about furry related things pretty much everywhere except for when I'm with certain members of my family.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> No. Nope, not really. I can openly talk about furry related things pretty much everywhere except for when I'm with certain members of my family.



The same with me. My family can't stand the fact that I'm a furry.

I'm on good terms with them _now_, though, given the fact that I'm an adult. So I'll be going to my first furmeet tomorrow.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Nobody knows yet. I'm not ashamed of being a furry at all, I'm just waiting for the right time. Right now, I'm just becoming a freshman (yeah, I'm kinda young. o.o), and admitting I'm a furry isn't too great since I get bullied enough as it is.

So yeah. Nobody knows I'm a furry, and I've never met another fur (that I know of) IRL.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

why no "nobody knows" choice?
amil8?


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm now a lot less secretive about it. In fact, significantly more people (internet friends) know after today. I wound up admitting outright to being a furry in one of the IRC channels I'm regularly in (oddly enough the topic was constantly in discussion in the channel today thanks to someone else, so it wasn't all that out of place). I have to say, it's nice to actually treat being a furry as something that isn't a big deal. While I may have not treated it as anything more than a hobby, I still hid it like it was more than that. But, it wound up taking me less time to admit it to other people than it took to admit it to myself, so progress I guess?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 26, 2010)

Secretive, you tell me?







Maybe if I went to sleep earlier I wouldn't reach this level of boredom that I begin thinking about shit like this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> amil8?



What?


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What?


 
*Am I l8?


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

Just Second Life friends.


----------



## scrazza (Aug 26, 2010)

I would be more open to it with people that are good to talk to and mature


----------



## Mukavich (Aug 30, 2010)

If it comes up, then I'll talk about it.  If it doesn't, I don't.  I really don't force it on other people.  Not my style.


----------



## furvien (Aug 31, 2010)

it is a thing im generally secretive about but however a few close friends know about my association but do not fully understand the fandom (sry bout the condition of this post im quite drunk atm)


----------



## Æ’ishy (Aug 31, 2010)

There's no point in expressing (what is viewed by other people as) a negative trait


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 3, 2010)

I only realy admitted it to myself like over the past few days, I suppose I wouldnt hide it, but again, not something I'm going to be telling my neighbors and the man I buy my ciggaretts off. I'm shure my friends will find out eventually, and the'll tease me about it in a friendly way, and then it'll just be a thing that just is!


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

Only like three of my friends know. I don't see it as a big deal, but others might. So I try to keep it under the radar unless someone asks me. Hey, if they ask, they might be a fur too


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 4, 2010)

I just tell my friends it's a little fad in the internet about drawing yourself as an anthro. There are no furries in Argentina that i know of anyways, so i can't be compared with them.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

Not at all.

Also, where the hell is the `I only tell people who ask, but I dont go around flaunting it` option?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

My brother is the only one who knows about it.

I don't want to "come out" or "admit" that I'm a furry. If someone catches me looking at furry art in the corner of their eye, pfft who cares? Being a furry isn't like being gay, it's just an art/ social preference.

Edit: Also, as more and more people notice more and more that I'm a furry, I start enjoying the fandom more and more.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> I only realy admitted it to myself like over the past few days, I suppose I wouldnt hide it, but again, not something I'm going to be telling my neighbors and the man I buy my ciggaretts off. I'm shure my friends will find out eventually, and the'll tease me about it in a friendly way, and then it'll just be a thing that just is!


 
As long as they don't go on the internet too much, I'm sure they'll completely accept and respect you as a furry.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 4, 2010)

lol I don't even like other furries to know that I'm a furry, let alone anyone else hah.

I think a total of 3 people know, 1 is a furry and the other 2 have done so many drugs since talked about it that they probably don't even remember.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 7, 2010)

so yea...i've only told 1 person, ever.  my family doesnt know, because they're a bunch of judgemental 5-year-olds.  the one person i did tell, said "what's a furry?" so i then had to explain it to her... but i only really told her for kicks.  now im talking too much......WHO WANTS COOKIES!!!!!!


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

All my friends know.
Not a single one of them care.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Sep 7, 2010)

i always am wearing my tail so when people ask me about it... i say im a furry... if they want to know what that is i tell them, if not then fuck it... im not out for attention, i just want to be me in public and not be judged for it... but i guess thats being naive. i am what i am, and who i am is me


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 7, 2010)

I have no idea how this thread lasted this long.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, it can make things quite awkward since most people really don't understand the fandom. But I'm not in the habit of telling people random information about myself unless they ask or it comes up in conversation. If someone was to ask, I would tell. As far acting furry in public, I don't see the point of it if your by yourself. If you enjoy doing that, more power to you, but I find that alone it overcomplicated other interactions.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

A little side note to that rate. I thinking about ordering this one shirt that says: "FurFag" on it. That I will definitely wear in public.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i always am wearing my tail so when people ask me about it... i say im a furry... if they want to know what that is i tell them, if not then fuck it... im not out for attention, i just want to be me in public and not be judged for it... but i guess thats being naive. i am what i am, and who i am is me


 You can be yourself without wearing a tail in public and looking like a jackass, you sillybilly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

I wear my fursuit in public everywhere...
to the bathroom, to walmart, to the mall, to first friday, to the artist commune, to school....

MUAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow this thread has survived for a long time, and since it hasnt been a month i technically havent necroed it, Right?


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

One of my friends figured it out. When I asked his opinion on some furry art I was workin on. I guess it wasn't much of a mystery. He pretty much flipped out, but he's OK with it now. We joke about it a lot. But pretty much everyone that asked me, and recently a lot of people, seemed to have this ED-esque hatred of furries, so I deny it. People can be harsh.

Just today I had to wrestle my sketchbook out of a friend's hands before he saw my sketches.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 13, 2010)

I havent told anyone about it yet, but i asked my friends and guaged thier reactions by bringing it up as someone outside of the fandom. Example: "Have you heard about these furry people?".


----------



## Code Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I tell my friends.  They don't care.


----------



## Christiaan (Sep 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say I'm secretive, but I feel kind of shy about it. Only people who are very close to me, irl, end up learning this aspect of me. The last person who learned about it has since become rather addicted to Stephen von Krieger, whom I acknowledge as an excellent hand at light-hearted perv erotica.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 14, 2010)

i hate to perpetuate stereotypes, but i am very yiffy right now. and all the time. =C its actually kinda frustrating sometimes cause ill be like taking a test, and all the sudden, my furADD kicks on and im like =D. consequently everyone asks why im so horny. usually i stop the conversation with a sentence including the world pelvic thrusts and/or throw my leg up on their desk captain morgan style with my crotch dangerously close to their face. but anyways, if the person is curious enough, they usually hear the word furry in there somewhere......


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 14, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> I havent told anyone about it yet, but i asked my friends and guaged thier reactions by bringing it up as someone outside of the fandom. Example: "Have you heard about these furry people?".


 
That sounds almost like you're treating your hobby like... oh, I don't... what are those words I'm looking for? Auh....*sexual orientation*! >:\


----------



## Kyri (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, idk really..I mean, I guess if one of my good friends asked me if I was a furry I would say yes, but I dont go around saying "HEY LOOK AT ME GUYS IM A FURRY!", and they have to be a close friend for me to tell them..but not just some acquantince, mainly because of all the negative sterotypes furries are often associated with.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually told someone the other day. It went something like this:

Me: Hey Rob, uh... are you a furry?
Rob: What?
Me: Are you a furry?
Rob: No. Why do you ask?
Me: Well, you say yiff a lot. **He does. Like all the time. He even calls the one restaurant in town "Yiffany's" instead of "Tiffany's."**
Rob: That's a stupid reason.
Me: Not really.
Rob: Whatever. I'm not a furry.
Me: I am.

I didn't make a big deal out of it, but I do have to say it does feel nice telling someone in something besides a suicide pact kind of scenario. >_>


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 15, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> **He does. Like all the time. He even calls the one restaurant in town "Yiffany's" instead of "Tiffany's."**[/SIZE]


 
Gotta love Freudian Slips.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 15, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Gotta love Freudian Slips.


No, it's not Freudian at all. He just finds it funny, apparently.


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

I never say: "I'm a furry" I simply say: "I'm a cartoon fan".

People would think i'm some kind of a fur fetishist or I have long pubis hair or some shit like that.


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 15, 2010)

no one in my life other than other furries I've met online know


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't told nobody beacuse im kinda new to the fandom, but if somewone asks i would tell them the thruth


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 17, 2010)

Never hid it, from day one I asked for a tail (my sister made one for me) and attended a con the next year. It was always something I shared, not in a "hay i'm a furry yiff yiff!" way, I just did not hide it and talked about furries now and then if the situation was alright.


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol my mom knows what furries are


----------



## MaskedJackal (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't tell anyone because, aside from a few friends of mine, nobody knows what furries are. I don't want to have to explain it.


----------



## Blue bayou (Sep 21, 2010)

people who know me know im furry peoplewho don't don't. besides its kinda hard to miss all the anthro stuff I have hanging around here....


----------



## ninjalion (Sep 22, 2010)

A few of my friends know that I am furry, some tried trolling me hard. But its like ever since one of them tried to punch me, and I blocked and counter kicked (Somewhat light tap.) they let me go. Now I think they're interested in the Fandom. I also tend to Roar allot irl.

How I see it is, if you don't like me for who I am. Why should I waste my time trying to get you to like me?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

The only thing I keep secretive about is the porn side. But then again I keep the human porn I watch secret aswell. I just don't see that anyone needs to know that someone views porn.

I don't actively hide being furry, I mean I always have furry related sites up on screen (usually FA/FAF when people walk in and they never say anything) If someone asked about it I'd tell them, but I'm not going to just tell everyone I come into contact with.


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 22, 2010)

Most people know I'm a furry. Even my parents know. And they both know what a furry is.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 22, 2010)

I have my reasons to hide it, like how my friends can't keep their little pie holes shut. Also does anyone know how to sticky a thread ex pos facto?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 23, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I have my reasons to hide it, like how my friends can't keep their little pie holes shut. Also does anyone know how to sticky a thread ex pos facto?


 
Why would you tell them unless they asked? Like that will ever happen.


----------



## Yowza (Sep 23, 2010)

I doubt I'd ever tell anyone. Or at least any of the people I currently spend time with.


----------



## Ferdie (Sep 23, 2010)

Since I'm new to the community few people know but I accidentally outed myself due to my Face Book page. Someone asked why so many of my FB friends were furs.

Apparently no harm done. No one has unfriended me.


----------



## NythWolf (Sep 23, 2010)

I only tell my trustful friends and hide from everyone else.


----------



## Demongirl1123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Only my bf knows, and other furry friends online, but I try to keep it "under the table" so to speak


----------



## Tsula (Sep 24, 2010)

Iv'e told very few....and they all think the same way about furries... people who screw in fursuits....now I am (jokingly) a gay fox porn lover. (btw I am not )


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm never too worried about the fursuit stereotype when I tell others, its easy to correct with most people who are worth my time. Heck we are a geeky subculture that as a reputation for getting laid, having normal jobs, and even looking attractive or average looking out side of our suits (and actually take them off to live normal lives) to mainstream people. 

We are the opposite of the fat, ulgly, unemployed, man child, always RPing, virgin, has Klingon weddings Trekkie stereotype.


----------



## Rufus1990 (Sep 25, 2010)

I still to this day have not met a furry IRL know one knows exsept other furries .....scared or what will happen if i tell anyone


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 25, 2010)

Rufus1990 said:


> I still to this day have not met a furry IRL know one knows exsept other furries .....scared or what will happen if i tell anyone


 


			
				Scruffy said:
			
		

> Second



I spend a fair amount of time on my artworks and invest a fair amount of time in the fandom. However, I have managed to keep it 100% to myself. My only risk is to be browsing some furry site when one of my dorm mates walks over. Having a furry friend would be cool IRL, but unlikely. I would love to think that there are furs on my campus but they are probably thinking the same way I am about the fandom 


_Why bother exposing yourself to what will likely end in conflicts and more drama when you can enjoy the fandom on a personal level?_


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2010)

The roommate of my roommate's cousin apparently uses FA and draws. We had a discussion about it after I saw the background on his iPhone. 
Safe to say, furries are a really boring topic of discussion.
Oops.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not all that secretive. If someone asks, I'll tell them. I don't drag it up in conversations, but hell if someone looks through my porn folder and asks wtf, I'll tell them.


...Depending, of course, on the specific folder.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 25, 2010)

00vapour said:


> Having a furry friend would be cool IRL, but unlikely.


Eh, my best friend is a furry, and it's nothing earth-shattering. It's basically a completely normal friendship, except occasionally we'll talk about something fandom-related. That's probably because we were friends long before either of us knew what the hell the fandom was.


00vapour said:


> I would love to think that there are furs on my campus but they are probably thinking the same way I am about the fandom


Well, you could always pop by the Furs by College thread and see. Someone I know online told me that he's found about 10 other furries at his school (UAT).


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Sep 25, 2010)

I, myself would let most people know, because i can withstand all the stupid insults.


----------



## Halopromise (Sep 25, 2010)

If asked, I'll say it. If it comes up in a convo, I'll say it. But, I've not met any one(Besides friends) out side the internet that even knows what it is. Which leads to me explaining, and then the reply is always "Oh. K" For me, I see no point in keeping it a secret.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah.. only one of my non-furry friends knows that I've been converted. >_> And with the exception of fellow furries of course, it's pretty much gonna stay that way unless I find someone as open-minded as I attempt to be. I don't really intend to tell any other of my non-furry friends.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

A few of my friends know that I hang around furries.
One knows very well.
The others just by me telling them.

Other than that, I tell every person I see on the internet that I hang around furries.


----------



## Dee (Sep 26, 2010)

Am I secretive about it? No. But when i told someone that i was going to do a furry webcomic they said don't call it "furry" or people will think you're a weirdo and that the comic is adult and full of sex.


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

mostly everyone I have met know that I'm a furry. At first I was afraid of people knowing, but then I realized that it's better to let them know after I've known them for a while. A lot of my friends are okay with it because I have explained to them my definition as to why I am a furry.


----------



## Tanyip (Sep 26, 2010)

Secretive. Because I don't want my family to know I hang out with people that most of the public associate with costume-fucking and bestiality.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 26, 2010)

Tanyip said:


> Secretive. Because I don't want my family to know I hang out with people that most of the public associate with costume-fucking and bestiality.


 
Don't worry, even with the bad publicity the fandom is still relatively unknown to 99% of people.


----------



## Miros (Sep 26, 2010)

I tend to keep it more low key since it can be a very confusing fandom to people who haven't been exposed to it.  I've told a few friends a while back and the immediate response was "OH MY GOD YOU WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH ANIMALS?! D="  After getting that a few times I usually keep it as a need to know basis kind of thing. <_<;  I'm lucky enough to have found a furry mate so we enjoy ourselves being who we are and in the end that's all that matters to me. :3


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_I tend to keep it on the downlow. It has come up between me and a couple of friends at one point or another. One of my friends is pretty cool about it,we don't talk much about it but he's ok with it. I even suspect he's into it to, might have to ask him XP another friend stumbled on my art awhile back and had one of those WTF moments. It clearly wasn't his thing because we basically swept that under the rug and have forgotten it ever happened. It would honestly be nice to admit it to eveyone, but I don't see that happening anytime soon..._


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait... why wasn't there a "I don't call myself a furry" choice?
Actually, why the hell does it matter?


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Does that answer your question?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1621052/


----------



## Snow Gabumon (Sep 30, 2010)

i keep it to myself till they ask me then change the subject


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 30, 2010)

Only a few close friends know about it. However, if someone asks, then if I know them well, I'll tell them as well.

I think my family is starting to catch wise, but they really wouldn't care or ask derogatory questions.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't particularly care who knows I'm a furry.  If they don't like it, fine, it's not something that has to be brought up. No big deal.
I share my art and other furry art that I like with non-furs. I try to explain the fandom to them too, sometimes. It's awkward.
I picked 'most people know' because... lol, I don't really broadcast it.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't care if someone reads one of my anthropomorphic writings. After all, red wall inspired me. But furry is a hobby. No reason for it to be secretive or open about. It is really no big deal at all and no reason to go " OMG I'm a furry and it is a big deal"


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't give a damn currently, I actually have a nice looking wallpaper image of two wolves doing some sort of fighting pose with spirits or something floating about but I've gotten quite a few compliments of it.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 6, 2010)

A couple of people on my XBL Friends list know, but that's it. Yay Furry Gaming!


----------



## Starsong (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not secretive in the least, nor do I shout it from the rooftops. If I'm filling in a profile, say on a forum, I will put furry as a hobby. I don't, however, feel the need to tell everyone I meet that I'm a furry. Just like I don't tell everyone all my hobbies as soon as I meet them.

I have no problems with my friends knowing, because if they are my friends they always will be no matter what. If they're gonna stop being my friends because of it, then screw them. 

It's just a hobby, therefore no need to either be quiet or shout about it. ^^


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Only other furs know about me, and a few choice friends know. Other than that, I dont bother telling anyone unless they ask.


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 9, 2010)

Very small circle of my friends actually know that, but they don't care about it at all. I wear dog collar sometimes, but people see that mostly as a fashion detail. So they don't ask anything.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 19, 2010)

Still going strong at over 12000 views, ooo ra! I really wish this would get stickied.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep it hidden when it's appropriate.  i won't randomly admit that I'm a furry when there's no reason for me to.


----------



## FloppyToast (Oct 19, 2010)

Me? I only show my drawings to a few friends without telling them what it truly is. I feel kinda embarrassed to say it. So far only two of my friends actually know that I'm kind of a furry. ._.


----------



## PATROL (Oct 21, 2010)

If poll had "Only I know" option, I'd pick that one.


----------



## Jude (Oct 21, 2010)

PATROL said:


> If poll had "Only I know" option, I'd pick that one.


 
I know you're a furry.
Just go ahead and pick the "Only Other Furries Know" option.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 21, 2010)

PATROL said:


> If poll had "Only I know" option, I'd pick that one.


 
I know.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Oct 21, 2010)

On Okinawa, NO ONE knows what the hell a furry is, and I'm not that much of a devoted fur, so I don't bring up any thoughts from people.  And don't get me started on how many people in my school know that I'm gay.  Whoo, it's crazy.


----------



## Tanginello (Oct 21, 2010)

I sort of keep my furry drawings on the DL for the most part. The folks in my major think drawing furry porn for pocket change is quirky and hilarious, though, so it's not like I feel any pressure to be secretive about where my booze money comes from.


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 21, 2010)

Only a few people know I'm a furry, but it's mainly because I know most of who I know wouldn't really care anyway. If people ask me about it then I'll mention it, otherwise I just let things be as they are.


----------



## Ta-ek (Oct 23, 2010)

Picked "Most People Know" because almost everyone has seen my sketchbook at college or some other thing. I don't go around saying/screaming it but eh; no one but other furries care anyway.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

most of my friends know, and most of them reacted negatively. my family dont know, cos i dont think they need to know.


----------



## Nibo (Oct 24, 2010)

1~2 IRL friends and a few online people know, no one else... mostly 'cause it's just something I like drawing.


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 24, 2010)

Pretty much, nobody knows. Hell, I hardly know half the time... Not sure how I would respond if someone approached me about it.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, haha, of course. Because it's _supposed_ to be something you're secretive about. If no one knows, I'm fine. I'm fine.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

Only one person knows I'm a furfag.

Only because he's the one person that actually cared to ask. :v I'm not exactly secretive about it, but nor do I go spouting 'I LIKE ANTHROPOMORPHIC ANIMALS' on top of my house.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm really secretive about it because I don't want to be classed as a "wrong person" or some kind of weirdo.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I'm really secretive about it because I don't want to be classed as a "wrong person" or some kind of weirdo.


 
If someone classified me as a "right person" I would be doing something very unusual.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> If someone classified me as a "right person" I would be doing something very unusual.



But coming here sharing my thoughts is making me feel some how not strange.... and dare I mention it "normal"
BTW only said that cause of the yiff/P0rn... giving furries a bad name.


----------



## Doppio (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a big thing for me I dont really get the Furry fuss I just like uploading my art and my friends want to know were I am I tell them ^^


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't make a big deal out of it, since the aspects I partake in are creative in nature (writing primarily) and I don't invest in the sexual aspects. Most of my friends are aware, my folks provided transportation to AnthroCon, and I publicly display stories routinely featuring anthropomorphic characters.

I imagine if I wrote erotica or was a fursuiter (would like to try but cant afford it) I'd be a bit more shy about it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

My parents and sister don't know at all!

The only people who do know are just Steam friends, and my steam profile pics are always anthro-related and my display name is "Gibby the Furfag". It's mainly done just to piss them off, as they are furry haters. I find it hilarious.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 31, 2010)

Gibby said:


> The only people who do know are just Steam friends, and my steam profile pics are always anthro-related and my display name is "Gibby the Furfag". It's mainly done just to piss them off, as they are furry haters. I find it hilarious.


 
Lets see, sorta +1, +1, +1, -1, 0. All my steam friends know, my pictures are (almost) always cropped from Lackadaisy, my profile name is Fuzzball Fury, it doesn't piss them off cause they either don't care or their furries themselves, and meh!

Sorry, had to do that. :3

And still no, not secretive. I was walking around in public as Mordecai (from aforementioned webcomic). I got some weird looks, and that was it.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Nov 2, 2010)

I love it, er find it amusing how all y'all keep saying "I don't go around screaming it" or something along those lines. If you did that then people would know somethin is waaaayyy wrong with you, cuz oud look like you are crazy.


----------



## ConkerTheSquirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not even a furry, I lurk on this site to post in my spare time, it's not my biggest forum to post on as I'm not really fond of the overall layout of this forum.


----------



## VertMB (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't let anyone know apart from other furries occasionally.

I think people would be weirded out that I fap to pictures of bugs bunny on the internet.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

If people ask me about it, I'll probably tell them. I'm also known to drop references to my furriness depending on the people I'm with. Anybody who's on my Facebook page knows, which includes several family members and close friends. I mean, it's not something I'm too terribly open about, but I'm also not completely secretive about it. If someone I know asks me if I'm a fur and I tell them, I'm more than happy to answer any questions and clear up any rumors they've heard (or confirm them, depending on the rumor, hehe).


----------



## Allamo Fox (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it safe to assume that the longer you've been one the more comfortable you are? Cuz I wouldn't let a soul know three years ago, then again there were darker secrets I also hid...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 11, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Is it safe to assume that the longer you've been one the more comfortable you are? Cuz I wouldn't let a soul know three years ago, then again there were darker secrets I also hid...


 
Probably. I eventually told people when they kept asking.


----------



## Kimosky (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 11, 2010)

Only other furries know 'cause I haven't got many real-life friends and my family doesn't usually care about stuffs like this.. ;__;


----------



## Creechling (Nov 11, 2010)

People who ask know, people who see my art and have more than two brain cells to rub together know, I love who I am, and I adore my Creech =3 I have no reason to hide it.

When people see my art or my tail, they ask, sometimes rather affronted "Are...You a _furry_?" To that I respond with "Well, yeah. My Animal is the Jaguar." In the same tone and factual manner I use when someone says "Wait...your part _Native_?" "well, yeah. I'm Cherokee." I make it sound _normal_. Cause I damn well know theres nothing wrong with it. <.< I almost ended that sentence with "me". But that would have been a blatant lie 

It also seems to take the edge off when I say My Animal, most just chalk it up to me thinking I have a spirit animal or a totem. Growing up between Alaska and Washington, most of your average joes know what those are at least....


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

I make my living on being a furry. everyone knows I'm a furry. even the clerks at walmart.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I make my living on being a furry. everyone knows I'm a furry. even the clerks at walmart.


 
Although, do the clerk care enough for it? If I ever were a clerk, all I'd care for will be the low paycheck and the horrible conditions.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

I have no clue, but they got a kick outta my fursuit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have no clue, but they got a kick outta my fursuit.


 
So? I don't see the big deal with fursuits. I alraedy saw enough people in animal suits in Purim, without them being furries. It's not that special.
Well, the last time I saw the ones you make, I did see something unique.
So I guess the clerk got a small kick.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=173321786013461&set=a.155629704449336.29409.100000069214357

bottom jaw moves when I talk. I was only wearing the head though.


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't go and shout it out to everyone that I'm a fur.  But if someone asks, yeah, I'll tell them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

FluffehWolfie said:


> I don't go and shout it out to everyone that I'm a fur.  But if someone asks, yeah, I'll tell them.


 you should borrow my megaphone.


----------



## DeFox (Nov 11, 2010)

Its not that i want to keep it a secret well apart from everyone online its just that if i told my friends they would just point and laugh and its not fair if i like it i'll do it and people can say what they want theres nobody thats gonna stop me from doing what i want to do just because they don't agree. Hopefully when i get a fursuit i'm obivsly going to have to tell my parents and if they think am weird fine but they don't like it then don't say anything simple right ?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

Defox, how old are you?


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Defox, how old are you?


 I'm just hoping it's a troll.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

... I'm hoping also. 

but I doubt so..


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2010)

Am I the only one embarrassed to admit to people that they are a furfag because of how fucked up a lot of the fandumb is?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Defox, how old are you?


 
From the lack of punctuation, I'm guessing 8-10.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one embarrassed to admit to people that they are a furfag because of how fucked up a lot of the fandumb is?


 
Not to people anywhere near an internet connection.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=173321786013461&set=a.155629704449336.29409.100000069214357
> 
> bottom jaw moves when I talk. I was only wearing the head though.


 
I can't view it. Although, the mechanism is quite nice. It doesn't seem that hard in theory, but making it work can be quite tedious. You probably have two or more support buildings between the bottom jaw of you and the bottom jaw of the fursuit, as there is some space between them. I remember your youtube channel.


----------



## CuriousDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

ive only ever told one person


----------



## Rinz (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not secretive about it at all!  I just try to be a little quiet about it.  I don't mention it every ten minutes and certainly don't show off my porn.  But I show off my clean artwork and have been known to occasionally wear a tail for kicks (and several nonfurs I know want a tail now XD)


----------



## Folflet (Nov 14, 2010)

Crap, I can't change my answer from other furries to family. Parents just found out yesterday.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 14, 2010)

only you fellows know, i'm planning on telling some of my friends but not yet


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 14, 2010)

Only other furries know... But if someone asks, I'll tell them...


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I tell very few people, but they are all family and friends. Those who know compose most of my family and friends, who are all furries. 

Therefore I checked the latter four boxes.

I win.


----------



## Rinz (Nov 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one embarrassed to admit to people that they are a furfag because of how fucked up a lot of the fandumb is?


Yeah, but other fandoms like the Anime fandom are just as fucked up and people aren't shy to admit that they're a part of that, either.

You let them know as much about it as they're comfortable with, really. "Anime?  Well, I like the action, definitely not the shitting dick nipples!"


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2010)

If someone knows me they know I am furry. Never had any one voice a problem with this. That said, I am old enough to not give a damn about what folks think. Seems to me many sports fanatics are every bit as open about their passion. Life is more enjoyable because of this little bit of my world. People need to learn to enjoy their lives. If they are embarrassed by it, maybe it is time to move on. This is just too much fun to tuck in a closet.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2010)

Rinz said:


> Yeah, but other fandoms like the Anime fandom are just as fucked up and people aren't shy to admit that they're a part of that, either.
> 
> You let them know as much about it as they're comfortable with, really. "Anime?  Well, I like the action, definitely not the shitting dick nipples!"


 But the problem is the furry fandom goes lower than anime, or really any other fandom. If you dig around (not hard since most furries don't want to or don't care about keeping things to themselves that they really, really should) you can find some really nasty, fucked up shit. Let's also not forget that if you mention "furry" to someone who has prior knowledge on the subject they think "creepy dogfuckers who cause lots of drama", at least from my experience. That is what makes me embarrassed to say I am one.


----------



## Aara (Nov 14, 2010)

Nope, never told anyone aside from a few very close friends and some buddies on the internet.

No offense, but furry-ism isn't really something that you should be proud about.  Well, not right now at least.  Maybe (by some miracle of a chance,) the fandom will improve over time to the point where it can become reasonably accepted, like with what happened for anime otakus and comic nerds... But for now, lolno.


----------



## Wilson Gray (Nov 15, 2010)

I've a special corner in my closet for it.
But, don't get me wrong, I've spoken the word of the tail to a few.
Lucky enough, they happened to be furry!


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 16, 2010)

Eh. I'm not exactly 100% open with it, but I don't really "hide" it either. A friend in my class was looking at my iPhone yesterday and found a furry image in there and he was all "Human fox?".

I shat myself.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so open just google "zrcalo".


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm so open just google "zrcalo".


 
Why do I keep getting pictures of taxidermy foxes and mirrors?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> Why do I keep getting pictures of taxidermy foxes and mirrors?



his name is genesis. he's my pet fox. and my name means "mirror" in slovenian.
goddamn you google.

I cant believe I've sunk so low....
<.<;; friend me on facebook?

http://www.facebook.com/zrcalo


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> his name is genesis. he's my pet fox. and my name means "mirror" in slovenian.
> goddamn you google.
> 
> I cant believe I've sunk so low....
> ...


 
But that would reveal my _true identity_


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> But that would reveal my _true identity_


 
then you wouldnt be a liar.

*ba dum tiss*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then you wouldnt be a liar.
> 
> *ba dum tiss*


 Or would I still be a liar with an identity that I lie about? Dohohoho.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> Or would I still be a liar with an identity that I lie about? Dohohoho.


 
you're a 42 year old virgin manchild with saggy titties and sobs to sappy movies whilst munching cheetos you found in your rolls of fat.

PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're a 42 year old virgin manchild with saggy titties and sobs to sappy movies whilst munching cheetos you found in your rolls of fat.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG


 PM SENT


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm about as open as a rhino in zimbabwe.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm about as open as a rhino in zimbabwe.


 
I'm as open as a book at Paris Hilton's house. (That isn't a sex book)


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

haha. paris hilton doesnt read books...

...she looks at pictures.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

I just liked Furaffinity. That's how I'm revealing I aer furry.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> his name is genesis. he's my pet fox. and my name means "mirror" in slovenian.
> goddamn you google.


 When I google it I get Croatian mirror company in results. I'm surprised to see a real life "neighbour" here of fur affinity.
Also, if you google my name, you won't get anything! HAHA! I'm sooo closed in the closed :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> When I google it I get Croatian mirror company in results. I'm surprised to see a real life "neighbour" here of fur affinity.
> Also, if you google my name, you won't get anything! HAHA! I'm sooo closed in the closed :V


 
:V I live in arizona but one of my favourite bands is Laibach.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :V I live in arizona but one of my favourite bands is Laibach.


 Sorry for misunderstanding then


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

it's no prob. my family's yugoslavian so it's easy to play that part.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :V I live in arizona but one of my favourite bands is Laibach.


 
LIFE IS LIFE


----------



## PATROL (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> LIFE IS LIFE


TANZ MIT LAIBACH


Anyway you guys are amazing.
 Spectral0 thought Zrcalo is his neighbour, Zrcalo thought Laibach is Croatian?
 Thank you both for thinking of me


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

no... Laibach is Slovenian. Slovenia is near croatia and shares lingual similarities. hence why he called me his neighbour.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no... Laibach is Slovenian. Slovenia is near croatia and shares lingual similarities.


 I thought you've said they were Croatian, thats all. What I wanted to  "thank you" about in above post was your thought of us. Laibach are from  country I live in.



Zrcalo said:


> hence why he called me his neighbour.


Spectral0 thought you were his neighbor just because of the "mirror" name thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

PATROL said:


> I thought you've said they were Croatian, thats all. What I wanted to  "thank you" about in above post was your thought of us. Laibach are from  country I live in.
> 
> 
> Spectral0 thought you were his neighbor just because of the "mirror" name thing.



that's true. 
my full artist name is "Zrcalo Nikoli Sveta"

:3 nice to see more eastern european furs on here.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 16, 2010)

Its not something that presents itself in common conversations. I've told one of my friends thats been my friend for a long time, and as far as I know he's the only one that knows. He finds it "different" but he won't get into it.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 16, 2010)

@Zrcalo
So that would be "Mirror of the neverland"?
Oh by the way... Slovenia is considered central Europe 
History and culture has a little mixture of Austrian and German than the rest of the balkans. Too bad fandom is also more common in those countries than it is here.


----------



## Rsyk (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh. Not really. I used to, mostly because it was involved with me being bi, but I don't really bother anymore. I think like, 5 people know. 
It doesn't come up though. 
At all. 
So it might as well be a secret. 

On a different note, apparently I show up on everyone's gaydar now so...that's different.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Oh by the way... Slovenia is considered central Europe
> History and culture has a little mixture of Austrian and German than the rest of the balkans. Too bad fandom is also more common in those countries than it is here.


 We've learned in school that Croatia is also considered central europe country, although that actually depends what part of Croatia you live in. We Coratians are the on the boundary. Personally, I never could connect with Balkan culture and consider myself more of a western type person.

Edit - looked at wikipedia. The Sava river is what officially seperates the central from southeastern and eastern Europe. Unfortunately, I live two kilometers south. Oh, no :V


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't be secrective about it now.

Dad looked through internet history, he seems cool with it. :U


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

Lucky you.
If that would me, I'd be bothered more how I feel about him knowing it than how he seems with it.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I can't be secrective about it now.
> 
> Dad looked through internet history, he seems cool with it. :U


 Oh, wow. Dad is cool with it?! This is not interesting. I want some familly drama story!



PATROL said:


> Lucky you.
> If that would me, I'd be bothered more how I feel about him knowing it than how he seems with it.


 Touche


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 17, 2010)

why didn't anyone tell me of Uncle Kage? he is like, a REALLY good speaker about Furry Fandom! telling my parents about furry fandom may not be as hard as i thought!


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

It's not something to advertise or "Come Out" about.
If I collect Model Airplanes do I tell everybody? No.
Do I tell them if they ask? Yes.
If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? No.

If I collect Stamps do I tell everybody? No.
Do I tell them if they ask? Yes.
If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? No.

If I collect The Artwork of Cartoon Animals do I tell everybody? No.
Do I tell them if they ask? Yes.
If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? No.

If I collect Purified Uranium do I tell everybody? No.
Do I tell them if they ask? No.
If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? Yes.
If it comes across in a lie detector test run by the FBI do I lie? Slightly.


If I collect Lionel Trains do I tell everybody? No.
Do I tell them if they ask? Yes.
If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? No.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 19, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> why didn't anyone tell me of Uncle Kage? he is like, a REALLY good speaker about Furry Fandom! telling my parents about furry fandom may not be as hard as i thought!



You don't HAVE to tell them.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 19, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> It's not something to advertise or "Come Out" about.
> If I collect Purified Uranium do I tell everybody? No.
> Do I tell them if they ask? No.
> If it comes across in a conversation do I lie? Yes.
> If it comes across in a lie detector test run by the FBI do I lie? Slightly.


 
It depends, you can get a radioactive material ownership license. Look here http://www.nrc.gov/materials/miau/miau-reg-initiatives/gen-license.html


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

I like the furry fandom.  Despite the less than representative art. (in many cases)


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Not really. I make sure that people judge me by me alone, not by what the other people in the fandom are like.


----------



## Branch (Nov 20, 2010)

if it comes up in conversation or somewhere else, then not at all. i dont have anything else IRL for it anyhow.


----------



## FurryFox96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Only My Brother Knows. He is the only one i trust to keep it secret


----------



## DaniSkunk (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretty much only people who are furries know about anything.  Though it's not like it's something that needs to be announced to everyone.


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

I might tell some of my friends who I know on the internet but no one I know IRL, none of my internet friends know my RL name or much info about me so I dont mind if they know im a furry.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 21, 2010)

I tell everybody. One time, I even had to tell a shrink! :V


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 24, 2010)

I only talk to other furries about it (and close family friends, but not the family) for the majority of the year. Then on Halloween, I'm open about it only on that one day. (But again, not to the parents)


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 24, 2010)

I let anyone who wants to see my art, and let them extrapolate from that what they will. There are a handful of my images only certain people can see though. I don't shout it out, but I don't hide it either.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I only talk about being a furry on furry sites.

I will defend furries elsewere, but will say that I "have furry friends" if anyone asks.


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

Im not secretive about it Most Know about my Furry Lifestyle so I don't really try to hide it. I love showing my Furry pride^^


----------



## Zyro (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep I don't tell anyone until I see how they feel about it first


----------



## Allamo Fox (Dec 1, 2010)

So what do you do when someone finds out eh? Just a general question.


----------



## Sendokidu (Dec 1, 2010)

...I try to keep it to myself...unless someone would ask me...only very special close to me would I openly say that I was a furry...


----------



## Allamo Fox (Dec 9, 2010)

Y'all can clearly tell that thus thread has been popular and lasted longer than I really would have thought it would. I was just thinking that maybe one the most wonderful generous mods might sticky this due to its sucess. I'm just knocking on wood here hoping that somepeople actually found this incitful and well thought out. I could be shooting myself in the foot for askng something like this but I will always have my other foot to walk with.


----------



## Skystrider (Dec 10, 2010)

I tell online friends / clan mates (on games) but not anyone in RL, unless they ask, then I will tell them the truth, unfortunately I have no choice but to be secretive in RL about it as I am more apt than most people to be scrutinized as I am an Elected Offical for my local government (and the youngest elected official in the county at that) and with how the media views furry (or the misconception of the fandom) I feel it would be unwise to risk it getting out. I probably will still fursuit, but only with fellow furrys and never saying my RL name and only going to areas outside of the people I represent.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish that I could tell more people, but I know they won't understand....


----------



## Monster. (Dec 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be a secret, really. It's not a SEXUALITY, it's a lifestyle, like being a skater or a jock. Instead of riding skateboards and throwing a football, furries just dress like giant cartoony animals and party as such. Whether you're gay or straight and coming out shouldn't be compared to telling people you are a furry. If you come out as both, then whatever, that's your choice and your own personal business, so it shouldn't matter what people think in general.


----------



## Goobladon (Dec 13, 2010)

Only secret because I know 90% of the people I hang with hate furries... even my best friend hates furries. SOooo, don't think i'm going to tell anyone anytime soon.. why would I want to tell them anyway?


----------



## Goshujinsama (Dec 13, 2010)

My friends have no fucking clue what furries are and i'm fine with that. they have enough trouble understanding that im not into women, no need to further confuse them.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 5, 2011)

they need an only you know button.  Ive never met anyone who has a clue about furries


----------



## Clutch (Jan 5, 2011)

I keep it to myself and if someone finds out i'll be like "so.."


----------



## Ashern (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm only secretive about it because i know all the people i associate with don't know what it is
so they'll go looking it up online
and all they'll see are DONGS DONGS DONGS


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

*NO*


----------



## Trance (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm caring less and less about whether people know or not.  I'm already pretty well known irl for being sort of eccentric, but I'm well-liked enough that I doubt throwing furry into the scheme would bother anyone who knows me.  People just ask me to draw furries for them, anyway.  I love how those who haven't heard of furs like the art much of the time, but people who _have_ heard bad things about it think it's weird and unnatural.  

Answering the thread, my closer friends and family know now, but I guess  everyone is going to find out eventually.  I do nothing to hide it.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't make it public because I'm not a fucking idiot.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolfheart1125 said:


> I wish that I could tell more people, but I know they won't understand....


Oh fucking hell. Drop the tortured soul reoutine and the fursicution. "They wouldn't understand" makes you sound like a whiny petulant emo.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolfheart1125 said:


> I wish that I could tell more people, but I know they won't understand....


 
The ellipsis made it 5 times more bitchy.



Slingblade_47 said:


> I don't make it public because I'm not a fucking idiot.


 
Now THIS is a man's post.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't told anyone, but I wouldn't really care if anyone found out .


----------



## Muat (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't tell anyone.

Because, in real life, I tend to make fun of furries and criticise certain fetishes.

Closet furry, I guess.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

I said most people know, only because if its brought up I won't deny it. Usually however its not brought up except for irl friends who are also furry


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got it! Look at it this way___________
___________________________________|
\/
If you arent comfortable telling your parents about it then dont tell anyone else. Do any yall agree ?????


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 11, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I've got it! Look at it this way___________
> ___________________________________|
> \/
> If you arent comfortable telling your parents about it then dont tell anyone else. Do any yall agree ?????


 
There are a lot of things I wouldn't tell my grandparents about ( grandparents because I was raised by them instead of my mom to clarify ) or my mom and stepdad but thats because they have different values and ideas then said friends, where my friends are comfortable with me having the ideas that I do my grandma most likely would not and make a huge dramatic deal about it.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't really care who knows. My family, friends, coworkers, and frankly anyone who drives behind my car close enough know. I'm furry and proud (which isn't that smart in retrospect). In fact, I have several bumper stickers that display my all around furriness to any and all!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm about as secretive about my furriness as Sir Elton John is about his sexuality


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

KazukiFerret said:


> I'm about as secretive about my furriness as Sir Elton John is about his sexuality


Bravo. That seems to be rather rare around here.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 11, 2011)

People found out by accident because I forgot to close furry browser tabs when we were watching gaming streams on my laptop.

Five minutes after we were all making fun of furries. You have been infiltrated, humans.

No, but really, it's not a big deal. They know I'm not going to come to their room in a fursuit in the middle of the night with a Bad Dragon strapon. So they think, anyway.

I guess I'm private about it but not so private that I go out of my way to hide it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm pretty open about it, i don't run down the street screaming I'M A FURRY LAWLZ!!!!1!! but i have my ways, and i'm cool with explaining it. all of my friends are either furs too, or very accepting


----------



## mtlrdnt (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm secretive about it because I don't necessarily perceive it as a lifestyle, thus I don't feel the need to go around prancing and shouting 'LOOK AT ME I'M A FURRY!' but there's also the dilemma that since I'm secretive about it, I can't find other furs where I live and it stresses me that I can't relate to anyone sometimes


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 13, 2011)

mtlrdnt said:


> I'm secretive about it because I don't necessarily perceive it as a lifestyle, thus I don't feel the need to go around prancing and shouting 'LOOK AT ME I'M A FURRY!' but there's also the dilemma that since I'm secretive about it, I can't find other furs where I live and it stresses me that I can't relate to anyone sometimes


 So true...


----------



## vloggah (Jan 14, 2011)

If they ask, I answer honestly. I also tell certain people whom I think would have a legitimate interest in the fandom... and then there are those who ask why I have a hat with ears. I just give them the short "anthro fandom" speech.

All in all, it's not something I shout from the hilltops, but it isn't something I keep secretive.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jan 20, 2011)

I am generally pretty open, though I don't go waving around the fact that I am a furry (unless I am at a nerd convention of sorts). However, if I am dating someone who does not already know that I am a furry, I gently introduce my interests as the weeks/months progress, just so there can be a closer connection between us before they are made aware.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't told anyone yet, don't see any reason to do so.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 20, 2011)

so far just my friends know, because they already know what furries are and I wouldn't have to explain it to them.  That, and I'm comfortable with telling them almost anything.  My family doesn't really know, nor do they have to.  If they ask then I'll answer honestly, provided they don't have any pre-conceived misconceptions.


----------



## Sax (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually don't talk about it, unless it comes up in conversations, which is like, never. Most people close to me, family, friends etc, do know I draw anthro stuff, some may know I also draw furry porn, but I never felt a need to say "HEY YOU! LEMME SHOW YOU MY DOG DICKS DRAWINGS!".


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> I usually don't talk about it, unless it comes up in conversations, which is like, never. Most people close to me, family, friends etc, do know I draw anthro stuff, some may know I also draw furry porn, but I never felt a need to say "HEY YOU! LEMME SHOW YOU MY DOG DICKS DRAWINGS!".


 
lol no, but it's a funny thing to imagine you doing ^_^


most people i know are educated on the furry fandom, and are from hardcore liberal hippy be-yourself kind of places, so they don't mind, hell i could get a tattoo of a penis on my forehead and they wouldn't care. so i'm pretty fair off


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't prance around advertising my furfaggotry. I also don't go out of my way to hide it. It's a good happy in-between. People should try it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't prance around advertising my furfaggotry. I also don't go out of my way to hide it. It's a good happy in-between. People should try it.


 

nobody should be LAWL IMMA FUREEEE LOOK AT MEH! but more modest about it, like don't care, but answer if asked


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 20, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> nobody should be LAWL IMMA FUREEEE LOOK AT MEH! but more modest about it, like don't care, but answer if asked


 
That's pretty much how it is for me. If someone asks for some odd reason, I'm going to answer honestly. Yes I am a furry. The thing is if you act all secretive about it, the way that comes across is often more damaging than being modestly open about it. Secretive behavior = people assuming the worst.

I fucking hate the ones that prance around acting like it's a badge to wear though. You are a furry...how is this too different than being a gamer? Do gamers flaunt gaming pride like they have something to prove? Not any that I've seen and I've seen and met a lot.

Furry pride = Cancer killing furry.
Furry closet = Cancer killing furry.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's pretty much how it is for me. If someone asks for some odd reason, I'm going to answer honestly. Yes I am a furry. The thing is if you act all secretive about it, the way that comes across is often more damaging than being modestly open about it. Secretive behavior = people assuming the worst.
> 
> I fucking hate the ones that prance around acting like it's a badge to wear though. You are a furry...how is this too different than being a gamer? *Do gamers flaunt gaming pride like they have something to prove?* Not any that I've seen and I've seen and met a lot.
> 
> ...



Based on some of the stupid shirts I've seen people sell, or had clueless relatives buy for me when I was a kid, there are gamers who feel the need to tell everyone how they are a SUPAR 1337 GAMER PRO.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm about as secretive about it as I am about what TV shows I watch and what games I play.
If the subject arises, it arises.  If it doesn't, I make no effort to drive the discussion that way.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Based on some of the stupid shirts I've seen people sell, or had clueless relatives buy for me when I was a kid, there are gamers who feel the need to tell everyone how they are a SUPAR 1337 GAMER PRO.


 
I'm talking more about behavior in which you have to have a whole "Coming out" and flaunt it in every single person's face 24-7 like it's the entity of their whole identity. Wearing a gaming shirt is a bit like wearing an ear hat. It isn't exactly a pride thing unless you start coupling it with other stuff to create the whole of the behavior. I've met many furs and many gamers, no gamer I've met so far is quite like a furfag with a furry pride complex.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm talking more about behavior in which you have to have a whole "Coming out" and flaunt it in every single person's face 24-7 like it's the entity of their whole identity. Wearing a gaming shirt is a bit like wearing an ear hat. It isn't exactly a pride thing unless you start coupling it with other stuff to create the whole of the behavior. I've met many furs and many gamers, no gamer I've met so far is quite like a furfag with a furry pride complex.


 I'm not talking about normal game shirts. I've got plenty of videogame shirts that are (mostly :V ) tasteful. I'm talking about all these stupid shirts I've seen for sale that say stuff like "PRO GAMERZ" or have some stupid slogan on them that are pretty much shoving the fact that they are a gamer in your face and attempting to be edgy. They're clearly marketed to stupid xbox live 12 year olds who think they're super cool because of their CoD k/d ratio. So while clearly not all gamers are like that there has to be some out there that flaunt it and shove how SUPER PRO they are in your face because people keep making those stupid shirts.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Based on some of the stupid shirts I've seen people sell, or had clueless relatives buy for me when I was a kid, there are gamers who feel the need to tell everyone how they are a SUPAR 1337 GAMER PRO.


 
i got the "crazy like a fox" shirt, but 1. because it doesn't scream AMMA FUREEE! and 2. it looks neat


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i got the "crazy like a fox" shirt, but 1. because it doesn't scream AMMA FUREEE! and 2. it looks neat


 Yes but we already discussed this in the other thread. :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but we already discussed this in the other thread. :V


 

yes, but you brought up t-shirts, so the topic became relevant to the conversation


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont openly flaunt it around my family, because they arent very understanding of things like that, but I dont care who else knows.
Oh and work can't know xD
But other than that, I dont try to hide it. My boyfriend is VERY secretive about it on the other hand. If I even reference him liking wolves (and I mean the real kind, not anthro ones) he'll freak out and get mad that I'm letting everyone in on his secret.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't keep it too secret since half my non-furry friends know about it and are accepting, or I told them and they forgot about it completely that I am one, the only time I will keep it a secret is if I'm not so sure they would accept it and shun me for it, for example my family would most likely shun me, not that it really matters since this is happening already for other reasons with the family, apparently I'm not fitting into their little expectations they would like to see.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't tell anyone about me liking, or having a fursona that is known as a furry.

My brothers knows, my mom doesn't fully know, but she has seen my art work.


----------



## BrownFoxFirecaster (Jan 20, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Why must humans be so misunderstanding?



In a philosophical sense, isn't it a lack of self understanding that prompts humans to become furries(per example) in the first place?

Pay no attention to that, I'm just being comical .

For some reason, as soon as I went to my first con I hunted for chances to let all my friends know about it. Probably not the best course of action, but whatever my friends are cool.

My Parents still don't know. I never pressed the issue with them, nor plan to. They think they cleared that out of my imagination as a kid, why disappoint them now.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 20, 2011)

No one knows except the people on this forum, and sadly, if it came up I would lie..


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 20, 2011)

Nokly said:


> No one knows except the people on this forum, and sadly, if it came up I would lie..


 Hey know one ever said you had to be an openly furry. you tell people when your'e comfortable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hey *no *one ever said you had to be an openly furry. you tell people when you're comfortable.



Fixed.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 21, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hey know one ever said you had to be an openly furry. you tell people when your'e comfortable.



It's not that I'm ashamed of it, it's just that I have to work up to it, try to get some REAL information into their heads.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 21, 2011)

_Only other furries know
44.60%_


Probably because the fandom is disgusting and embarrassing.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> _Only other furries know
> 44.60%_
> 
> 
> Probably because the fandom is disgusting and embarrassing.



not the fandom, the people in it


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> not the fandom, the *loud, obnoxious* people in it


 
Why pick on the "normal" ones? It's not like most of us run around trying to hump everything in sight.

Remember, the loudest ones are always the ones that get attention. (Or onto CSI...)


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 21, 2011)

Posts one and three of this thread describe my feelings quite accurately.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Why pick on the "normal" ones? It's not like most of us run around trying to hump everything in sight.
> 
> Remember, the loudest ones are always the ones that get attention. (Or onto CSI...)




oh no, i wasn't saying eveybody, i'm saying the people who are OMG FUREEZ and do all the stupid shit, is the reason why people don't want others to know they're a furry cuz then they'd think they fuck in dog suits and other weird stuff


----------



## Nokly (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> oh no, i wasn't saying eveybody, i'm saying the people who are OMG FUREEZ and do all the stupid shit, is the reason why people don't want others to know they're a furry cuz then they'd think they fuck in dog suits and other weird stuff


 
Yes this is exactly why I don't want to tell people, because of all the stupid rumors.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Nokly said:


> Yes this is exactly why I don't want to tell people, because of all the stupid rumors.



and you aren't in the wrong for doing so. with people how they are, and how judgemental some can be regardless of antidefamination, it's just better to enjoy what you do and not care about letting others know.

BUT, if they find out, do your damndest to explain it to them so they don't think we're a bunch of weeaboo, suit-fucking, animal-fucking, child molesting wierdos


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a reason I'm not fond of telling people about it, all the rumors about the fandom. If I had to explain, I would tell them that not all furries are obsessed with that crap, though I'm not quite sure as to how I would formulate it to them.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 21, 2011)

One person that isn't in the fandom knows I'm a fur. But I never really try to hide it, or go out of my way to show I'm in the fandom.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 21, 2011)

I just joined and only told two people. 1. My husband who just looked at me weird and sad I am weird. 2. My mom who just avoids talking about it if I say any thing. I found both reactions sort of funny.


----------



## williambrownpaws (Jan 22, 2011)

I go to school in the honey hole of Internet trolls... at least 1 in every 4 students at my school troll, so I have only told 1 person.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

I've realized I'd rather not tell my friends I went to a convention that featured people walking around in animal/mascot costumes and features porn as a prominant vehicle of art.


----------



## Moddex (Jan 22, 2011)

I keep to myself about it, thanks to the horrible reputation they have for being mentally disturbed animal/cartoon character fuckers the world portrays them as. Plus, I'd feel like some sort of twit running around calling myself a furry in every social situation that calls personal interests into question. It's one thing to like it, another animal if you're zealously prideful. Just my stance on it though.

Only people who are admittedly anthro artists or of some relation to furries know I count myself amongst them. My mother thinks the lot are silly, stupid. Like Barbie doll or Care Bear fanatics. Apparently, it's got a bad social standing really. Then again, I live in a state full of people who have a strong liking for dogmatic, judgmental points of view.

I'd sooner just lead a double life. :\


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 22, 2011)

Moddex said:


> I keep to myself about it, thanks to the horrible reputation they have for being mentally disturbed animal/cartoon character fuckers the world portrays them as.


 
As unfortunate as that is, the stereotype isn't going to go away if all the 'normal' furries hide.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

I try to keep my bros away from the horror that i've suffered. For all i know, they could have been infected as well.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

ZackDag said:


> I try to keep my bros away from the horror that i've suffered. For all i know, they could have been infected as well.



that's an extremely weird way of putting it brah


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

I think furry fandom as drugs, to those too young to know might look at them as candy, it's when they actually take one, shit happens.

Sadly, i took some of them.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

ZackDag said:


> I think furry fandom as drugs, to those too young to know might look at them as candy, it's when they actually take one, shit happens.
> 
> Sadly, i took some of them.



you make it sound bad, like you don't enjoy being a furry or something


first off, some 'drugs' are neat, secondly, you would be a hypocrite if you are taking drugs but hating it too


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm uber paranoid about telling other people I'm a furry.  My experience with people has taught me that when they want to know something, they google it, which is a decidedly bad idea for the word "furry".


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 23, 2011)

Not like it's a really big deal. So no, I don't tell people generally, but I'm not secretive about it.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 23, 2011)

Might as well do an update now that I'm at a new school.

I haven't told anyone but it's not like I'm particularly trying to hide it.  If they found it out then whatever.


----------



## WingDog (Jan 23, 2011)

I have only been questioned about it once, at the time I denied it, due to the fact that I was afraid what they would think about me. Really I regret that and wish I had just said "yes."

But yeah, I don't try to hide it, why should I? But also I am not going to run around and flaunt it, I don't do that with my other hobbies, besides the fact I have some bumper stickers on my car of things I am into. (Red Wings sticker, Assassin's creed sticker, Anti-Obama sticker.) Guess I could put a sticker on my car that says "Furry Fan"


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't hide it, but I don't go prancing up to every Joe Schmoe to declare I'm a furry. It's a huge part of my life, so I'm not going to keep it a secret. My parents know, all my friends know. Hell, quite a few of my IRL friends are involved in the fandom in some way as well. I just try not to be weird about it; if you're not weird about it, people won't freak out.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

Considering the incredibly negative opinions many people have about furries, it's just not worth telling anyone about it.

It's a great way to never be taken seriously again.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 25, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Why pick on the "normal" ones? It's not like most of us run around trying to hump everything in sight.
> 
> Remember, the loudest ones are always the ones that get attention. (Or onto CSI...)



Actually, the rather popular guy that CSI wanted to do the show on actually gave them a polite "fuck you" after they showed him what they were planning to do. Some of the other lesser known furs still stayed, and the CSI team made up for it by improvising some suits and using their staff.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Actually, the rather popular guy that CSI wanted to do the show on actually gave them a polite "fuck you" after they showed him what they were planning to do. Some of the other lesser known furs still stayed, and the CSI team made up for it by improvising some suits and using their staff.



and thus, the big-wig people do things their way without giving two flying fucks


----------



## Kilter (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I'm definitely secretive about the furry fandom. Only my boyfriend and the fur-goup I'm with know about it.

Probably stems from the fact that anything deemed abnormal, weird or has negative connotations (such as that CSI show, the chewfox incident, etc) is pretty much looked at with less than favorable attitudes.

I mean, how can you really describe it to someone? And what's to say they'll even understand it's just a hobby? I'm pretty sure it brands you for life as 'that person who's *really* into animals' category. No thanks.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 27, 2011)

I bet if a person was asked have you ever wanted to be an anthropmorphic animal and they didnt know about furries then they probably wouldnt give a flying yiff. But if tey do know what a furry is and they arent furries themselves their gonna insult you.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 28, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I bet if a person was asked have you ever wanted to be an anthropmorphic animal, and they didnt know about furries, then they probably wouldnt give a flying yiff. But if they do know what a furry is and they aren't furries themselves they're gonna insult you.



/obligatory

Back to business..


Allamo Fox said:


> wouldnt give a flying yiff.


 
That's a new one...


----------



## Gia (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a fairly new interest for me, I got into it through a friend that's really into it and so far I like it  I don't feel the need to tell the world...yet XD I've been cosplaying for a long while, so I just see both as an awesome expression-art-project-intersting-hobby. Why not? Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## TigerBeacon (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, this thing. I used to love drawing anthros and shit when I was young.

When I started to become more acquainted with the art community, however, I found out that they are a most unpopular fandom for reasons I couldn't fathom until I found out that apparently a majority of them enjoy illustrating anthropomorphic characters to the sexual extreme. I really didn't get this unhealthy obsession people have with their genitals, but it more or less became attributed as another disgusting fetish to anyone that so much as shows interest in the theme. What that meant for me as an artist was a turn-off and an embarrassment to the things I used to enjoy doing. 

Nowadays I've grown much more thick-skinned over the fact. I haven't drawn original anthros for eons (been mostly concentrating on Pokemon because they're interesting to redesign), but I'm no longer embarrassed to show them off in my galleries, or make mention that I do enjoy drawing them. Its not a lifestyle, its not a sexual preference; its a subject of interest in being able to create something of animal and human attributes, and that's about as far as my interest goes.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Does lying about being a furry and insulting furries to hide the fact you are a furry pointless. Not that i do that or anything...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 10, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Does lying about being a furry and insulting furries to hide the fact you are a furry pointless. Not that i do that or anything...


 
you don't HAVE to make fun of furries to hide it, just don't talk about it. and does it really matter? it's not like you are going out saying "i masturbate in a fursuit" or something

...unless you do, then stay quiet


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2011)

keeping my furriness indoors, not even my bro knows im furry


----------



## Grendel (Feb 10, 2011)

My furriness is a matter of national security, confidential to the highest degree and a secret known only to the most cunning and devious masters of espionage.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Feb 10, 2011)

Grendel said:


> My furriness is a matter of national security, confidential to the highest degree and a secret known only to the most cunning and devious masters of espionage.


 So you don't want 007 to kick your furfag a$$ then


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> So you don't want 007 to kick your furfag a$$ then


 
Dude. You can say 'ass' on the forum.


----------



## FennecFur (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not secretive about it, but I don't say it if people don't ask. I will only bring it up if they ask about it. I don't try and hide it though, a lot of my family and friends know.


----------



## Lyeris (Feb 11, 2011)

I tell everyone, even random strangers I find on the street who seem to be in need of that information.  I own seven shirts that say, "Yiffy Spiffy" on them in six different colors, and one in tie dye for Saturday.  Plus, I only walk around in a fursuit and carry around a blowup doll of Felix the Cat to cuddle up to. Then I tell people to screw off if they don't like it because that's the true me, deep down in my tortured soul.

Or maybe I don't tell anyone because it's none of their business and they don't need to know my preferences/hobbies, nor do I have a burning desire to tell anyone about it.


----------



## Mittens (Feb 11, 2011)

FennecFur said:


> *I'm not secretive about it, but I don't say it if people don't ask.* I will only bring it up if they ask about it. I don't try and hide it though, a lot of my family and friends know.


 
Agreed.
I'm sitting browsing these forums with my mum like right next to me. :u


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Feb 11, 2011)

(This topic is still going o.o')

My friends are weird, being mostly furries, or just don't give a damn and are my friend anyway, or don't know. Honestly half the time I don't really consider myself furry so I guess I don't count? 

Meh, my friends are all nerds of some sort so I don't bitch about their drugs or toll-ness or weird music or obsession with anime and they don't bitch about my furry-ness, spirituality, or other interests. Unless its funny....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> Dude. You can say 'ass' on the forum.


 
exactly

ass
cunt
bitch
cock
shit
fuck
bastard

I'll probably get an infraction for shitposting... not swearing. :3


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 11, 2011)

mhh, I tell people on Other forums, but I can't tell Parents/Family, because they don't know what a Furry is.

I asked if they knew once, a very awkward 5 minutes.


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Feb 11, 2011)

meh my friends and family know and a few others who are just people i know like furries at my school but thats it
i dont hide it at all but like the othersenseable people know there are some people *cough* assholes *cough* who i could never tell that, or even my sexuality (bi)


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Told only one IRL person, that being my wife. The divorce papers were filed yesterday.  (J/K)


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Friends know, family doesnt
same with my bisexuality, only friends know, no family allowed


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have told no one not because I'm ashamed of it, but because people like to look at it wierd and it's far less hassle if I don't bother with it.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


 

Same.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm graced with friends who I recently found out are also furries, much to my surprise. With everyone else its more of a "I'll tell if I'm asked" sort of situation


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

Those that want to know, and show respect, will know... which is no one irl.


----------



## PvtPuma (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't really shout it out to people, but I do tell the ones I think should know, like my boyfriend.  Most people guess sooner or later after they see what I doodle up on my notes in class, though.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 15, 2011)

I've never felt any great desire to run around telling people "ZOMG I R ZE FURREH".  Most people just don't care/even know anything beyond that it's something that exists.  If someone were to ask I might tell them depending on who they are, but otherwise no, I don't particularly like running around spewing personal information to people I don't really know, or people who don't need to know.


----------



## jla (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone who looks at my Facebook info page knows, which I think is nobody because I haven't heard a word about it.


----------



## arecaidian_fox (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, speaking as a "new" furry, a few buddies of mine (who I've lost touch with -_-) have asked previously asked me, specifically, if I was a furry. I gave 'em a yes. Turned out that one or two of them were furries themselves...To actually stop being a rambling ass and answer the question, if asked directly, I'll tell.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess I have little update for my vote, just last weekend a few more people found out, I know this because I heard one of them whispering under his voice about it. Meh, nothing to interesting. :/


----------



## chompskey (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep. It's a thing i don't exactly intend to tell people, too many generalizations.


----------



## SutaTheWolf (Feb 16, 2011)

I tell everyone who asks "Yes I'm a furry and I'm proud."


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm totally not embarassed to admit I'm a fur.  I wear a tail just about everywhere I go, aside from work, but even there, if someone asks, I will openly admit it.   I see no shame in what I am!


----------



## Pierke95 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am very secretive about being a furry. Only if people ask: Are you a furry? Only in that case i will answer. Its probably because i am afraid people will laugh with me.
In fact i never actually told anyone.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've only recently joined, but honestly I'm only ever going to tell very few people. Heck the only ones that know right now are furries themselves. Meh, I'd rather avoid drama...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I have already posted in this thread before, but I don't care. No, nobody knows I'm a furry except other furries or a few e-pals. Pretty much everyone that matters to me personally doesn't know what a furry is to begin with, so there's no point in talking about it in the first place. Of course, I'm not at all embarrassed to say I'm a furry (it's a hobby, damnit) because I'm just Gibby, no more no less.

Also, @ everyone saying that they're proud to be a furry, there's no need to be. :| It's not a sexuality, a race or a religious upbringing. This is one of the reasons people don't like furries.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried telling some of my close friends at school, but now they think I'm a zoophile.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 19, 2011)

You could tell them that comparing furries to zoophiles is like comparing people who like bondage.... to actual rapists.

I don't know if that will help.

I'm sorry to hear it didn't go well. The problem with telling other people you're a furry is that there's no way to gauge how they'll respond. If you're in a room with fairly progressive people, you can feel totally safe letting them know you're gay. And if you're in a room with hardcore evangelical christians, you know when to keep your mouth shut about that. It's easy to judge audiences for things like that. (I'm speaking with a fair amount of experience in that regard).

For furries...

Even the most open-minded, socially permissive people in the world can have negative reactions to furries.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Even the most open-minded, socially permissive people in the world can have negative reactions to furries.


 
Thanks CSI.


----------



## Trance (Feb 19, 2011)

I've stopped caring.  I was here on my phone the other day in class and one of my friends who knows I'm a furry is like: 
- Friend: "Hey Rob, what'cha lookin' at?  >:3"
- Me: "_Furry shit._"
- Both of us: "LOL"

I'm pretty sure everyone within a ten foot radius heard.  It's a good thing I'm well-liked.   >_>


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 20, 2011)

Spatel said:


> You could tell them that comparing furries to zoophiles is like comparing people who like bondage.... to actual rapists.
> 
> I don't know if that will help.


I don't think that's the best example, as both rape-play and rape share a common root. One being "The step above" the other.

A more clear explanation would be to tell your friends that the furry fetish (if you've told them about yourself having that at all. Total assumption; ignore this if you're not and/or you haven't told them about it) stems from exoticism, whereas Zoophilia stems from dominance. The difference in roots should help them rationalize the two as separate fetishes.



Californian_Calico said:


> Thanks CSI.


This has always annoyed me. Not the episode so much as the fact that people -believe- it.

We're talking about a show that doesn't even get the CSI process right. Why are people so bent on believing them when they talk about some obscure minority group?

Fuck, let's take this a step further. Why do people believe what they see on TV in the first place? Not even the news is trustworthy.

THIS. IS. RELEVANT!!!!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very few told.. trust issues.


----------



## Rose (Feb 21, 2011)

Nobody cares to ask, and I don't care to tell


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

When people ask, I tell them. Some of them are fairly interested in the whole hobby of being a furry.
But I don't go around yelling "Oh hey look, I'm a furry, want to be my new bff"


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm secretive about it because I know so many people outside of this absolutely hate everything to do with it. I let some of my close friends know I liked drawing them once and one of them decided to tell everyone they knew, and i ended up losing friends because of it. I never really told her to keep it secret, but i kinda resent her for it. Karma got her though because those same people hate her now too for something different. 

If someone calls me a furry in public, I'll deny it. I don't care if my family knows i like to draw animals though, they don't know what it is.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

My brother and sister know. All of my friends are furries, though I didn't mean it to be that way. It was kind of coincidental lol.
If anyone wants to know, they'll just ask and I'll tell them. Isn't that big of a deal, screw what people think. 
Plus, we as a fandom should speak up more are represent ourselves positively so that others wont get the wrong idea y'know..? (And that doesn't include flaunting your furrydom xD haha)


----------



## Harlan (Feb 21, 2011)

My philosophy: It doesn't matter, it's nothing more than an interest. Yeah, I draw walking talking animals. Who says that's weird? *points at Disney*


----------



## ErictheSquirrel (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I'm not exactly secretive about it but I prefer to tell the ones I love and trust the most like my family and friends. 

So far, I have my parents, two of my most trusted friends who know I'm a furry and thats all I told. I don't wanna keep telling everyone around me I'm a furry but I only tell it to the ones I trust the most


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 22, 2011)

Nobody outside this website knows. It's not important, and besides, hiding secrets makes me feel all giddy inside.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 22, 2011)

I cannot speak for everyone on here but as for myself I am not ashamed of revealing to people that I am a furry if I am asked for the reason that it is not a lifestyle for me its just a hobby that I have been doing for the longest time. And if they take it in the wrong way they can go fuck themselves and keep it moving.


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 22, 2011)

So far at this point, some of my best friends who were my friends _before_ I became a furry were against it, and it became slowly more apparent as I continued on. I do plan to reveal it to my friends at some point, and this will help me determine who actually doesn't give a fuck and who is just not willing to accept I have different interests.


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

I really don't see the need to announce it. If i was asked (which is unlikely to happen) then i would say yeah i'm a fur, but apart from that i don't see any reason why i should tell people.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Feb 26, 2011)

Have any a yall noticed the new thread about how if everybody your house knows your a furry, they clearly didnt see this one


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 26, 2011)

Psytrin said:


> So far at this point, some of my best friends who were my friends _before_ I became a furry were against it, and it became slowly more apparent as I continued on. I do plan to reveal it to my friends at some point, and this will help me determine who actually doesn't give a fuck and who is just not willing to accept I have different interests.


 
interesting viewpoint, 

would a true friend acknowledge your hobby or just a liberal friend?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Going by strict political archetypes, the conservative friend would only be against it if it was detrimental to society

unless I'm getting my wings wrong

regardless though, political standing shouldn't be a factor in whether you approve of your friends activities or not. A liberal or Conservative friend of yours should both equally respond semi-positively to any hobby you broach with them. A -true- friend might worry less about diplomacy, due to it not being as big a factor, but I would still think a reasonable response to be mild approval


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Have any a yall noticed the new thread about how if everybody your house knows your a furry, they clearly didnt see this one


 
That other one was about the people of your house *ONLY*(live with). Some people have things they share with their family and other people they live with but keep it secretive from people outside. For example, my brother(who I live with) knows things about me that my friends(who I don't live with) don't know.

This thread is more about how you feel about being a furry in general and not just the people you are close too even though the poll covers both sides of the story.

*EDIT:* LOL I just notice that your the one who created this thread.


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> regardless though, *political standing* shouldn't be a factor in whether you approve of your friends activities or not. A liberal or Conservative friend of yours should both equally respond semi-positively to any hobby you broach with them. A -true- friend might worry less about diplomacy, due to it not being as big a factor, but I would still think a reasonable response to be mild approval


 
ah I think you misunderstood, being liberal isn't only a description of political standing, it also means someone who is less likely to abide by rules set by society. ("someone who is broad minded")


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

00vapour said:


> ah I think you misunderstood, being liberal isn't only a description of political standing, it also means someone who is less likely to abide by rules set by society. ("someone who is broad minded")


 
America strikes me as a very political country. It seems that most people have to stand somewhere politically, like being neutral doesn't exist.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

00vapour said:


> ah I think you misunderstood, being liberal isn't only a description of political standing, it also means someone who is less likely to abide by rules set by society. ("someone who is broad minded")



So I did get it right then. Liberal being more "Individual freedoms" and conservative being more "Societal values"

I just called it political standing because I was tired and had no idea what else to call it. It fits anywayssss




Randy-Darkshade said:


> America strikes me as a very political country. It seems that most people have to stand somewhere politically, like being neutral doesn't exist.



He's Canadian. We have neutral parties here! :3


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not secretive about it, my mom loves my fur art and she even got me a white tiger plush hat as well as a husky one x3 I honestly think she just sees it as "well my two oldest kids are bi and gay and she doesnt shock me at all." xD


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 1, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> *EDIT:* LOL I just notice that your the one who created this thread.


 That just made my day, and thank you for telling me what I am trying to say, just kidding it's cool.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 1, 2011)

Only other furries know. I'm not telling anyone else about it because I'm afraid they'd not understand and shun me.

More than likely if I told my parents they'd probably not understand and think it's inappropriate and/or try to get me help. And my step-brother would more than likely flip (in a bad way).

So yeah. Not telling anyone about it because this world is just not mature enough sometimes to handle certain things unfortunately. :\


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 3, 2011)

Most people know, friends, parents (sortof) but my bros and sister don't.  Mainly my high school friends.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes IRL - my parents don't understand what a Furry is, and neither do my friends. :/


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 3, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> America strikes me as a very political country. It seems that most people have to stand somewhere politically, like being neutral doesn't exist.



We're a society that can't keep its nose out of our neighbor's business; just look at Iraq. I personally think its because most of my countrymen are retarded, but that's beside the point.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Mar 5, 2011)

Nobody knows except for the few furries that I talk to from the internet.
This is probably due to the fact that I have a close friend that is a 4chan user and she has strong opinions on EVERYTHING, I know this because one time the topic of furonas came up somehow and she went off her rocket o_o.
So yeah, I don't see the need to release this info to people unless they ask.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 6, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> Nobody knows except for the few furries that I talk to from the internet.
> This is probably due to the fact that I have a close friend that is a 4chan user and she has strong opinions on EVERYTHING, I know this because one time the topic of furonas came up somehow and she went off her rocket o_o.
> So yeah, I don't see the need to release this info to people unless they ask.


 right on, agreed totally 100% um and other stuff of approving for you


----------



## Sparkles the Wolf (Mar 6, 2011)

pretty much u are secretive about it, cause no one will think your normal, they dont understand, or are willing to accept


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> Nobody knows except for the few furries that I talk to from the internet.
> This is probably due to the fact that I have a close friend that is a 4chan user and she has strong opinions on EVERYTHING, I know this because one time the topic of furonas came up somehow and she went off her rocket o_o.
> So yeah, I don't see the need to release this info to people unless they ask.


 
Yeah my step-brother is the same as your close friend lol.


----------



## Rynkusu (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm honestly really secretive about me being Furry because of extremely complicated reasoning, and also because I know it won't be accepted by everyone.
I wish I could be more open about it and not worry about what people think of me.​


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 12, 2011)

whoa just realized how there was a brief moment of political opinion being placed in this, and that is not what this was made for, that means someone is doing something different and aw hell I am tired but please keep politics out of this.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

I normally tell people if they ask me about, i mean its just a hobby to me nothing huge. I'm definitely not afraid to tell any one. Its not like its some sort of huge secret or im trying to hide any thing. Why would any one have that problem really unless they take it that seriously. 

Unfortunately i know people like that...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't typically bring it up nor do I hide it, if you find out, you find out


----------



## Trance (Mar 12, 2011)

Sparkles the Wolf said:


> pretty much u are secretive about it, cause no one will think your normal, they dont understand, or are willing to accept


Never use "u" instead of "you" again here.
It's you*'re*, not your.
There's an apostrophe in don't.
Stop using cause instead of because.  It's stupid.
Capitalize beginnings of sentences.
FUuuUuUUUuuuu...


Rynkusu said:


> I'm honestly really secretive about me being Furry because of extremely complicated reasoning, and also because I know it won't be accepted by everyone.
> I wish I could be more open about it and not worry about what people think of me.​


Why did titty christ fuck would you center a post?  

I'm pretty sure newfags come here for the sole purpose of pissing everyone else off.


----------



## rain-hatchett (Mar 13, 2011)

I usually don't tell people about it. Ten years ago I wouldn't mind admitting it, but nowadays I've lost new friends who seemed pretty cool but then turned to loathe me just because I'm a furry and they assumed the worst case scenario without listening to or learning anything about me. The other half of the local population around here doesn't know or understand what furry is; so I've often kept things as vague as possible when showing people my art.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2011)

rain-hatchett said:


> I usually don't tell people about it. Ten years ago I wouldn't mind admitting it, but nowadays I've lost new friends who seemed pretty cool but then turned to loathe me just because I'm a furry and they assumed the worst case scenario without listening to or learning anything about me. The other half of the local population around here doesn't know or understand what furry is; so I've often kept things as vague as possible when showing people my art.



If friends abandon you because you're a furry then they probably aren't really a true friend. A true friend would accept you no matter what you are "in to". But sometimes it is good to be totally secretive about things like this to avoid losing respect from people. Like I said before on this thread, some things are better off left unsaid.


----------



## LafTur (Mar 13, 2011)

I do find it practical to probe people for their feelings for or against the fandom by bringing up the subject in a non-partisan mannner.  "So how about those furries?"
Gauging reactions and acting accordingly seems to be the best, as I would like to tell as many of my friends as possible, but I know that some of them would have a negative reaction.

Then again, telling a random person here and there, and getting _that_ kind of reaction into focus (be it negative or positive) is entertaining and also informative.


----------



## Ralley (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't feel there's a need to tell people unless they are into it themselves.  However, I've had to explain it to my siblings and my cousin.  They don't seem to care.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright!
Two weeks left before this thread will be one year old. Thanks to all y'all that posted and kept it clean. Who knows maybe this will get stickied someday for it's greatness.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 26, 2011)

I am still not secretive about it. >:3
Nobody really asks though. :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't know if I already said this, but I'm only secretive about it in my household. On the internet, I have it listed in my interests on forums I go to and even my FaceBook, have links to my FAF and FP profiles on one of the forums I go to, and stuff like that. I don't care if anyone else knows about it I just don't want my family to know.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 26, 2011)

People know I'm already weird as hell, but even I keep it a secrete, I like having my 6 friends.


----------



## WingDog (Mar 29, 2011)

It might just be me, but....Isn't being furry just a hobby? So why keep it a secret? Do you people hide your other hobbies?

I have noticed quite a few people who post here and on the other thread "For the sake of our sanity..." that seem to be total hypocrites when it comes to discussing the fandom with other people.

Personally I don't keep it a secret, But I also don't run around yelling "Yiff me!" 
Have I told anyone? only 1 person because they asked. But unless someone asks me, I don't mention it. Does not mean I am being secretive, just that I choose to keep the current conversation on track. If furries came up in the convo, yeah I would join in.


----------



## Larry (Mar 29, 2011)

I just told two of my friends yesterday that I was a furry. I only told those two because they knew what furries were, and understood perfectly what they are (being interested in anthromorphic animals, instead of people who dress in fursuits and have sex all the time with other fursuiters.) One of my friends was like "Oh, cool", but the other reacted differently. She would've reacted less if I told her that I was gay.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a FurFag should be a poll option.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 29, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I just told two of my friends yesterday that I was a furry. I only told those two because they knew what furries were, and understood perfectly what they are (being interested in anthromorphic animals, instead of people who dress in fursuits and have sex all the time with other fursuiters.) One of my friends was like "Oh, cool", but the other reacted differently. She would've reacted less if I told her that I was gay.


 
Yeah I found out my best friend from high school was a furry when I private messaged him over YouTube earlier this month since I've always suspected it. After he replied "y yes i am", I told him I was too.

Also told my other best friend from high school about it over FaceBook private message, but she had no idea what a furry was.

Also,



> Personally I don't keep it a secret, But I also don't run around yelling "Yiff me!"
> Have I told anyone? only 1 person because they asked. But unless someone asks me, I don't mention it. Does not mean I am being secretive, just that I choose to keep the current conversation on track. If furries came up in the convo, yeah I would join in.



This is me, too.


----------



## Larry (Mar 29, 2011)

A Person said:


> Yeah I found out my best friend from high school was a furry when I private messaged him over YouTube earlier this month since I've always suspected it.


 
What made you suspected that he was a furry, pray tell?


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 29, 2011)

As of the moment, only a few best friends know. Once I've started my suit, I plan on wearing the paws and tail to school, though.  Yay, furry pride!


----------



## Archias (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive never hidden, nor have I really advertised it. Pretty much everyone knows, even non furs. Never really been much of an issue, I was pretty freaky growing up for a long time so no one thinks much of it these days. If for some reason someone asks, I fill em in, otherwise I dont fret about it. Aside from a girlfriend a couple years back, Ive never really had any kind of negative reaction. Helps if your just comfortable with who you are, and dont take FURRY to SRSLY. However that is not an excuse to act like a 'tard either fyi. So yeah, to summarize, hobby and all that.


----------



## Hashire (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband knows I'm into the whole fandom...and it doesnt bother him much. He likes my artwork, he likes my character...and he thinks the characters I use to reprisent him and our group of friends in my artwork is cute. He finds the fact that i can associate people to certain animals is very creative and worth praise. He was even totally ok with my wanting to attend cons to try to sell art.
His only conditions are "please dont draw porn...and dont wear a fursuit" of which I do neither and dont intend to anyways. so there we go.  lol


----------



## LafTur (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> As of the moment, only a few best friends know. Once I've started my suit, I plan on wearing the paws and tail to school, though.  Yay, furry pride!


 
Great idea, there's no way this could fail, or cost you any respect points.


----------



## Pbjam (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not opened about (well maybe except to my friends some of which are also furries)

Plus no one asks me about it lol.

If asked, yea I'll admit to it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 31, 2011)

Archias said:


> Ive never hidden, nor have I really advertised it. Pretty much everyone knows, even non furs. Never really been much of an issue, I was pretty freaky growing up for a long time so no one thinks much of it these days. If for some reason someone asks, I fill em in, otherwise I dont fret about it. Aside from a girlfriend a couple years back, Ive never really had any kind of negative reaction. Helps if your just comfortable with who you are, and dont take FURRY to SRSLY. However that is not an excuse to act like a 'tard either fyi. So yeah, to summarize, hobby and all that.


 
I hide some things. I hide the porn, if I am viewing furry art and I have something pornographic up on screen when a visitor arrives, I'll hide it, if it is clean, it stays up. I hide the porn because a: I don't really want people seeing that and B: I don't think people WANT to see that anyway.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i don't tell anyone that i like furry.. only few people know... very few...  Usually i say that i like Characters with animal appearance. There are some close friends that i used to have that i have told them but either i have stop talking to them because in the end they were idiots or because they didn't talk to me or call me so i ignored them .




Randy-Darkshade said:


> I hide some things. I hide the porn, if I am viewing furry art and I have something pornographic up on screen when a visitor arrives, I'll hide it, if it is clean, it stays up. I hide the porn because a: I don't really want people seeing that and B: I don't think people WANT to see that anyway.



 I never talk about porn with other  people and when they asking me what i am i don't tell them i just say don't know  i know i am  really close person but can't help it. The only think my friends know is  that i like  characters who look like animals. Thats it nothing else.


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

Only some of my friends know. My family has no clue what furry even is.
I didn't even tell about this to my friends, they sorta found it out themselves.


----------



## RainWolven (Apr 1, 2011)

If someone asks I tell them, not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2011)

RainWolven said:


> If someone asks I tell them, not that big of a deal to me.


 
Damn I was quoted from that long ago..


Anyways.

I kind of am, only because my mom used to be in the fandom.. and well, the whole I FOUND GOD TRALALA~ kind of made me want to keep it secret 'round her.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I kind of am, only because my mom used to be in the fandom.. and well, the whole I FOUND GOD TRALALA~ kind of made me want to keep it secret 'round her.



YOUR MOM!?! But wait, just because you're a Christian, doesn't mean that you should stop being a furry. It's not like it's a Commandment or something. :/


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

larry669 said:


> YOUR MOM!?! But wait, just because you're a Christian, doesn't mean that you should stop being a furry. It's not like it's a Commandment or something. :/


Agreed.
Its not like being an agnostic leaning atheistic councelor at a church camp, not that I would no about doing that. Back to your point it is true sure god created man in his image but is it real that disrespectful if you keep alot of your human characteristics? And Jesus said at the last supper how the bread of heaven was his body broken for people and wine was his blood... does that justify vore then? What am I saying now, vore disgusts me, I must be too tired.


----------



## Xeans (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not something most people *need* to know, but it comes out sooner or later after knowing me for a long while.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't go around telling people that I'm a furry, but if they ask then I'll tell them.


----------



## Larry (Apr 3, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Agreed.
> Its not like being an agnostic leaning atheistic councelor at a church camp, not that I would no about doing that. Back to your point it is true sure god created man in his image but is it real that disrespectful if you keep alot of your human characteristics? And Jesus said at the last supper how the bread of heaven was his body broken for people and wine was his blood... does that justify vore then? What am I saying now, vore disgusts me, I must be too tired.



Wow, you're trying to connect vore fetish to the Bible. That's... something.


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

My sis knows, but only because I explained to her the CSI deal, and we share the same views on media and nature.

I'm very secretive about being a furry when I'm around my friends and my school. Annoyingly enough, my best friend (James) is incredibly judgemental and hates furries with a passion. I wouldn't like to see how he'd react if I told him or he found out- he gets destructive and venomous quickly. I don't want him to hate me for what I am, so I avoid the whole subject of furries when I know he's there.

Meaning I try to avoid it on DeviantART, FormSpring and MSN. I can't tell anyone I know that I am a furry, as I don't fully trust anyone to not let it slip on accident. My stepsis, over MSN, almost asked James what Yiff was when I refused to tell her (Thankfully I managed to divert her concentration via a youtube video... -o-). Needless to say, I've never told anyone else since.


----------



## Kenji (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't told anyone, but if I was asked, I would tell. What's the point in trying to hide something I enjoy?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsuneki22 said:


> I'm very secretive about being a furry when I'm around my friends and my school. Annoyingly enough, my best friend (James) is incredibly judgemental and hates furries with a passion. I wouldn't like to see how he'd react if I told him or he found out- he gets destructive and venomous quickly. I don't want him to hate me for what I am, so I avoid the whole subject of furries when I know he's there.


 
This "james" sound slike a complete asshole and not what I'd be calling a "friend". I am very picky about who I choose as friends.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 7, 2011)

Kitsuneki22 said:


> My sis knows, but only because I explained to her the CSI deal, and we share the same views on media and nature.
> 
> I'm very secretive about being a furry when I'm around my friends and my school. Annoyingly enough, my best friend (James) is incredibly judgemental and hates furries with a passion. I wouldn't like to see how he'd react if I told him or he found out- he gets destructive and venomous quickly. I don't want him to hate me for what I am, so I avoid the whole subject of furries when I know he's there.
> 
> Meaning I try to avoid it on DeviantART, FormSpring and MSN. I can't tell anyone I know that I am a furry, as I don't fully trust anyone to not let it slip on accident. My stepsis, over MSN, almost asked James what Yiff was when I refused to tell her (Thankfully I managed to divert her concentration via a youtube video... -o-). Needless to say, I've never told anyone else since.



Yea if he can't accept you for being a furry, what kind of friend is he? Certianly one I wouldn't want to have.
I got quite a few friends that know I'm a furry and just started finding out and their view about me doesn't change.

Hey wanna hear a funny story? One time in high school I drew an anthro wolf (old character of mine) completely naked for lolz then I showed her around to a few random people to see what their reaction would be. Most of them jumped back and laughed, the rest just gave me a funny look but complimented me on my art. xD


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2011)

It has been 1 WHOLE year and ~15 minutes since i started this>
*OVER 9000 Views!

So many replies!

*I am so happy right now none of yall could fathom the importance of this to me!


----------



## UV55 (Apr 7, 2011)

For me, absolutely nobody knows. People have accused me, but I had denied. Even use a different name on other websites, which is totally untraceable to this name. Unless i SUPER trust you, which, nobody yet.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 7, 2011)

It seems like most of us are rather secretive of being furrs.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not hard to guess when my friend lists are riddled with furfags, yet I still try.


----------



## llcooljoey (Apr 9, 2011)

it's one of those things were I would like to let my friends know so I could maybe wear a tail or ears in public but I don't think anyone I know irl even know what a furry is


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Apr 9, 2011)

Two people know. One's a childhood friend I talk to on Facebook and is also a furry, and the other is my man, who doesn't really care.

I'm pretty secretive about it because of the fandom's reputation and the fact I haven't seen any evidence that "most furries aren't really like that".


----------



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've only ever told one person.

I'm afraid of being ostracised, to be honest. And I don't really wanna be associated with some of the other people in the fandom.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont walk about screaming "OH IM A FURRY TROLOLOL" but a few smart people have figured it out from the fact I cannot draw humans for crap so I just draw furries 24/7 and the fact on TodaysMeet.com dureing spanish class while on the laptops I spammed "YIFF YIFF YIFF" over and over in the SpanishClass room for lols

but I do openly tell my best friends and if anybody else asks im not affraid to tell them beacuse over here most people dont know what furries are anyway.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 10, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> while on the laptops I spammed "YIFF YIFF YIFF" over and over in the SpanishClass room for lols


 
NOBODY WILL EVER FIND OUT.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

I am not even jokeing, people dont even suspect im a furry after posting that.

all that happened was some blonde girl came up to me and said "Yiff??? what the hell is Yiff?"


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 10, 2011)

nobody knows I'm a furry

_not even you_


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not really secretive about it, but no one close to me knows. If they asked me then I'd tell them though.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes. I actually went about changing certain account names to make sure nobody would find out.


----------



## DatapawWolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Only 2 of my friends knew what a furry was when I said I was. Lol, and the only reason those few know is because my friend started rambling and added something about furries being like odd or strange or something, and then I was like, "... I'm a furry..." and he said "... Oh, sorry, I didn't know..." And the girl next to me was the only other one who knew about furries. Was kind of awkward, especially since it was while we were all out for my 18th birthday. XD  
Luckily, none of the rest of my friends are biased enough to where it would make much of a difference if I told them.

Other than that, I see no reason to say that I'm a furry unless something relevant comes up during a conversation.


----------



## Meeku (Apr 13, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I told my ex-girlfriend and two other close friends. I am rather cautious at school because most people think being furry means you are A: gay, B: a pedophile, or C: a prostitute who wears animal costumes. That is why I keep it on the down-low. I hate having to keep it secret, people just are to worried about weird people.



People are just retards when it comes to things they know nothing about. -__-


----------



## masterhunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Only other furries know about my being a furry, thats because around where i live a lot of people still think that gays are absolutely the worst thing in the world, so i highly doubt they would like knowing there is a furry around (after they figure out what a furry is lol).


----------



## strayjim (Apr 18, 2011)

I've probably been into the fandom for a good 5 years, only in the past 2 weeks have i communicated inside the community - so I'm like the super uber james bond type spy of furs... I guess... It's not something I'm going to shout from the roof about, it's not something I'll share with friends, those who aren't furries, but I've no furry friends so I'm pretty damn quiet atm.


----------



## Deathlightdb (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why anyone other than other furries would need to know.


----------



## Saska_Wolftail (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't go around telling everyone, but there are a few that know, and if they ask I will tell them


----------



## Kayla (Apr 22, 2011)

I only tell people if they ask me. I don't see a reason to let everyone know.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Apr 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


 
This is entirely how I feel.

A fandom mistaken* for a bunch of animal fucking horny creeps? I would rather not say I'm a furry just so idiots don't act like idiots.

(*Understatement of the century.)


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 1, 2011)

I'm secretive about it because one of my friends hates furries for no reason other than the fact he goes on /b/


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> I'm secretive about it because one of my friends hates furries for no reason other than the fact he goes on /b/


 
but /b/ loves the furry porn


----------



## FirelanderX (May 1, 2011)

Only to the people I trust.


----------



## blessthebeast (May 1, 2011)

well I didnt choose any, everyone on xbox knows I am a furry but no one knows about it in RL.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 1, 2011)

well, he's one of the ones that completely hates and rages at furries. furries on /b/ are frowned upon most of the time


----------



## Kaizy (May 1, 2011)

I dont tell anyone offline
Last thing I need is people being all "EEEEEEEW UR A FURRY U LIEK ANAMAL SECHS"


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

Nobody from my real life knows. My family thinks it is weird enough that I am watching Japanese cartoons.


----------



## Ivory_vines (May 2, 2011)

I keep it a secret so that I can be much more credible when I argue for their case.


----------



## Zee. (May 2, 2011)

I let good friends know that I am a furry, but other than that, I don't let anyone else know.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

I guess it isn't as rare to keep it a secret as I thought. I don't necessarily deny it and I'm not ashamed... I just don't tell anyone because it doesn't really matter that much. Nobody who doesn't have a close relationship with me probably even cares about my preferences.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 2, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> This is entirely how I feel.
> 
> A fandom mistaken* for a bunch of animal fucking horny creeps? I would rather not say I'm a furry just so idiots don't act like idiots.
> 
> (*Understatement of the century.)



The thisiest of thises has been given.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 3, 2011)

Hey yall finally got enough signal on my phone to get a message for ya, hope everone of you down here that were in the storm are alright and you didnt get blown outa yer homes by the tornados that storm went right over me before dsstroying    Some of the nicest plaeces in the heart of dixie. But other than that i think whats his name up there has good point i dont want to be associated with most of the fandom just like how i hate being associated with all those premadonna s in theatre, sorry guys
p.s. I just got the 3g stuff back so i could get to the internet cuz i been stuck callin everbody


----------



## infinite_absol (May 4, 2011)

It's not something I'm technically "secretive" about, it's just not something I talk about openly nor deny openly. One of my IRL furry friends is very open about it and my name often comes up in discussion. No one ever guesses that I relate to the furry fandom because I just don't give off the same air he does. It's just not a level of importance to me that I should feel it be guarded or be flaunted. It's just... there. If people want to talk to me about it, sure. If not, that's fine too.


----------



## keretceres (May 4, 2011)

Like many things that tend to provide people with shame, I am happy to broadcast that I'm a furry, but I keep my family out of the loop, as they would try to interfere <no seriously, it will either be labeled the devil or some disorder> O_O


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Its on a need to know basis. If I wanna look at art, write stories or cuddle a plushie I don't need someone thinking I am a nutter. I know I am perfectly normal but people always assume the worst.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 5, 2011)

Well, I don't go prancin' around about it, and very few know about it, but I'm not ashamed or secretive about it, I just don't feel like it's something over-the-top-and-must-be-said-to-everyone or anything like it, I mean, it's just a fandom, not different from any other. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> Well, I don't go prancin' around about it, and very few know about it, but I'm not ashamed or secretive about it, I just don't feel like it's something over-the-top-and-must-be-said-to-everyone or anything like it, I mean, it's just a fandom, not different from any other. But that is just my opinion.


 
Yeah I agree with this; I'm the same way.


----------



## emikochan (May 5, 2011)

I don't tell people unless they ask but it's pretty obvious... ^_^ I have a few too many people I know that are /b/tards.


----------



## Jaleeni (May 5, 2011)

No one knows except for my fiancÃ©e and my online friends. It bad enough that everyone around me tries to make me live the way they seem fit, so this part of my life, I keep to myself.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 11, 2011)

I am not ashamed of being a furry as much as just not wanting to deal with having people know. Because I like having some privacy about my life and there are some folks who just cant respect people who are different.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 12, 2011)

There's no reason to really be open about it. It's like me being a gamer or a forum creeper: it's just something I do, and it's not something I feel is necessary to spread around. Then again, I've only been part of the fandom for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 12, 2011)

Every time I hear about furries in Real Life its usually about the weirdos on TV. Since Perception makes Reality, I don't say shit to anyone. However I did make an exception to my really close friend but thats only because he lurks /b/ more than I do and knows that the fandom ain't always about fursuits and orgy parties, rather just a particular hobby.


----------



## ProgOtter (May 12, 2011)

I don't keep it a secret on the internet at all (unless we're talking facebook or something people I know irl see).

A situation arose such that I let one of my closest friends know, and he was totally cool about it. Now there is nothing really different between us, and we only make jokes about it occasionally. Still, I do not feel that it would be a good idea to let it be more widely known, since furry is such a new, taboo idea to most people.

I relate to what Allamo Fox said; it's not that I am personally ashamed of myself (I have gotten over that by this point), but that it's just easier keeping it relatively private from people you know.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 12, 2011)

I don't keep it a secret at all. I also don't go out of my way to announce it to the whole world. Though wearing my suit, ears, and tail around might contradict that last statement. I do not make a big deal of it. Some might get it some might not, others might have questions. I do my best to present myself in a positive light if it comes to explaining things. I don't even mention the adult aspects of the fandom unless it is brought up. Then I inform them that while there might be people that do more adult things with the fandom, I do not. I draw, I converse, and I enjoy almost everything to do with fursuits. Murrsuits and sex in a suit would be the only exceptions.

I look at myself as just another person. I'm as normal as can be, I just happen to have an interesting hobby.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 12, 2011)

I keep it a pretty closely guarded secret.  Its not really embarrassed about it, I'd just hate for somebody with questions to toss them into google and see a billion and a half things that don't represent me pop up from the anals of the internet.  To avoid that I'd have to explain my interest and all that junk to each person who wants to know, or deal with everybody wondering why I'm into what they happen to see on the internet.  Some would probably ignore what I say and still go off whatever they decide to read for themselves and assume that about me even if I told them otherwise.

I don't particularly care for explaining myself that much, so its just simple if i keep it to myself.


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

I'm much more open about being furry now than last week. I actually get a rush from just telling people unless they interact badly and then I feel defensive. I don't tell my close family though, or really my immediate family. I told my cousin, my half cousin, two friends, a close friend, a closer friend, and a group of people randomly on Xbox LIVE. The last thing I listed reacted the worst with the second worst being one of my regular friends who just kept saying I was gay over and over.


----------



## Asani (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a flaming furry, but I don't make an attempt to hide it. If someone asks me about it or it comes up in conversation, I'll typically be open about it.


----------



## Fizzington (May 18, 2011)

I try somewhat to keep it on the down-low. Yeah, I wear a collar to school a lot, but I usually say, "Oh, its just a fashion statement" or, "I wear it because I can." Only about seven of my closest friends know about me being a furry, and one of them is also a furry. I really don't want my family to find out, because I KNOW I will get odd stares for months, no matter how lightly I put it.


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 19, 2011)

I pretty much keep it a secret except to my very close friends. I do this pretty much due to the insane amount of trolling that the fandom gets and so I don't get grouped in with those people who have a fetish. The way I look at it is if we get along and I can trust you and if it comes up in a conversation or you ask me about something, such as my username, I will tell you. I probably wont tell my parents though because they already have a picture of what all furries are from the obvious trolling on the television.


----------



## RattleCan (May 21, 2011)

I'm not "secretive" about it as much as I don't think anyone I know in my real life would care or even know what "furry" is. As for the random friends I tell that do know what the stereotypical internet furry is, they instantly assume I mean yiff and yiff only until I correct them about the fandom. They make me not want to tell people, because people who don't understand assume the worst.


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

No I don't hide it, i'll go out and even wear my ears/tail/collar combo sometimes, and happily enjoy myself the entire time I'm doing so :3.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 22, 2011)

I do all of this for shits and giggles, I don't need to.


----------



## Vixen. (May 23, 2011)

If it somehow comes up in conversation I tell. When I go to raves I wear enough fur to give it away but not a fur suit. Plus I wear my tail everywhere.


----------



## NamorIsRoman (May 24, 2011)

The funny thing about me is, I'm openly gay, but a closeted fur.

I'm been to pride parades, volunteered with a health program for safe sex, and even joined a gay fraternity. Yet I'm EXTREMELY closeted about being a fur. It almost feels like I can't say it's the negative stigma associated with the fandom, but it's there. It's at least part of the reason keeping me in the closet.


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

No, I'm not secretive about it. If someone asks, I'll tell them, but no one asks because I look like a normal human being and don't treat my hobbies that importantly.


----------



## Aid (May 24, 2011)

I wish I knew some furries in person. I don't, but I think it'd be interesting. I expect that even if I was one, and my family/friends found out, that wouldn't go down well. I'd be seen as weird.
I think it's a pity that people can't really be themselves without being prejudiced aginst. I mean, I have no desire to become a furry, I'm just an anthro drawer, but I've got a few mates who I bet could be furries. They'd _never_ admit it though.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

Aid said:


> I wish I knew some furries in person. I don't, but I think it'd be interesting. I expect that even if I was one, and my family/friends found out, that wouldn't go down well. I'd be seen as weird.
> I think it's a pity that people can't really be themselves without being prejudiced aginst. I mean, I have no desire to become a furry, I'm just an anthro drawer, but I've got a few mates who I bet could be furries. They'd _never_ admit it though.


 
Hi newfag-who-is-TOTALLY-not-a-furry.

you forgot the "s" in your name, you should probably ask a mod to fix it for you.  Looks kinda silly without it.  :V


----------



## Aid (May 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> you forgot the "s" in your name, you should probably ask a mod to fix it for you. Looks kinda silly without it. :V


 
Hi there..sorry it wasn't obvious, but it's supposed to be a shortned form of the name 'Aiden' which is my name. xD The username 'Aiden' was already taken.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

I only told about this to my class mates.
To my parents no but they know it from the desktop wallpaper


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 26, 2011)

Aid said:


> I mean, I have no desire to become a furry, I'm just an anthro drawer, but I've got a few mates who I bet could be furries.


 
Tough shit, furfag.


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

Only a small group of friends know. They are big anime fans and think furry is similar to anime. I draw with them sometimes


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was like 9 years old, I was a hardcore furry. Now, it's just something I'm struggling to hang onto to please my furry classmates. I can NEVER keep a fursona for more than a month or 2. I'm more just a zoologist/animal symbolist.


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

Meh, nobody near me knows what it is, but if someone asks I tell them. But if not then I don't say anything, not that I much care. Think I might get a tail and start wearing it to clubs/parties/elsewhere. I'm much more in the closet about being bi, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 5, 2011)

ProgOtter said:


> I don't keep it a secret on the internet at all (unless we're talking facebook or something people I know irl see).
> 
> A situation arose such that I let one of my closest friends know, and he was totally cool about it. Now there is nothing really different between us, and we only make jokes about it occasionally. Still, I do not feel that it would be a good idea to let it be more widely known, since furry is such a new, taboo idea to most people.
> 
> I relate to what Allamo Fox said; it's not that I am personally ashamed of myself (I have gotten over that by this point), but that it's just easier keeping it relatively private from people you know.



You stole my opinions, you darned thief!


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not 100% furry anyway; kinda liked the whole anthro idea before I knew what the term furry was; have known for a year and a half now


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still pretty new to the furry fandom, so its mostly other furries that know. As well as some of my other online friends. I'm sure more will know once I show up at Rainforest later this year ^_^


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just waiting for people to add 2 and 2. I've got clues everywhere ( Morph pics, favourite characters in games, and some clothing items).


----------



## Consequence (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always kept it a secret. In high school my friends would have understood, but I was never really open about who I was anyways. Nowadays I wouldn't trust to tell anyone, not with the way society perceives the fandom thanks to shows like CSI. I don't even like the porn side of furrydom. Yes, I've got a few sexual pieces favorited, but they're very well drawn, and emotion is conveyed well, so it's more of an artistic liking than it is fap material.

Plus, I'm trying to get into a serious career, so I don't need potential employers Googling my name and finding links to dog cocks. Therefore I always use fake names and created a seperate e-mail address for anything furry.


----------



## Branch (Jun 7, 2011)

-question: there was a furry collection/group with a banner and such at my town's pride festival this weekend. alot of them had their suits on. and they had 'em on for a while. would that be like, a secret thing, since  their faces were covered, or more of a display? i wasn't sure what to make of it, quite frankly.


----------



## Lisandro (Jun 8, 2011)

Consequence said:


> Plus, I'm trying to get into a serious career, so I don't need potential employers Googling my name and finding links to dog cocks.


 
Exactly. My take on the matter is that being openly associated with a group such as the furry fandom only brings drawbacks. I wouldn't want to take the risk, especially when there is such little reward. I, as a person, am my own information; thus I want as much control over my information as possible.


----------



## Brenny (Jun 9, 2011)

I honestly couldn't care less. I will be getting a tail soon and plan on wearing it around town.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 9, 2011)

Brenny said:


> I will be getting a tail soon and plan on wearing it around town.


 
And how spiffingly fun it would be! Too bad i can't wear my death robe for fear of creeping everyone out.


----------



## Scottpilgrimfurry (Jun 9, 2011)

I only tell people on the web, and 1 furry at school that im a furry. My best friend is a furry-basher, so im never gonna tell him.


----------



## Scottpilgrimfurry (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and when i move out and get my own place, the furst thing im gonna do is buy a tail.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 9, 2011)

Scottpilgrimfurry said:


> My best friend is a furry-basher, so im never gonna tell him.


 
So was my step-brother but he eventually found out and is cool with it. You don't necessarily have to tell him, just don't try so hard to hide it. He's not truly your friend if he won't accept you for being a fur.


----------



## Thesis (Jun 9, 2011)

If someone asks me about it, whether it be IRL or on the net, I will tell them. Simple enough, I guess.


----------



## leon4293 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only person I've told that isn't a furry is my brother. My mom's boyfriend already has enough trouble with me being gay, but then again, he hates anyone who he deems 'not normal' so...


----------



## Random User (Jun 11, 2011)

My parents asked what a furry was when I asked to go to furcon. I told them. Now they think I'm a Satanist for wanting to wear a fursuit. :I

Otherwise, my friends know for the most part because furries seem to come up in conversations semi-often amongst my friends.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

I wear a collar in most nonformal situations, and you'll often see me wearing ears and a tail around in public, but most people don't know what that means. I don't go around telling everyone "IFURRYLOL" because I see no reason to. It's a goddamn hobby, and not one that's very respectable in the eyes of most. Still, I'm not secretive about it; if they ask, I'll tell them.


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 11, 2011)

to a point i am, but i do where a tail, and my dad could give a fuck less. but i dont tell him im a furry ( he thinks im just weird lol ). and the way i dress hehe im just glad he dont know im gay.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm being anti-secretive on Facebook, but my parents still haven't noticed. I've even been accessing FAF on the family computer in the living room... so it's just a matter of time.
Any suggestions on dealing with the tiny anxiety of "Oh my god when are they going to realize it? What do they already know about the fandom? How are they going to react? What do I do?" would be appreciated.

Honestly, being furry is the least of problems. My family is pretty religious whereas I am atheist (they don't know this and I just went to a Christian camp) and my dad especially wants me to grow up just like him. He's already expressed that "...[he's] just happy [I'm] not [gay]...", so I don't know if I'm ever going to let him know that I'm bi. I think I'm just going to graduate and move to another country. :|


----------



## Cyril (Jun 13, 2011)

I operate on a "only if they ask" policy online but nobody on other sites have ever asked me.

IRL I'd never admit to it.


----------



## anero (Jun 13, 2011)

Basically I don't give a fuck. There are probably more people that don't know I'm a murrypurry yiffbag that do.

if someone asks me if I am I'm like "sure", but I will never, ever, go out like OH HEY GUYS LOOK AT ME I'M A FURRY HEY LOOK HEY

The idea of going to a con still upsets me but i probably will get over myself regarding that


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah... um... wrong thread.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm being anti-secretive on Facebook, but my parents still haven't noticed. I've even been accessing FAF on the family computer in the living room... so it's just a matter of time.
> Any suggestions on dealing with the tiny anxiety of "Oh my god when are they going to realize it? What do they already know about the fandom? How are they going to react? What do I do?" would be appreciated.
> 
> Honestly, being furry is the least of problems. My family is pretty religious whereas I am atheist (they don't know this and I just went to a Christian camp) and my dad especially wants me to grow up just like him. He's already expressed that "...[he's] just happy [I'm] not [gay]...", so I don't know if I'm ever going to let him know that I'm bi. I think I'm just going to graduate and move to another country. :|


 
Why do it I say if you don't think your parents would approve then dont go doin it, you are just askin for trouble, and it makes you sound like some punk kid who wants to make sure he is the center of attention all the time. Sorry to be a jerk but grow up and don't screw with your parents. Hell I don't know, I guess I was a dumb punk once too, thought god was evil then grew a pair and learned to deal with life. I must admit you stole my atheist at a church camp idea tho.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww christ now I feel like a jerk for rantin on a dumb kid.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Aww christ now I feel like a jerk for rantin on a dumb kid.



Hey now, I can take it.


----------



## epslion (Jun 20, 2011)

well my friends know and my family knows (unfortunately) 

if ppl ask i tell 

but the last time i wore a tail i got my ass kicked 

there this gang where i live that wear tails and cut dogs heads off and other messed up crap 

so im not really that open any more, more secretive 

and no im not the fur who wears yiff me shirts or draws naked anthros on cars


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

epslion said:


> there this gang where i live that wear tails and cut dogs heads off and other messed up crap


 
I require citations, context, and _what the fuck_?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Any suggestions on dealing with the tiny anxiety of "Oh my god when are they going to realize it? What do they already know about the fandom? How are they going to react? What do I do?" would be appreciated.


Realistically, I'd suggest just getting your head out of your ass and not being so open about it if you are concerned about whether or not people will find out. My family has expressed a general negative reaction towards furries whenever the subject happens to come up, so I keep my computer in my room and any time someone pops their head in and wants to chat about something, sit on my amp or my bed, both of which are within easy viewing distance of the screen, I close all things furry related and just wait until they decide to leave.

As far as the anxiety, that's best left up to you telling yourself to chill out, or just going ahead and "coming out" if you really feel that you must (although you should know by now that this is the last place to come looking for sympathy once you've done that). Either way, the best thing that you can do in this situation is to effectively remove the troublesome thought from your mind.

I'm not exactly open about my involvement in the fandom around people I actually know IRL, although a couple of people probably know at this point. I don't exactly hide it, but I'm not open and I've long since gotten past the phase of "oh dear God, how will they react." I have a Red-Tailed Hawk painting as a wallpaper on my profile of the family computer, a anthro hawk as a phone wallpaper, a Red-Tailed portrait as a skype avatar and as a user pic on my laptop, and I read tons of anthropomorphic fiction. These aren't exactly screaming "HEY I'M A FURFAG!" but the next level down is animal-lover/anthro fiend.



> Honestly, being furry is the least of problems. My family is pretty religious whereas I am atheist (they don't know this and I just went to a Christian camp) and my dad especially wants me to grow up just like him. He's already expressed that "...[he's] just happy [I'm] not [gay]...", so I don't know if I'm ever going to let him know that I'm bi. I think I'm just going to graduate and move to another country. :|


 Quite the opposite for me. My family is by no means "religious," but as far as I can tell, I'm an agnostic living amongst Christians.

Best advice: Don't push any buttons that you don't know the function/reaction to, and for the love of whatever you hold sacred, don't do anything stupid, because the internet is not likely to offer a kind shoulder to cry into if you fuck up your family relations.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 27, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Realistically, I'd suggest just getting your head out of your ass and not being so open about it if you are concerned about whether or not people will find out.


I like your style, there is no need to tell someone your a furfag unless it is necessary.
(Whenever the hell would it be necessary?)


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

When I first got into the fandom and asked my mum to lend me some money to buy some fur and glue sticks and foam (I was 14 then) I had to tell her why. 

I told it to her casually. She accepted it and has put up with me making costumes since. ..Though, I can't go to a fur con until I'm 18, her rule. Still only 17 now.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I like your style, there is no need to tell someone your a furfag unless it is necessary.
> (Whenever the hell would it be necessary?)


 Thanks... I guess. That's just the attitude that I take towards everything, furry related or not. I don't talk about my gaming habits, and I certainly don't discuss my involvement on the internet, but it's not necessarily out of fear or anything. Whenever I mention something funny that I found online (more often than not from one of the "You Laugh, You Lose" threads here at FaF), I just say that I found it on one of the sites that I frequent, and most people leave it at that.

Online it's a different story and most people just kind of laugh, but I'm still not really like "HI, I'M A FURFAG," I just like to have a little fun and make references to that effect. There's nothing wrong with ending a joke with :3 or its derivatives as long as you aren't afraid of what Mr. Anon #993458246 will think about you and your hobbies. And even if you are, it's not like you ever have to put up with them ever again if you really don't want to, unlike your family and friends.


----------



## johnny (Jun 27, 2011)

I think my Girlfriend knows, but I can't be sure. otherwise, only people who know me on the internet know about it  :/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Friday night I told me friend I wanted a fursuit. He said all furries are sex whore,s that I want to fuck people in animal suits, and that he can have any fetish he wants and be fine with it because mine is so funny.

Yeah. Almost lost a friendship cuz of that. I talked to him about it though, and we worked things out.

But I'm not ashamed of who I am, and what he said will not change me. It's still something I like to keep private, but if someone brings it up, I have no problem talking about it.


----------



## Heroine (Jun 27, 2011)

No, because I'm not a furry.


----------



## Island Gryphon (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I really don't consider myself a furry per se, I just like drawing anthros and feral critters. I do tend to hide most of my artwork from the outside world though, as I am quite shy anyways for one, and two, I've gotten really odd looks from the non furry community. Back when I was a furry I did hide it though, as it was something deeply personal. I used it to help myself cope with a few life changing events that had taken place in my life, and I knew those around me wouldn't understand.


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 29, 2011)

Where's the "not a single fucking person, let's keep it that way" option? There are just too many overly zealous half witted idiots, too much open sex, and too much murrypurry bullshit in the fandom for me to feel comfortable associating myself with it. Which is a shame, because I like the genre and there are plenty of good things about it. It sucks. Someone above mentioned something important which is that I don't want potential employers googling my name and thinking "oh shit, this guy is one of _those _people." I hate having to feel ashamed of something I like.

Besides, all of my friends lurk the internets and they're not particularly furry friendly. At the very least it would change the way they look at me which isn't something I need right now. My sketchbook stays buried under a mountain of books under my bed for now.


----------



## RaiaDragoness (Jun 29, 2011)

Currently the only ones who know are my husband (who is also furry), a mutual friend (furry) and other furries. My in-laws probably have some inkling, though I've never out and out said it. I have no plans to tell my mother, who tends to be a bit on the judgmental side. I'm at the age where I don't give a rat's butt about what she thinks, but I'd rather avoid the inevitable assault to my ears.


----------



## Chazzfox (Jun 29, 2011)

Most people know I am. I don't flaunt it in their faces or something, I just don't hide it. I don't think I could deal with hiding it, I need to be able to hang my badges on the wall and such xD


----------



## israfur (Jun 29, 2011)

If it's not shameful than their's nothing to hide. I didn't broadcast the news to everyone, lol but my family knows because of how open I am with furfandom. Example: I buy art, make art, and design fursuits without hiding the shit, hah.


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jun 29, 2011)

I've no need to share a fetish with anyone unless things are getting sexual with that person.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 29, 2011)

Most of the time I don't even bring it up. People really don't mind my artwork, since I draw weirder stuff than anthros. Though I haven't flat-out told anyone who knows about the furry fandom for obvious reasons. 

It's just a hobby. There isn't really any reason to bring it up in normal conversation.


----------



## Denki Wolf (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not a "Secret" since secret sounds like I am ashamed of it, for the most part, I let them ask after seeing my art.
Not all the stuff I do is furry, granted, but my main character is a Furry.
Also, I'm not ashamed to call myself a furry fan, because I know why I like furries and I am comfortable with it, but I am ashamed of some of the people in the fandom.
Mostly the porn ones.
I assure people I don't like furry porn, fur suits, nor do I really want to be a furry when they ask.
I like Furries because I love God's animals, yes I'm a Christian, which is why all my furries are Original in there species.
Denki is a Full-breed Grey Wolf.
I do not like mix species, so ALL of my characters stick to there own species in relationship.
(Wolf likes Wolf; Human likes Human)
So, in the end, If you are fine with me liking furries, more power to ya, if not then nut's to you.


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not a furry, I'm a Pickle.

But I LOVE the fandom and drawing furs! I don't hide most of my work--People know I draw furries... but there are just some things I don't want my parents or friends seeing. Not because it's furry-- just because it's 'mature art', and well-- it's like watching porn with your parents-- You just DON'T do it! :3 

So.. whenever I get commissioned for one of those-- only I see it.


----------



## Sanaa (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it's more complicated in my case: I don't really self-identify as furry to anyone really that I know, although maybe 3 people are aware that I have an active interest in this fandom.
But at the same time, I don't try to hide my art from most people I know, and they seem to enjoy seeing my doodles for the most part.

But then again I don't do any adult art so there's nothing I wouldn't really want other people to see about my sketchbooks.


----------



## mustang74 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, I am ashamed with myself, if I could I would kill myself right now but I dont have the balls to do it because Im a furry. Theres nothing to be proud of, its an even bigger disability than downs syndrom, atleast theyre a little sane. How can jacking off to cartoon animals be something to be proud of, most people find masturbating disgusting nevermind masturbating TO ANIMALS.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2011)

mustang74 said:


> most people find masturbating disgusting


 
I agree; this is because normal people don't masturbate, ever. Only a select percentage of the population is sexually deviant enough to do so (you know who you are), and they should be ashamed. _Ashamed_.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jul 2, 2011)

Eh, it depends. I wear accessories in public here and there, and those definitely get me some interesting questions. But unless someone asks, I just let people think what they will. *shrug*


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

This needs to be sticky'd. The thread and its question is too good to become necropost material.


----------



## Bane_MacFaolan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm somewhat secretive about it. I've told one or two people I trust and mentioned how much I love wolves to some others, but no one really knows. Not even my bandmates. It's not that I think they would freak out about it or anything, I just prefer to keep my privacy intact.


----------



## mertakca77 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ã‡ok teÅŸekkÃ¼rler (thank you so much!)


----------



## Toaster (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude. What's a furry?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> Dude. What's a furry?


 
It's a rare, magical animal that other animals ignore for its horrible immature attitude and poor hygiene.


----------



## Sar (Jul 5, 2011)

Toaster said:


> Dude. What's a furry?








That is all.


----------



## Mikhowl (Jul 5, 2011)

nah, I'm PROUD to be a furry!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely a secret. I'm so fake, 'cuz the me in public is different from the interwebs me.


----------



## Excelsior-the-lion (Jul 5, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I try to keep from letting most people know, but there are those to whom it is not a secret. So what are your views?



I'm only afraid of saying I'm a fursuiter and wearing my tail I just made because there is so much paranoia in the furry community due to some bad press in the past (which I recently read!).

There is a lot of negativity out there so one does have to be reserved about revealing this sort of thing, but don't worry too much.  My saying I'm Aspergers will risk a bad reaction too.


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 5, 2011)

Excelsior-the-lion said:


> I'm only afraid of saying I'm a fursuiter and wearing my tail I just made because there is so much paranoia in the furry community due to some bad press in the past (which I recently read!).
> 
> There is a lot of negativity out there so one does have to be reserved about revealing this sort of thing, but don't worry too much.  My saying I'm Aspergers will risk a bad reaction too.


 
It's actually not as bad as furs seem to think it is. Most of it is a cloud of secrecy people make for themselves. It's, in the words of someone I cannot recall, a persecution complex. That combined with a large amount of people using the fandom for the sole purpose of a good fap or some anonymous fursuit sex tends to put a negative curve for the more well informed people of the fandom.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

How secretive am i?

I use a second IM, I like to keep this seperate from my other life. They cannot possibly overlap.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> How secretive am i?
> 
> I use a second IM, I like to keep this seperate from my other life. They cannot possibly overlap.


 Same here but I do it with gmail I got one for the fandom, one for friends, one for family, and then ~10 others for different things that are on a need to know basis.


----------



## AwfulTurdBat (Jul 13, 2011)

Of course it's a secret.


----------



## raptonx (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't see why I would need to flaunt it in peoples faces or tell them for no reason. Even at a con, the most I do is have a badge or two. Few friends know, a few do not.


----------



## Kumiromi (Jul 14, 2011)

Somewhat. I have a separate email, different username and everything to separate me. However, I'm starting to loosen up on my secrecy.
The only person who I honestly would never want to know is my brother. It would definitely make our conversations awkward.
Otherwise, unless someone asks, I don't need to bring it up, much like how I don't bring up how I read comics to other people unless asked.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 14, 2011)

haha I voted all of them because I could, I totally tampered with your data

put that in your pipe and smoke it OP


----------



## Lukar (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really. I don't flaunt it around (There's not really a need to ), but my friends at schoolknow (Several of them are furs, in fact), and if someone asks, I'll tell 'em.


----------



## Accalia Wolfa (Jul 15, 2011)

actually irl only my bf knows, but he himself is a furry, and ive only told like two of my online friends. its not something i wanna keep secret or whatever its just that my family would nvr understand and ppl at school (who think bad sterotypes bout furries) would just spread rumors, so i actually kinda hav to keep it secret


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah, not all that important


----------



## LucidSteamPaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally? No it isn't secret. Family loves me for it, and I got my best friend into it and we suit together.
Publicly? Yes. Yes. Yes it's secret. I don't talk about it elsewhere except specific forums or if someone asks about hobbies I just say I do costuming.


----------



## Dark Spyro7 (Jul 16, 2011)

i use to not be afraid to tell people im a furry so i told my good friend that i was a furry and he was OK with it until i introduced him to my other fur friends. then he hated furies because he is a homophobe and he thinks all furies are gay or "fags" as he calls them. hes still ok with me because he knows I'm straight. but then he started letting other people know im a furry and they think the same way about them. so know i only tell other furs.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't really mind people knowing ... But I don't know of anyone even REMOTELY connected to my social circles who has any idea of what the furry community actually IS ... they may know of anthro, but not of the whole "furry" thing going on behind it.
That's the problem with living in Belgium, most people have absolutely no idea of anything that's going on on the internet. Memes ? Communities ? Never heard of them ...

So if I started to explain it'd just be pointless and confusing to them, and useless to me. (worst case scenario : they'd keep telling me something like "quit this cartoon stuff and find some real porn"... nevermind that mature art is just a part of this whole deal)


----------



## HeroHoxha (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it's something I am very secretive about. I only have four friends that know I am a furry. Anyone else would (including including) my family, I keep in the dark. Sure, I have a raichu and a Knuckles the Echidna plush but no one really questions me over that since my friends and family know I am a gamer. But I would never ever ever EVER tell anyone else that I am a furry.


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 16, 2011)

Eh keep it more of an internal thing. .especially with the location i'm in, it would actually be "DEATH" if A fur walks around the city in a fursuit.. I think.. 0 Fur cons only anime cons.. so thats a more of a loss then gain.. but oh well at least I won't be living here too long.. I hope


----------



## laserhanon (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not 100% furry, but if someone asked I would say no. I try to keep my fursona off websites I know people IRL on, such as Facebook or Tumblr. Only two dudes know I'm a part of the fandom.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 16, 2011)

Not secretive, per se, it's just nobody's goddamn business.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

My family and friends are fine with it, and I don't mind telling people but only ones that have known me for a while and I trust quite well. Only one person I told about the furry thing ridiculed me for it, but we talked and things turned out fine anyway.

So I'm not -super- secretive, but I need to know the person fairly well.


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I mean if it come up I do not say no, but I do not think I would go into it if some one at work asked me. I would probably  say no if I was in a job interview and I knew it would keep me from getting the job.  Feel bad to say that but...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 17, 2011)

Not so long ago I had a commission a friend had done of our characters set as a desktop back ground. It was just mine and her fursonas dressed up as bikers. Mom came over to borrow my computer for a bit and asked what the pic was about, because she liked it. So I just said that it was mine and my friends characters dressed as bikers. She didn't ask anymore questions.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm open about it. I don't see why I shouldn't be... as long as I'm not shoving it in peoples' faces.

There are probably hundreds more responses exactly like that already in this thread.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 17, 2011)

It`s a secret I tell nobody but those of you here on this site. 

This username is not my usual user id so it`s seperate. One day some may know, but for now I would rather it just be kept to myself.  

That said, I am not ashamed of it. But I do not know anyone else who shares the interest.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Well only a few comrades found out. I keep this though to myself to the family. At least I tell the true that I am going to a Furry convention


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

Bloodstainwrench said:


> Nah, not all that important


 Make every post this, tia.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 20, 2011)

I only tell if people ask. Pretty easy way of dealing with it really.


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 20, 2011)

I tell anyone that asks and I have a lot of ppl ask cause of the backgrounds on all of my electronic devices with a screen. Plus my bumper sticker which is the Anthrocon symbol. I get people that call me a furfag but I found that if u give them a military grade ass chewing that they end up being genuinely interested as to what a furry truely is.   I'm not secretive about it at all cause there is nothing to be ashamed of. And if someone doesn't even care what the truth about what being a furry really means than who cares. I don't give a shit what other ppl think.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 20, 2011)

LordBorel said:


> I only tell if people ask. Pretty easy way of dealing with it really.



.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 26, 2011)

I just had revelation in the shower, despite all my caution in hiding the truth from friends I have had 3 of them ask if I was a furry. That means I must be obvious because I act normal, don't own a tail, ears, etc... but they still ask, somebody help me I can't let this be known. I also might be really tired and over reacting.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jul 27, 2011)

I am completely open about it, but don't go out of my way to make sure everyone knows no matter what. (What I mean is that if the topic never actually comes up, I don't feel the need to announce it.)  If someone asks, then "Yeah.  So?".  For me it's like I'm not going to go announcing my sexuality, or any thing else for that matter, all over the place, so why would I need to do that about my furriness?


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

i have not told anyone that ima furry. if they ask, i would say yes. i dont bother telling everyone because once it's out, a million people would ask.


----------



## Sar (Jul 30, 2011)

Scottpilgrimfurry said:


> My friend is a furry-basher, so im never gonna tell him.


Same, but i tend to entice him into a conversation about furries. Your into some pretty well composed trolling.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope, have no reason to keep secrets in my life.


----------



## Discord Nova (Aug 1, 2011)

Some of my family knows im a furry. But I dont tell friends in fear of being lumped with the vocal minority of sick fucks.


----------



## Judge (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought Fur and Loathing was hilarious. We aren't a child friendly fandom. The people that **** in fursuits aren't bad, it's just what they like doing.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a very old thread. But yes, I keep it a secret.


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 7, 2011)

I mean I won't lie if someone asks, but I don't introduce myself as a furry XD However, I have sat at a table that started a discussion about furries and extremist side of it and how messed up it was and how weird furries were and i tried to keep quiet and eventually tried to explain that everyone has a side and not everyone is into everything you see. But I didn't admit to being a furry, nor did they ask. Also I sadly go to a fairly conservative college. Last thing I need on top of not being religious (i'm spiritual in my own right), is admitting to being a furry to everyone too.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 17, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> This is a very old thread. But yes, I keep it a secret.


This may be an old thread but the information from the poll I think  is quite entertaining to watch, I think due to the sheer number of votes it gives a somewhat accurate representation of every body on FAF


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 17, 2011)

Judge said:


> I thought Fur and Loathing was hilarious. We aren't a child friendly fandom. The people that **** in fursuits aren't bad, it's just what they like doing.


Is the anything as child friendly on the internet, surely you remember good ole rule #34


----------



## WingDog (Aug 18, 2011)

Not secretive anymore. As it is just a hobby, I don't even see why I tried.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

I tell people if the topic comes up, but that doesn't include family.  Except my cousins.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 18, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 18, 2011)

Only other furries know and they only know me as a screen name.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not a 'secret', but not many people know. I'm not going to go out of my way to say "I'm a furry" to anyone. Hell, the last time I told someone I was a furry was when I was playing Dungeons and Dragons with some friends and someone kept saying 'furfag'. I told him to shut up because it was just generally annoying, he asked if I was a furry and I just blankly said yes.

So, I guess I only tell if directly asked.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm somewhat secretive about it.
I don't really go to extremes to hide it or anything, I've worn a tail around friends, but most of them think it's just an anime thing since I have a couple other friends who have done so because they like anime. But I don't show them my furry art or ever say anything about the fandom. If they asked, I'd tell them, and I have told a couple close friends when we were playing a tell-your-secrets game, but most haven't brought it up. It's like a don't ask, don't tell rule, because I've seen in so many furry threads on non-furry sites that the thing that irritates people the most about furries is that 'furry pride' and getting all up in their face about it, talking about it all the time.
That'll probably change if I ever finish my suit and it looks good enough for me to wear it without feeling ashamed of the worksmanship. (And I'm excited for when that day comes, because I actually have a good friend from my old school's anime club who adamantly hates furries and has told me so many times. XD)

I do kind of try to keep it a secret from my parents, mainly because my dad is really judgmental. I think my mom would be like, "Hokay, hon, whatever floats your boat," but my dad would start criticising it, telling me how much of a waste of money my tail was, that he doesn't understand how someone could like this shit, looking into it more and finding all the bad pictures on Google or something and be like, "I forbid you yadda yadda yadda!" He wouldn't do anything to stop me, of course, but it would get pretty annoying.


----------



## Friendlyfire (Aug 21, 2011)

The only thing I do furry related in public is 1) draw at school and 2) wear my dog collar. I do get some questions about the collar, but most people have no idea what a furry is, so whatever. I even got closer to some of my friends because they turned out to be a furry, and I never noticed (Not very perspective) I leave my drawing around the house sometimes but as far as I can see my mother hasn't reacted to it. I'm afraid what my dad will say for some reason, I don't know, just a bad feeling in my gut. Mom, I don't think she will care much, shes got plenty of skeletons in her closet that I use, and she knows it, so even if she does have something against it, I doubt she will say anything.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't really tell many people. I have told people online about it any a few of my friends caught on to me. I tend to draw a lot and when I draw it's usually anthro art and I do wear tails at music festivals and I've told a few people I want a fursuit and what not.

It's not super obvious that I'm a furry, but if you got to know me in real life. You'd know. Haha


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 21, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I don't really tell many people. I have told people online about it any a few of my friends caught on to me. I tend to draw a lot and when I draw it's usually anthro art and I do wear tails at music festivals and I've told a few people I want a fursuit and what not.
> 
> It's not super obvious that I'm a furry, but if you got to know me in real life. You'd know. Haha



I have had people ask me if I was a furry for really no reason. I was just watchin one of my friends play rollercoaster tycoon and he asked me "Are you a furry?" I was reading some webcomic and when I wouldn't tell him what it was he asked "Are you hiding something because your a furry?" I want to know how the hell do they get me being a furry from beeing private about my computer, and watching someone play rollercoaster tycoon! Really where I was going with this was to ask what do you do that identifies you as a furry.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 22, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> I have had people ask me if I was a furry for really no reason. I was just watchin one of my friends play rollercoaster tycoon and he asked me "Are you a furry?" I was reading some webcomic and when I wouldn't tell him what it was he asked "Are you hiding something because your a furry?" I want to know how the hell do they get me being a furry from beeing private about my computer, and watching someone play rollercoaster tycoon! Really where I was going with this was to ask what do you do that identifies you as a furry.



I dunno, wearing tails once and awhile, drawing anthro art, my youtube subscriptions are filled with furry stuff, there other junk too, I was just saying because a lot of my close friends usually caught on. On the other hand my friends who are not in the inner circle don't really know.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

My close friends can't catch on because there's probably only a handful of people in my whole country who even have a sufficient knowledge of the english-speaking internet "culture" to know what a furry actually is. Whether that's a curse or a gift, I'll let you make your own mind about it.


----------



## Zoltea (Aug 22, 2011)

Been months since I voted in here and don't remember what I picked. Anywho, if someone asks about it I'll tell. I do not however make any attempts to hide the fact I am one.


----------



## Fianna (Aug 24, 2011)

I sorta have this problem with my boyfriend..

In real life I am mated to this wonderful guy who is really just love to bits. It's just.. I know he is a furry too. And actually quite a big artist in the furry community. But I am not allowed to see his artwork or even know the name of his fursona. Like he is ashamed.. He knows my fursona and has even made a drawing of her ( which I was allowed to see- and which was awesome) and knows all of my drawings. I am not quite sure how to handle this situation... I can understand why he is secretive about it, I don't go around town all day yelling that I am a furry, and I haven't told my friends out of fear of judgement. Even though I think being a furry is more a hobby than a sexuality, some people seem to think furry's go around harrasing animals XD

All in good time I guess.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 24, 2011)

Only a couple of very trusted friends know, but they don't know the direct furry term. They just know that i do not see myself as human in spirit, and they kind of know im a croc. These are two of the most open minded non-furry friends i have ever met, whom i might try to get into the fandom when i deem them ready. One of my friends can sense my aura when i kick it up, furry is a spiritual thing to me so i kind of stick to that when mentioning it.


----------



## Riza (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep. The only non-furry person I know of that knew about it is under the impression that I'm not one anymore (I kind of silently "quit" the fandom for a while at one point).


----------



## Fizzington (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't remember if I commented on here or not, but I know I voted a while back. I try to keep it out of the public, because almost everyone I know has knowledge about furries. My closest friends and my ex either were told, or they just looked through my drawings. XD I do wear a collar once in a while, but it's mostly because I like how it looks, not for the furfaggotry.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't bother hiding it. I don't see the point. If someone's opinion of me changes because of it, it's not my problem until they make it my problem.

That being said, I voted "Only friends and family" because I don't just run up to people going "OMIGAWD U HAVE A WOLF ON UR SHIRT I <3 WUFFIES U MUST BE A FURRY I AM TOO LOLOLOL WE SHUD B FRANDS". I don't really talk to people who aren't my friends or family, so it never comes up. Excluding, of course, watchers on art sites.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 3, 2011)

SpartaDog said:


> I don't bother hiding it. I don't see the point. If someone's opinion of me changes because of it, it's not my problem until they make it my problem.
> 
> That being said, I voted "Only friends and family" because I don't just run up to people going "OMIGAWD U HAVE A WOLF ON UR SHIRT I <3 WUFFIES U MUST BE A FURRY I AM TOO LOLOLOL WE SHUD B FRANDS". I don't really talk to people who aren't my friends or family, so it never comes up. Excluding, of course, watchers on art sites.


Well of course you shouldn't run up to people yelling in very bad grammar.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 4, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Well of course you shouldn't run up to people yelling in very bad grammar.



Indeed. I suppose I shouldn't speak, sing, whisper, write, text, type, Morse code or sign it to anyone in very bad grammar either, should I?


----------



## Alderic (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't hide it.
If someone asks then I tell them :3


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 4, 2011)

The majority of my friends know I have a second furry facebook account, though I don't usually go into the specifics of explaining it to them.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 4, 2011)

No, I gladly show them my yiff folder.


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

Only if someone asks, I'll gladly tell (I won't gush lol)
Mmmph. Furry is only taboo if you make it a taboo thing, I have no reason to hide it.


----------



## Daubentonia (Sep 5, 2011)

98% yes. My closest friends and girlfriend (who is also a furry) know, and just a few others. If someone asks, or it comes up, I won't deny that I have "furry tendencies" but I tend to keep it quiet. I do sometimes make posts related to my furry side on other sites, but those aren't often and I don't actively state that I am one.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 9, 2011)

If they asked I would tell them but, the only two people I've asked what they think of furries. 
They both said something along the lines of "Oh you mean those people that dress as animals and have sex?"


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 11, 2011)

i don't think my family knows what furries are.  but i wear a tail sometimes, and kitty ears a lot.  i think they just assume i'm weird.  i don't hide it though.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont tell anyone because of what most people will imply from the mostly false negative aspects that surround this fandom.  Although they do have some sort of suspicions about it.  And my friends are jackasses lol.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 18, 2011)

LuchadoreBob said:


> I dont tell anyone because of what most people will imply from the mostly false negative aspects that surround this fandom.  Although they do have some sort of suspicions about it.  And my friends are jackasses lol.


In quoting Big Mac "eeeyup."
Now from what I can tell either y'all don't care about being secretive at all or y'all care a whole lot about, because I see very little middle ground esque comments to show that furries are predominatly very secretive about


----------



## T j k (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't tell a lot of people. Chances are most of them have never heard of the furry fandom and googling "furry" doesn't bring up very positive results. Especially image search. And considering how quick some rumors can spread, I'd really not like to take risks. Would suck to be "that kid who fucks cats".


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not something I tell everyone on the street, but anytime I've known a person for a little while, enough to get a general feel of how much they are willing to expand their worldview, I see if they even know what furry is and then if their response is neutral to positive I continue, and if it's negative I change the subject.


----------



## Furyright (Sep 19, 2011)

I only tell people that ask. I'm pretty sure no one else cares.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 19, 2011)

tell em if they ask got nothin to hide hell ill even admit i like mlp:fim


----------



## johnny (Sep 19, 2011)

My girlfriend is the only person I've ever told, so far

I don't feel the need to tell the world. If people ask (which I doubt) maybe I'll talk


----------



## KnightOnline (Sep 20, 2011)

I've only told my girlfriend... she lives with me and would eventually find out one way or another. But generally I don't volunteer the information. I will say so if anyone asks though.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sick of having to be secretive, but don't have the confidence to tell anyone. My brother knows about it, but that's about it. (Other than people online, who don't know me in person) I get seriously sick of being human so it's not easy to hide. Sometimes I'll drop little hints, like my fursona (not associated with me, more of a character) as my character in something (IMVU, some games, etc.) which helps to let people know, but I don't _directly _tell anyone. I'd rather tell people but can't.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 22, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I tried telling some of my close friends at school, but now they think I'm a zoophile.


 I'm sorry about that. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

It came up when talking to co-workers. I showed them a picture of Goldenwolf's and said "I like looking at art like this and am trying to draw it." I hope they didn't go home and Google it later xD

(They wanted to know where I met my boyfriend/fiancee thing, which would be through a furry site.)


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Most of the people I associate with know that I am a costumer, mascot, furry. I have been out there doing it for about ten years now and nobody really seems to care. Though when my new neighbor came over she saw one of the heads on my dining room table and she asked what that was. I told her it is a furry head I am fixing (replacing a nose) and she freaked out. Her first remark was "_those furries are sick and twisted people and should be locked away_" before she turned around and left. A few days later we talked and she said she was sorry for her actions. I had to explain to her that the majority of furries are not what the general public knows. We are just a bunch of fun loving people who dress up for fun. I told her it is no different that dressing up for halloween, a convention, event, ballgame, ect. She now thinks my partial fur suit is cute and has accepted furries. 

So to answer your question. No I do not hide it. Why should I? I am happy to be who I am and I do not mind sharing that with the world.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 15, 2011)

BINKS_Wolf said:


> Most of the people I associate with know that I am a costumer, mascot, furry. I have been out there doing it for about ten years now and nobody really seems to care. Though when my new neighbor came over she saw one of the heads on my dining room table and she asked what that was. I told her it is a furry head I am fixing (replacing a nose) and she freaked out. Her first remark was "_those furries are sick and twisted people and should be locked away_" before she turned around and left. A few days later we talked and she said she was sorry for her actions. I had to explain to her that the majority of furries are not what the general public knows. We are just a bunch of fun loving people who dress up for fun. I told her it is no different that dressing up for halloween, a convention, event, ballgame, ect. She now thinks my partial fur suit is cute and has accepted furries.
> 
> So to answer your question. No I do not hide it. Why should I? I am happy to be who I am and I do not mind sharing that with the world.


Well really the only difference being that people usually don't spend upwards of a couple hundred dollars for fan gear/halloween costumes.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 15, 2011)

Not really. I don't go out of my way to tell people, but I'll say yes if someone asks.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 15, 2011)

Only people on this website and Furtopia know about it.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pretty much everyone I know is aware that I'm a furry.  I sort of announced it to all my friends on Facebook a while ago, and I never really mentioned it again after that.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd be so embarrased i'd jump of a bloody bridge if someone outside my family or someone other than furries found out.


----------



## Lula (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll tell someone I am if they ask me, but I just don't think it's so important that you'd need to tell absolutely EVERYONE on Earth, and a little beyond that.


----------



## Razorscab (Oct 16, 2011)

Only 2 of my irl friends know and one is a furry too. I think if someone asked me I would tell them.
I think some of my friends are starting to suspect it though because they watch me draw anthros all the time and I drop a few hints on facebook occasionally. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't tell anyone unless they said something like that id be like "yeah,im into furry fandom too" but not really anything to express to friends or family


----------



## Sunari (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not secretive about being a furry, but I don't like my family getting into my furry business, so I keep my furry-related stuff to myself.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 30, 2011)

Well it seems that this ol thread had run it's course, I wanted to get one last post in before I let it die off into the catacombs of the old threads. So thanks y'all for all the comments and poll answers but this thread is going to die come next month and hopefully no one is going to necro it cause that aint right.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 30, 2011)

No, but then again I don't shove my hobbies down people's throats.


----------



## EmiBish (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't say everyone knows, but it's not like I'm in the "Furry closet" or something. I just don't go around screaming "FURRRIIEEES" everywhere. If the rare subject is brought up, I say I draw the art, which I do.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Oct 30, 2011)

I tell very few myself, it's not something I think is worth mentioning to people. My close friend doesn't even know what furries are.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely secret! 

My family wouldn't know what the fuck that is, my boyfriend only knows about them through that CSI clip and a couple of weird music videos, and generally everyone important in my real life would not give a shit under the best of circumstances. So,why bother? IMO, unless you think the person could possibly have an affinity for it then going over how the fandom is not a bunch of weirdos having massive suit orgies is wasted breath. Like telling a football fanatic buddy about your Warcraft raiding strategies. 

I have my own, partially separate group of furry friends and we go do furry things. That's the only people who will ever know in RL.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow.  Just wow.  I get trolled for bringing subjects like this up.

My older brother found out about me being a furry, and he thought I was some kind of depraved omnisexual.  He threatened to tell my parents, but unfortunately for him, they already knew.  They saw a wikipedia page on furries, and they guessed I was one.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  I get trolled for bringing subjects like this up.



You got trolled for making a 'coming out' thread, this isn't one of those.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> You got trolled for making a 'coming out' thread, this isn't one of those.



 My thread wasn't a coming out thread, sorry for the confusion.  That is why I was so pissed at everyone.  They didn't read the damn thread.

It's not coming out, its explaining the fandom to others who ask about it.  My older brother was being a douche, so I had to let him know that my parents already knew.


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

Run around cooing everyday so yea basically everyone knows


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 10, 2011)

Very few people know, I'm still trying to figure out myself.  Not to mention that most of my community has a 4chan shaped view of furries.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope, but it doesn't require being blurted out either. If someone asks WTF I'm drawing, well then yeah I'll gladly explain it.


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 4, 2011)

Originally, I wouldn't mind mentioning I'm a furry. Like if someone is wondering why there's anthro stuff on my laptop screen, I'll just casually mention it, not make a real discussion, just a passing mention. But I decided to have a night out with some furries last week. Poor life decisions FTL. I suddenly feel the need to keep my furry interests a secret that does not need to be known to anyone, ever.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 4, 2011)

CaptainNico said:


> Originally, I wouldn't mind mentioning I'm a furry. Like if someone is wondering why there's anthro stuff on my laptop screen, I'll just casually mention it, not make a real discussion, just a passing mention. But I decided to have a night out with some furries last week. Poor life decisions FTL. I suddenly feel the need to keep my furry interests a secret that does not need to be known to anyone, ever.



Ha! Thats a story I'd love to hear. Where's the thread for the well-adjusted furries? 

I quite enjoy the furry scene, very much so, I always have. But when people notice how I draw anthropomorphic animals all the time I simply tell them I'm a cartoon artist, since that is my style anyways, and I don't mention the furry part. I just don't feel any need to explain things for people who watched a CSI years ago and now they know all they need to know about it. If they pursue it further I will gladly make the effort to explain that it isn't all fursuit sex, but random people on the street? No.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 4, 2011)

It's good for me and you guys/gals to know about it. The more I keep it from the real world, the longer I can do it.


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

I brought up the subject with two of my nerd friends.
They were all like "eeeewwwwww furries. Perverts and dogfuckers fjdbhdhsidbbdjd"
I calmly explained it was a hobby and they were like "fapping is a hobby? :v"
*facepalm* Idiots.
So remember, be a furry and expect to get shit for it. And also remember to not give a shit in return and don't defend it because hobbies don't need defending.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

Meh.. If a friend asked I'd be honest. I don't feel a need to tell parents/anyone who doesn't ask unless it comes up.

That said, I go out in ears... So people might know. they might not. I don't really care.


----------



## Arek (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't go around broadcasting it. Chances are I wouldn't use the word "furry" unless I knew the person was familiar with the fandom simply because of the mainstream portrayal. But, if someone asked I wouldn't be ashamed to admit that I follow the fandom.


----------



## wolfman25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am secret about being in the fandom. I know other furries but just haven't told them and probably won't . Plus I am a good actor so they don't suspect a thing:3


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 8, 2011)

I am secretive about it because all the dysfunctional members ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## DKitty (Dec 9, 2011)

Not to total strangers, I wouldn't. I don't act like it in public, much less even socialize with anybody irl. 

The only people that know I am openly furry are all my friends/watchers from FA, one non-fur best guy friend of two years, my mom & grandma, my first ex/best friend who is a fur himself, & my case manager.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't run around pronouncing that I am a furry, but I don't deny it if asked.

The back of my badge at work has fur badge attached to it with the artwork facing out =p


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Told my friends they dont seem to mind. Havent told my family. They would flip out. I might tell them once I leave.


----------



## carpetburn (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't leave home without my long, brown, woolen tail, I walk on all four, rawr at people and will not hesitate to bite if someone tries to pet me.

Badass furrying circa 2000

..unlike that guy above, what a pussy


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

carpetburn said:


> I can't leave home without my long, brown, woolen tail, I walk on all four, rawr at people and will not hesitate to bite if someone tries to pet me.
> 
> Badass furrying circa 2000
> 
> ..unlike that guy above, what a pussy



You'll fit right in here :V


----------



## Slighted (Dec 11, 2011)

The thing is, it's hard to be secretive about being into furry stuff when you draw a lot, it tends to just be there on the page over and over again. Hard to act nonchalant when you have a sketchbook filled with anthros doing people things. You can simply never show people your work, but if you draw you want an audience, they go hand in hand...


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

No one outside of FA really knows, but if someone asked, I'd probably tell them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2011)

carpetburn said:


> I can't leave home without my long, brown, woolen tail, I walk on all four, rawr at people and will not hesitate to bite if someone tries to pet me.
> 
> Badass furrying circa 2000
> 
> ..unlike that guy above, what a pussy



And you're weird, but who cares?


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 11, 2011)

I would say I'm pretty open about it, seeing as I wear a tail on a daily basis, and I am working on tiger ears to fix to the top of my favorite hat. Most people just say it looks cool. But if they ask for an explination, I explain that I am indeed a furry, and if they don't know what that is I explain it to them as best as I can.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

To be honest I'd rather the fact that I was a furry not be known by any of my potential employers. I'd hate for them to google it to figure out what it is and be assaulted by a wall of dicks.


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> To be honest I'd rather the fact that I was a furry not be known by any of my potential employers. I'd hate for them to google it to figure out what it is and be assaulted by a wall of dicks.



I can see how that would be a reason to keep it secret lol


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

kobuzero said:


> I can see how that would be a reason to keep it secret lol



Especially right now during which time all of my employers are guaging the contents of my twitter and facebook profiles in an effort to find some social flaw. Which is why I have a seperate furry one.


----------



## Jesp (Dec 13, 2011)

Neither or.

It's not something I advertise and make SURE people know like some obnoxious furries do, but it's not something I'm paranoid about people finding out either.
Basically just family and friends have any idea of it, and luckily they realize it's just a hobby to me.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 15, 2011)

Only a few of my friends know partially because most wouldn't understand  but i would like for more people to know, so i don't feel so secretive and awkward all the time..


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 19, 2011)

I only tell fellow bronies, furries and well.. people that are like bronies/furries, but aren't.
Also.. Whoa.. Pretty much secretive.. Understandable, as furries get prejudiced a bit too much.


----------



## Rebahnic (Dec 19, 2011)

*Never leave your account logged in kids


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 19, 2011)

Vaah said:


> You are all fucking crazy



What with all the new users we have these days, there's just no shortage of occasions where I can use this reaction face.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Dec 31, 2011)

O_O I left this thread for dead two months ago and it still lives. There are thirty four thousand views and this doesn't get stickied, how does that work? Ah nuts I give it another month at best then it should be done. (I don't want it to be, but all good things come to an end)


----------



## Allamo Fox (Dec 31, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> O_O I left this thread for dead two months ago and it still lives. There are thirty four thousand views and this doesn't get stickied, how does that work? Ah nuts I give it another month at best then it should be done. (I don't want it to be, but all good things come to an end)


I didn't even know this was happening. I hadn't even gone to the main page of this place! I don't know whether to be frustrated or ecstatic. oh well


----------



## Wulfeh (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you to whoever made this thread, this is just what I was looking for. I was worried that I was going to have to be more open about being a furry if I was going to be on here but you guys seem to be like me. I am so glad this didn't get deleted like Allamo Fox was talking about, this is just what I needed!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

Wulfeh said:


> Thank you to whoever made this thread, this is just what I was looking for. I was worried that I was going to have to be more open about being a furry if I was going to be on here but you guys seem to be like me. I am so glad this didn't get deleted like Allamo Fox was talking about, this is just what I needed!



Dude/dudette.....why would we dislike you for being furry when this IS a forum for furries? That doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

Very few people know as yet, though I did only give in and officially join last Saturday, so give me a chance. For what it's worth (not much) I'm not sure whether I could actually tell anyone, but I don't plan on keeping it a secret either, let them find out some time or other, not that most people in this country would know much, or anything, of what it meant. My parents certainly wouldn't.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 17, 2012)

only one of my friends REALLY know, and there's a few that might get the gist but I don't tell people and am rather embarrassed about some finding out.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 17, 2012)

it would be really interesting to show up to a party in a full fursuit and never tell anyone or let anyone know it was me. i wonder if they'd figure it out and what they'd say.... i wonder who would have fun with it and who would tell me to gtfo


----------



## phasma (Jan 17, 2012)

To me really no one asked so no one knows. I don't consider it to be a thing to be secretive about, at least to me.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

i just dont go around telling people but a few of my friends know... but yeh some of the people in this fandom are horendus and i dont want to be accociated with that.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

i am essentially sth auckland's furry rep since nobody here knows what the fandom is. this makes conversion so much easier.


----------



## NarNarZombie (Jan 20, 2012)

My friend told me he was a furry and explained what it was. He basically introduced me to it all and that is how I got into it. He basically got our entire friend group into it, and as far as telling other people. I don't see anything shameful in it so if they ask I tell them.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 20, 2012)

All of my friends know, but a few of my family understand what it means. Mom calls me crazy for wearing a tail sometimes, but I believe that's because she doesn't understand what 'Furry' is.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm on a don't ask, don't tell basis. If someone asks why I draw animal people all the time, I'll tell them why and only elaborate if they want to know more. Otherwise, who cares. I don't expect people to go around telling everyone they meet what their hobbies are.


----------



## Austenck (Jan 20, 2012)

Only a couple of my close friends know. 

My other friends have this giant misconception that all furries are sex freaks and I don't want them to put me under that category x_x


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

Only the other people online know.  The IRL friends that have my Deviantart link know though.  Thats about it.  The fandom isnt very well accepted due to most people thinking were all perverts, so I avoid the subject IRL/off the web.


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2012)

Typically, I don't mention it to other people. Usually, the furry fandom has a bad image. I only talk about it unless they mention it first.


----------



## Bucephalus (Jan 22, 2012)

I tend to keep it a secret. I'm in the military and in a social group like that it's way too easy to get typecast. I actually have a relatively good reputation there and I don't want to get rebranded as 'that werewolf guy' after all this time building up some good working relationships.


----------



## Snowdog1717 (Jan 22, 2012)

I tell people if it comes up. My friend is a furry hating /b/tard, I told him because the subject came up and he said "I hate you furfag" and then life went on like nothing happened.... So it's really no big deal at all


----------



## Yago (Jan 23, 2012)

Huh. I'm surprised everyone knows is the least voted option (it's the one I picked).

I'm not secretive about it. I bring it up in conversation like any other hobby.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I tell very few people ever since I found out that I was a furry. I told my parents and they just freaked out as if the world had just ended


----------



## craftyandy (Jan 24, 2012)

this is very sad statistic.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 26, 2012)

To be honest, I don't think the majority of people I know have any idea what a 'furry' is, so I don't think I have to worry. Everybody knows I like drawing anthro things and having my own little characters, and have done since I was around seven years old. I mean, I'm not really into most of the really hardcore stuff, so I don't have to put up with questions about that: it's more curiosity about my drawings than anything else.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

Kuro-Arashi-Ame said:


> Only the other people online know.  The IRL friends that have my Deviantart link know though.  Thats about it.  The fandom isnt very well accepted due to most people thinking were all perverts, so I avoid the subject IRL/off the web.


The few times I go to FA the first thing I see on the main page is about twenty thumbnails usually involving some sort of diapers, macro, or hermaphrodite shi7 and you don't think most furries are perverts. Sorry but I been here long enough to know that CSI is right most of the folks involved in this are pervs, sorry to shoot you down but it's the truth. If you can find one furry art website that doesn't have porn on it and more than 500 members I will change my opinion, I'm disgusted by it too but the cold hard truth is the cold hard truth.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2012)

I know this is a hobby and all so I have been slowly telling my friends about it and they seem pretty accepting about it. One of had alot of knowledge about it and isnt a furry.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 26, 2012)

Often when I go onto the main site, the first page only has the odd couple of explicit images. Maybe it's just luck.
But yes, get enough people together, let them do what they want and soon they are bored of normal porn and want something more adventurous.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow so Wednesday I told my mom all about furries as it somehow made it's way into our discussion we were having. About the fursonas, furmeets, conventions, fursuiting, artwork commissions, etc. I just didn't tell her the yiffy side of it, though. She seemed rather intrigued by it all, but also found it a little weird, especially the fursuiting. But I'm glad she was so open; I was totally expecting her to be like,  "it's inappropriate for a boy your age to be acting like an animal :/"


----------



## Wulfeh (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish I could tell more people but I don't want to look like a freak, why do people hate furries?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

I could care less if people know. I also could care less if they find it weird. 

All I care about is being myself, and I'll be into whatever fandoms I feel like.

Not a lot of people know, though, since I haven't been in the fandom for very long.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm open about it if people ask. Honestly, if people think its weird, it wouldn't be the first time they would think I am cause I am someone who just gets into things that people find weird, haha


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 30, 2012)

I tend to keep it quiet with my family and friends, simply because they trust google more than me and (always have) assumed the worst. They have kind intentions, but somehow they always find the most fucked-up pages pertaining to anything I tell them I'm interested in.


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

no one who lives even REMOTELY close even knows what a furry is so it doesnt matter if i tell them or not. iv worn collars and ears and stuff in public and people just stared or mumbled something under their breathe


----------



## Benufon (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't identify even an entity in my region that know what furry is, so I never hide my furry art. My family thought it was just a cartoon I like to draw and they don't take that in their concern. Nevertheless, I'm aware of exposing my art to other people who don't really acquaint with me might misunderstood them I'm a fanatic.


----------



## Htedomsa (Feb 5, 2012)

No. Not at all. I don't go around with a blinking neon sign that says "Hey I'm a furry!!", but I am not about to hide who I am either in any way. If some one is cool with it fine, if not who cares? If someone wants to ask or comment or whatever that's their deal. I just respond accordingly.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 5, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> I tend to keep it quiet with my family and friends, simply because they trust google more than me and (always have) assumed the worst. They have kind intentions, but somehow they always find the most fucked-up pages pertaining to anything I tell them I'm interested in.


Oh gosh I know exactly what you mean. For me its always my sister though, and she will show others in the family, >.<


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 10, 2012)

I keep it as a secret only because if they'll google "furry" they will find porn, porn and porn. xDDDD They know I draw mostly animals... but they don't know sometimes I like to draw "adult" things. xDDDDDD So yeah, it's kinda a secret. xD


----------



## Allamo Fox (Feb 29, 2012)

SilverScythe said:


> I keep it as a secret only because if they'll google "furry" they will find porn, porn and porn. xDDDD They know I draw mostly animals... but they don't know sometimes I like to draw "adult" things. xDDDDDD So yeah, it's kinda a secret. xD


agreed, finally someone who gets it


----------



## Lewi (Mar 5, 2012)

Allamo Fox said:


> Furries are like Muslims. Alot of us are nice people, but there are the extremists. These extremists grab all the media attention, and once there story sets in they make the rest of us look bad, so we remain quite. Ergo CSI Episode "Fur and Loathing"
> I couldn't bear to watch more than ten minutes of that crap.
> Either way, we need to speak up. But when we do we get called furfags by a bunch of idiotic people who have nothing better than to troll us.
> Ergo: god hates furries and the AFC.
> Why must humans be so misunderstanding?



This.
So much this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2012)

Lewi said:


> This.
> So much this.



Like I said on Facebook, Furries are just like any group of people, not just Muslims. I think Allamo was being a bit racist there, I mean, it's not just Muslims who have bad people amongst them, Christians do as well for one, so do the police for two. So I think better thing to say would be "furries are like any other group of people".


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 6, 2012)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom


now that sounds about right.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 6, 2012)

Does telling someone you're furry free you from the inevitable drama or something? If not, then I see no reason to bother allowing others to find out.


----------



## cremep0ps739 (Mar 6, 2012)

i would tell people, but i`m just naturally very quiet in general.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 6, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> now that sounds about right.



No it doesn't. it sounds like Aden is generalizing furries just as much as the people who doesn't want to tell which imo makes him no better. He basically said most furries are bad and that is false, it's the other way around my friend, most furries are good, normal people, it's a select few who let the fandom down.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 6, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Like I said on Facebook, Furries are just like any group of people, not just Muslims. I think Allamo was being a bit racist there, I mean, it's not just Muslims who have bad people amongst them, Christians do as well for one, so do the police for two. So I think better thing to say would be "furries are like any other group of people".


Yeah I said I'd be gone but a friend notified me of what Levi quoted me on, I have no recolection of saying that and have had trouble with a friend of mine borrrowing my furry account for a while now and it should be sorted out now.


----------



## Semisar (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not something that I go out of my way to hide or advertise. I wouldn't deny it if somebody asked me, but it's not like something that comes up very often.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

Allamo Fox said:


> Yeah I said I'd be gone but a friend notified me of what Levi quoted me on, I have no recolection of saying that and have had trouble with a friend of mine borrrowing my furry account for a while now and it should be sorted out now.



should keep passwords a secret.  I am very forgetful, Each day I get on the forums I never remember what I posted the day before.


----------



## Frroat (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not really afraid of telling people I'm a furry, those who know me have all seen that I enjoy making "animal people" artwork and just accept it. I mean, I feel reluctant at times to tell people because of the stereotype furries have about being all about sex, and one friend of mine got that idea when I told her, she thought it was hilarious though, but I cleared things up for her! If anyone asks me if I'm a furry I just tell them the truth, after all it is something I enjoy, why lie about it?


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 18, 2012)

I have no reason to announce it to anyone, because that would be weird. Not to mention pretty much everyone I know has never even heard of a furry, so having to explain what one is could get a little...awkward. No, I keep myself to myself, but the ones who are aware of what a furry is, suspect I am one.


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes and no; a fair number of people both offline and online know that I draw animals that walk upright and wear clothes, but neither I nor they use the term 'furry'. I just have never used the term, and call it 'anthromorphic/anthro' art instead.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't told a single person. Though, funny thing is, it turns out a lot of my online friends have came out of the closet about being furries. I haven't "returned the favor", though. I probably wouldn't mind, except that I write erotic stuff and I don't want my already established friends poking around my fetishes. Just seems like things would get weird 

Also, yay, first post


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

Aden said:


> I keep it a deep, dark secret because I'm embarrassed about being associated with most of the other people in the fandom



Much the same in my case, but my family and friends know it. But from outside that group I down play it, and just act normal.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Mar 19, 2012)

Everybody who knows what a furry is knows, due to the fact im a complete furfag, I constantly walk round in ears or I refer to my partners as "mates" and I certain body parts to the furry equivalents. not intentionally, its just a force of habit. However not a lot of people know what a furry is in my area, because most of them have never heard of the internet. they only exist in their little bubble named Blackberry Messenger.

The only people I intentionally tell im a furry are my partners. if they are going to be dating me I feel they have a right to know who I am.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 19, 2012)

ArgonTheFox said:


> Everybody who knows what a furry is knows, due to the fact im a complete furfag, I constantly walk round in ears or I refer to my partners as "mates" and I certain body parts to the furry equivalents. not intentionally, its just a force of habit. However not a lot of people know what a furry is in my area, because most of them have never heard of the internet. they only exist in their little bubble named Blackberry Messenger.
> 
> The only people I intentionally tell im a furry are my partners. if they are going to be dating me I feel they have a right to *know who I am.*



You just made furry sound like it's a personality trait. It's not.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Mar 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You just made furry sound like it's a personality trait. It's not.



If I made it sound like that I apologize, I do recognize the fandom as a hobby and nothing more, that wasn't exactly what I was getting at. I mean I feel like my partners are entitled to know about it because personally I think its a bit of a strange hobby to pursue and I know some people are freaked out or offended by it, so I tell those who I date so they can make a judgement on me towards if they think im "the one" or not.

Now im going to go get some coffee before I make another badly worded statement that will get me hunted and killed.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 19, 2012)

Since i joined the fandom recently, although i think i have always had a connection to furries, i have been trying to be open about it, but its quite hard to say that your into anthro animals, because most people think your into animal porn or a fetish or something. Which is not true, at least for most people, and i get irritated when people say that. 

Anway what im saying is that i have been trying to be open but its quite difficult.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 19, 2012)

LouyieBlu said:


> Since i joined the fandom recently, although i think i have always had a connection to furries, i have been trying to be open about it, but its quite hard to say that your into anthro animals, because most people think your into animal porn or a fetish or something. Which is not true, at least for most people, and i get irritated when people say that.
> 
> Anway what im saying is that i have been trying to be open but its quite difficult.



Disregarding why you feel the need to "open" about such a thing, word choice can make a difference. I strongly doubt many people are going to jump from something like "cartoon animal people" to horrible, horrible pornography.


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 20, 2012)

Not at all. I have furry art plastered over my walls, and often wear a rabbit hat/ears/tail etc. while out and about. I think it would be wrong to say _everyone_ knows, but I don't exactly keep it behind closed doors. The only people who don't know, really, are simply because we don't really talk :3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 21, 2012)

Not in the slightest. I embrace my Fursona with all my compassion and heart. I even have a giant 'Furry Fox' poster in my room that I made. Man, the looks on my friends face's when they saw that for the first time... Absolutely priceless!


----------



## milkgila (Mar 21, 2012)

actually, I only tell my family and some close friends. I wonder why people could hate the fandom, it's not like we're committing crimes or anything


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 21, 2012)

That's because people are afraid of change. They're afraid of us being more different than them, and they're afraid that we'd might force our culture onto them.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 21, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> That's because people are afraid of change. They're afraid of us being more different than them, and they're afraid that we'd might force our culture onto them.


Its something I notice in the US more so than some other countries.
I guess we are just super close-minded.


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 21, 2012)

Quite frankly, most people really don't care about us. Every now and then the media picks up a subculture to beat on, such as the Trekkies a few years back. They briefly tinged furries, I mean, why not? We're a little weird and quite a sexually open culture. However, in most interviews, we get quite a good light. 
The short answer I would say, is the fact that we're unknown. Many humans fear the unknown, and anything outside the 'normal' of their social cliques, and societies descriptions of such confuses them, and scares them.
In many cases as well, people don't know anything about furries, and therefore it's very much up to whoever explains it to them, the outlook. This doesn't necessarily derive from people prejudiced against furries either, you will always get that one angsty fur who doesn't want to be understood and leaves a bad example, or someone who ends up just giving people the wrong idea.

Generally however, most people really don't care what you're into so long as you're not trying to shove it down their throats. Most myths and prejudices can be dispelled with a little honesty, I guess.

Pyo~


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> Its something I notice in the US more so than some other countries.
> I guess we are just super close-minded.



Not ALL of you. Most American's are actually quite open-minded on some subjects. It's just a generalisation about American's being fat, loud, obnoxious and close-minded, when really, you're not. It's only the Politically-backwards, swamp-dwellers in the Arse-crack of America that are close-minded.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Not ALL of you. Most American's are actually quite open-minded on some subjects. It's just a generalisation about American's being fat, loud, obnoxious and close-minded, when really, you're not. It's only the Politically-backwards, swamp-dwellers in the Arse-crack of America that are close-minded.


As an Amurican I must disagree. Everyone I know hates me for questioning 911. Seriously, they write terrorist on my locker and shit. But then again, I think the males of this generation are less open minded. But girls seem to be way more open minded. I go to an all guy school which is how I can tell... I will never say I'm a furry to anyone in my school unless I want to be fucking punched while walking down the hallway. (happened once already)


----------



## JArt. (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> As an Amurican I must disagree. Everyone I know hates me for questioning 911. Seriously, they write terrorist on my locker and shit. But then again, I think the males of this generation are less open minded. But girls seem to be way more open minded. I go to an all guy school which is how I can tell... I will never say I'm a furry to anyone in my school unless I want to be fucking punched while walking down the hallway. (happened once already)



Thats not being close minded, thats just people not liking your thoughts and ideas :V


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> As an Amurican I must disagree. Everyone I know hates me for questioning 911. Seriously, they write terrorist on my locker and shit. But then again, I think the males of this generation are less open minded. But girls seem to be way more open minded. I go to an all guy school which is how I can tell... I will never say I'm a furry to anyone in my school unless I want to be fucking punched while walking down the hallway. (happened once already)



It's Missouri, I would expect no less :v 

Well he did say _most_ Americans, and _some_ subjects. Not all or all. Pretty much every American I've met has been quite open-minded, at least.

/offtopic


----------



## KaeNight (Mar 24, 2012)

Eh. I'm not someone who goes screaming out 'I'm a furry! Love me!'. A few of my friends know. If people asked, I'd tell them. But I'm not going to go up to some people in my year, and scream 'HAI GUISE IMA FURRY', haha. c:


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. I just spent most of a week angling myself away from a friend/host/roommate while on my laptop or phone while checking FA. Furries have such a polluted reputation from the popular media that I'm scared how everyday friends would take it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> As an Amurican I must disagree. Everyone I know hates me for questioning 911. Seriously, they write terrorist on my locker and shit. But then again, I think the males of this generation are less open minded. But girls seem to be way more open minded. I go to an all guy school which is how I can tell... I will never say I'm a furry to anyone in my school unless I want to be fucking punched while walking down the hallway. (happened once already)



Yeah, I know how that feels. Hell, I've spent 3 years in a All-Boys Catholic School. And as for this generations girls being more open-minded, I guess it differs in other countries. Some of the girls in Australia can be quite brain-dead or highly intelligent. You can never really gauge which group thinks of what, I guess.


----------



## Tarogar (Mar 28, 2012)

i keep it a secret to most people because i think it will get me in more trouble than i need. and i got a lot of that. but i guess this will change soon enough.


----------



## u66819 (Mar 29, 2012)

It is good to be secretive about being a furry or you may be sent to see me.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2012)

...Really? "lolol i m nazi i trol u"

Are you another one of those newfags who just discovered things like /b/ and found out it was cool to troll furries?


----------



## u66819 (Mar 29, 2012)

Troll? I am here to discuss animal-people. Just like you.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2012)

DoctorMengele said:


> Troll? I am here to discuss animal-people. Just like you.



You suck.

Just thought you might like to know that.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 29, 2012)

DoctorMengele said:


> Troll? I am here to discuss animal-people. Just like you.


Hitler was a furry. :V


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Only my most trusted friend knows plus anyone reading this


----------



## ArcticClaw (Mar 31, 2012)

At first I only told a few select friends, now its a secret, why? Because a little more than 90% of the town where I go to school at, is anti-furry. When I first told my friends, it was awkward, very awkward. Now I am pretty open about it with my friends, but other than that, I keep it a secret. but the most awkward part was when my father found out, it was awkward, but he understood. But the number 1 scariest thought that came to my mind was 'Imagine if mom was still around and found out'. Now that can give a grown man nightmares, still have them.


----------



## Yukikitsune (Apr 1, 2012)

I've only told my closest friends, and my little sister figured it out on her own, and everyone (for the most part) is cool with it.  The wife of one of my friends is still kinda hesitant around me still, thanks to having been influenced by that... unfortunate episode of CSI, but she's slowly starting to be more comfortable around me again.

I avoid telling my family though, as pretty much all of them are fairly religious, and I'm not quite sure how they'd react.  And I don't really think I could take it if they had the same stereotypical reaction I'm afraid of.  My cousin (and boss) has already expressed some dislike of the furry community in the town I live in, so I'm already uncomfortable enough as it is...


----------



## snowkatt (Apr 9, 2012)

yes and i am also  obsessivley  secret about  beinga  closet transformer fan and that i hoard the toys  


...wait


...well crap   

disclaimer : the above post was sarcasm i loath emoticons so i amnot  about to use that  sarcasm emoticon  mutated pacman  on its side  duck thing


----------



## Havick (Apr 10, 2012)

only other furrys knows is not big deal to be honest if want to tell i ill tell but no one ill get it anyway since on my country apparently is unknowns lol


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Being a furry is something that I am semi open with, if the topic comes up I will say I am a furry. It's not something I will bring up out of no where usually though.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

I have kept this a secret at all costs and it is honestly killing me. I wish I could tell people but I fear they would never understand and thus vilify me in their ignorance.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 11, 2012)

^

This. 
They say you don't need to "come out" as a furry, but for some people in some situations, it's pretty much like that.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 16, 2012)

Two whole years??? I gues I should thank all y'all even though I have dropped out for a while. Thanks to my IRL friend Steve for notifying me of this things hitting two years.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 16, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I have kept this a secret at all costs and it is honestly killing me. I wish I could tell people but I fear they would never understand and thus vilify me in their ignorance.



You'll get there, Ember. Just like when you were afraid of making a thread for the first time. It just takes time.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 16, 2012)

I have told some people that I was a furry but everytime I bring it up. I always get stuck having to explain to them what a furry really is because their first assumption is that I'm some sex fiend and, after I explain what a furry really is. They refuse too believe anything I say and continue too go by their first asuumption of what they think a furry is, even with the evidence right in front of them.

Must people I know are ballbusters so telling them would be about the worst thing I could ever do. Only 3 people know that i'm a furry and are OK with it... somewhat. 2 of them got creeped out when I told them that I had plans on making a fursuit.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't really tell anyone but then it doesn't really matter if people know I'm a furry because it's some thing we all can enjoy.


----------



## IcyDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually new to the fandom, I simply don't know anyone who could do anything with the information...I really don't think my friends would care, and anyone one who isn't my friend I don't talk to. But I think I really  want to explore this site, the fandom, and my inner self regarding all this new information. before I make any decisions that may be considered rash


----------



## Demensa (Apr 19, 2012)

I haven't told anyone yet. I think it's just because the topic has never really come up with anyone I know.  
If it ever did I would probably be quite open about it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 21, 2012)

If the topic comes up when I'm talking with people I'll usually tell them I am. If it comes up in a negative way I use my awesome persuasive skills to change their ignorant opinion of furries.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm about to go to a furmeet/picnic soon. Hell if I would tell my family about it.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 21, 2012)

No way! I am too, are you going to the one at Hanna Park? :O


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 22, 2012)

I was private about it for a looong time.  However, now I do not care who knows.  I added it on my Facebook profile interests etc.    I don't go around announcing it, but I am very introverted anyway.  Most important is my wife understands and is supportive as its just one part of my eclectic personality..  when I do get a Fursuit I'll post up pics etc so I am sure that will get more friends and family asking questions...
I have spent too long denying myself of everything that makes up ME.  I got to a point in life that I just don't care what most other people think...   I just wish I had the courage to do this 30 yrs ago...


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 22, 2012)

My family is asking more and more questions about stuff, I'm trying to just tell them it's a sort of club I've joined without going into much detail about what goes on at some of the meets and what we do online, but they want to know peoples' names too, that's getting awkward to avoid, though I do know a few of my closest friends' birth names, useful in just such occasions. I need to get them to realise Eurofurence is a part of this 'club' too, they seem to have gotten the idea it's a music festival from somewhere, and are trying to convince me to go to more in this country first.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2012)

I don't mean to be a pessimist or an ass. But y'all don't have to be secretive about something you aren't. Just don't tell anyone, treat it like my friend treats being atheist "I won't get into your shit if you don't get into mine", or did he say that about being gay... anyway it is true. I think what he meant o sya was that leave people alone and you won't  have problems. If you go to FA and download pictures on your family's computer you are invading her stuff, if your parents come over to visit and snoop around and find something then they are at fault. Think before you do something "furry"


----------



## DaedolonX (May 2, 2012)

Hell yes. The fact I'm a fag confounds people as it is. If I start telling everyone about how I want to screw mythological creatures I'm libel to be crucified.


----------



## Anubite (May 2, 2012)

From where I am in New Jersey, if your a furry, your not a person apparently. I don't feel like being ousted from my wargaming group because among an even smaller and more closed minded group of nerds, i would never be able to explain it to them. Though it surprises me because they have seen my phone background and my computer backgrounds which are mostly anthro and furry stuff, but no one has asked. 

The one other thing that gets me is that i play Warhammer and miniatures games and if i ever brought up being a furry to my wargaming buddies, i dont know what would happen.

If they ask, i will tell though that its another one of my hobbies.


----------



## JonTheCaptive (May 24, 2012)

I only tell online contacts that I've known a while and trust with the  information. Being from a southern community full of Christians, I'm  terrified to even come out as gay, let alone a furry. About only 3-4  people know I'm gay. 2 of them know I'm a furry. And even then it took  me forever to open up to those people. The biggest reason I came onto  the FA community was so I could be more open without having to worry  about people pointing fingers, shouting obsceneties, and throwing  vegetables.


----------



## Aldino (May 24, 2012)

You all know, and for me that is too many people.


----------



## Ziggywolf (May 24, 2012)

I really see no differnace between furry or any other subculture you could belong to. As such I am open about it if people ask, but don`t go shoving it down peoples throats.  Why do so many people act like this is some sort of disease? Yeah I`m a furry, I`m also a scify fan and enjoy roleplaying. So what, noone cares exept for the people withinn that perticulare subculture. I have never had any problems, with either teachers, employers, parents, friends, siblings nor my offspring. Here it`s seen as comepletely normal, just another interest. Seriously stop the paranoya people. Now beeing gay, that is somthing you should be a little more cautious about. Though I cannot comprehend why it should matter to anyone.


----------



## Abundance (May 24, 2012)

I'm not a furry I'm an anthropomorphic aminal irl it's hard to keep that a secret.


----------



## Ziggywolf (May 24, 2012)

Glad to see I`m not the only one here with mental disorders...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2012)

Abundance said:


> I'm not a furry I'm an anthropomorphic aminal irl it's hard to keep that a secret.


Clever.
 I'm an *aminal *too


----------



## Abundance (May 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Clever.
> I'm an *aminal *too



omg wan 2 b aminal budies?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 24, 2012)

I really don't care enough. 

I check this forum during school.

No one else cares.

To be honest, if people found out, I'd just continue not caring. Doesn't change much.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (May 24, 2012)

I tell very little people. The only friends I have told what I am are the ones I know I can trust and have gotten to know them rather well. My girlfriend also knows but that is because she's a fur too. I did have have to explain to a couple of friends in college when they saw my Blacksad comic on my shelf. They were cool with it.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 24, 2012)

If peole ask, Ill tell them. If not, no.


----------



## KigRatel (May 24, 2012)

I like to be discreet, as I think all Furries, along with members of every fandom and other such social group, should be. If people ask, i'll tell. But people don't really _need_ to know, so I won't go about telling everyone for no reason, because that's annoying.


----------



## burakki (May 24, 2012)

Very few of my friends actually know (2). The worst part of that is felt awkward and embarrassed because it had been on my mind for so long, so i just forced it out to them. I couldn't even do it in person either, hiding behind phone/letters/etc, and hasn't really helped. At this point i'm not going to go around telling the world that i'm a furry, but if it ever comes up and someone asks, i'll say something


----------



## JoviSparks (May 25, 2012)

A few of my "in real life" friends know, but it's a good possibility that more people will know soon.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 25, 2012)

Well, you forgot one awnser to your poll, one that would be the one I would use, "no one knows besides myself."


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 25, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Well, you forgot one awnser to your poll, one that would be the one I would use, "no one knows besides myself."



But we know. And we're other furries...


----------



## KigRatel (May 25, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> But we know. And we're other furries...



You make it sound like we have some kind of sixth sense. Which would be kind of awesome but, i'm pretty sure we don't.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 26, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> You make it sound like we have some kind of sixth sense. Which would be kind of awesome but, i'm pretty sure we don't.


General Senses: Taste, touch, hear, feel, see. 
Other Senses: Balance and acceleration, temperature,  kinesthetic (knowing where your limbs are), and pain. (Also other internal senses) 
So we all actually have *many* more senses than just six.

OT: I recently told a couple my friends about the fandom and that I am a furry, but in a different way than that, but they get the point.


----------



## Ninjahound (May 26, 2012)

eh I tend to tell people, but I don't yell about it to everyone on the street. I think it's fun to be a furry and I know that I am not what the typical person thinks a "furry" is. As long as I know it and I have good friends that accept me, then I don't really mind sharing. And if someone doesn't accept it and thinks I'm a weirdo, then fuck 'em. I'm good without them  if they can't accept me for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2012)

I wear the same shirt every day that says "Yiff Me, I'm Furry"


----------



## ZerX (May 26, 2012)

"Yiff me, I'm a furfag" is better.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 26, 2012)

ZerX said:


> "Yiff me, I'm a *furfag*" is better.



Apologies. I already have copyright claims to that title.


----------



## Calypte (May 26, 2012)

I'm not hard-core into furry so I don't really tell people that I am. I just like to draw fantasy creatures and that kinda meshed with this fandom the most. Almost all my friends are furry though, so perhaps I'm just in denial.


----------



## TyinsDarkwulf (May 26, 2012)

Oh hell no, I would never tell anyone outside the fandom that I'm a furry. My friends and family know I really love animals which is fine, but actually telling them I'm a fur would just be more of a hassle than anything.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 26, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> You make it sound like we have some kind of sixth sense. Which would be kind of awesome but, i'm pretty sure we don't.



That would be great if we did. I could see it now, walking through a crowd "I sense a furry..."

But we know that Thoughtmaster is a furry, they just told us.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 26, 2012)

Really, how can you tell that I'm not just someone examining the movement from within? Just because someone is a member of this site doesn't mean that I'm part of the movement.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 26, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Really, how can you tell that I'm not just someone examining the movement from within? Just because someone is a member of this site doesn't mean that I'm part of the movement.





thoughtmaster said:


> Well, you forgot one awnser to your poll, one that would be the one I would use, "no one knows besides myself."



You said that you would pick the option that nobody but you knows that you're a furry. Which means that you're a furry.

Unless you lied to us D:  :V


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 26, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> You said that you would pick the option that nobody but you knows that you're a furry. Which means that you're a furry.
> 
> Unless you lied to us D:  :V


That depends on what your definition of furry is. If your definition is examining bestial and anthromophic with a great interest then I am a furry but if your definition is dressing up as animals, then I'm not one. I'm secretive about the first and don't do the second because it poises too great a risk of being discovered.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 26, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> That depends on what your definition of furry is. If your definition is examining bestial and anthromophic with a great interest then I am a furry but if your definition is dressing up as animals, then I'm not one. I'm secretive about the first and don't do the second because it poises too great a risk of being discovered.



Nobody defines furry like that. You're a furry (general sense), but not a fursuiter (more specific sense). More or less like me. 


In case I have not updated my own take here, cat's out of the bag and nobody cares. Funny, seems I was a tad nervous over nothing. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2012)

Calypte said:


> I'm not hard-core into furry so I don't really tell people that I am. I just like to draw fantasy creatures and that kinda meshed with this fandom the most. Almost all my friends are furry though, so perhaps I'm just in denial.



Perhaps indeed Napoleon.  Liger much?
Lolololololilytidivtk


----------



## Gigi the Tea Goat (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't really call myself a furry to anyone but my best friend, who is also one, but there's nothing to be secretive about since the most furry thing I do is draw my fursona from time to time. If people ask if it's a fursona, then I'm not going to deny it, but otherwise, I don't go around publicly expressing it. I didn't realize furry was something people had to "come out" about being. .-.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

People in my town don't even know furries exist.


----------



## Becky-Raptor (Jun 4, 2012)

i try to keep it a secret since everyone says being a furry is frowned upon


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldv told my grandpa but I asked him a few days ago that I wanted a tail and he said, "why?" and I told him just to wear around and he gave me this crazy look so I just keep it with my friends. :/


----------



## rolvo (Jun 4, 2012)

lets just keep it a secret if they're not furry themselves, others just don't understand and explaining it all the time gets tiresome ^^


----------



## Shy husky (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't told anyone but by older bother and a small bunch of my friends, for me I don't think I'll tell anyone else until a certain time or when they ask me


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 17, 2012)

My little sister knows but she thinks it's cool cause she's twelve and can get a drawing out of me now and then.Rest of the family would just say,"why,that's a White thing dressing up like an animal." ,so I keep it to myself,my little sister and a couple of friends.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes definitely.


----------



## Anubite (Jun 18, 2012)

Only told two people and one of them got me into this fandom in the first place.


----------



## Luckiione (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm waiting to tell people until I've gone to my first furry con this october. Friends from school kind of know? because the guy who got me interested in it is very open about it and they've heard me talking to him about going to a con, but My regular cosplay friends are oblivious. I'm lucky my boyfriend has accepted it and understands why I want to, but he's also bracing himself for the flack he might get for it from HIS friends when I finally DO start telling people. It's annoying as heck to have to be so hushhush about it, but it's whatever. Once I'm out in my partial suit thats it. I'mma be furry and proud.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm fairly open about it for the most part, at this point. I even have it in my Tumblr blog description :V

Admittedly, I'm hesitant to say much about it IRL since one of the people I live with is a furphobic jerk. Of course, if it came up, I'd be glad to fucking chew him out since he's a narcissistic asshole that deserves it. Still, best not to deliberately cause conflicts.


----------



## Akelu (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not secretive about it, but I'm not open about it either.  I don't feel the need to go around and tell people that are probably just going to be okay with it to your face, then turn around and talk shit behind your back.

My good friends know that I am... or that I'm at least interested in it.  I've shown them my art and they think it's neat, and understand that life is all about doing what makes you happy.   I'm not even sure if I would define myself as "furry" since I'm pretty new to this fandom.  That and I've never really liked labels...


----------



## badlands (Jun 18, 2012)

i havent told anyone and i can not see why i should need to.
 God help me if my mates found out, not that they'd disown me or anything but we take the piss out of each other quite alot. If they found out and then saw some of the stuff on FA's front page i'd be in for it big time.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Went to Anime North 3 weeks ago, bought ears, friends generally said nothing except for a "them ears", the next day I buy a tail (to match with the fluffy blue ears) and one if them asked in a loud fashion, "YOU'RE A FURRY???" in front of the group of 6 or so other friends. I told them that I got the tail to match it it, blah, blah, blah, I'm guessing they know that I'm a furry and they haven't brought it up ever since. Except for the same guy who asked that question out loud and laughed two weeks later in class about the shit I bought, so I was like, it's now my Halloween costume, GG. 

TL;DR: If you wear anything furry, people will think that you are. Of course, I haven't worn a collar or anything else furry and I was just cosplaying.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

People know that I have this both as my desktop and phone.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8199365/
They don't know the half.


----------



## Lewi (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread is full of closeted Furries.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

Lewi said:


> This thread is full of closeted Furries.


I think I can see why. Telling your friend that your a furry sorta makes them not look at you the right way.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

Unless they are a secret furry themselves, then you got a keeper.


----------



## Lewi (Jun 19, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> I think I can see why. Telling your friend that your a furry sorta makes them not look at you the right way.



If they even know what one is in the first place. 



WhiteSuburban said:


> Unless they are a secret furry themselves, then you got a keeper.



Because all Furries get along with each-other just fine!


----------



## badlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Lewi said:


> If they even know what one is in the first place.
> 
> Not everyone knows about ever internet culture in existence you know.



the problem comes when they google it. some of the stuff google brings up would make anyone look at you funny


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

Lewi said:


> If they even know what one is in the first place.
> 
> Not everyone knows about ever internet culture in existence you know.


Sometimes even when they know what one is, they will...
A. Don't bother to care
B. Stare at you in a odd way
C. Rant (Considering every culture has its own share of haters.)
D. Became furries in arms.

Well I be damned, we even gotten in the *Washington Post*.


badlands said:


> the problem comes when they google it. some of the stuff google brings up would make anyone look at you funny


Huh. *Google* "Wait, incognito mode" *Turn on* *Googles "Furries"* Yep, you are indeed correct.
Yes, I fear Googles way of storing data of me sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My first encounter of furries was on Garrys Mod. I sorta considered there art revolved around pornographic pictures of humanoid animals, but of course as you can see, I was misled.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy quad post batman!


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Holy quad post batman!


That's one of the problems with me, I can sometimes not think up all the stuff I want to respond to.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> That's one of the problems with me, I can sometimes not think up all the stuff I want to respond to.



Then use the  edit button instead of spamming the thread. It's what it's there for.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2012)

For the luv of furry jeebus use the edit or multiquote button.


Damn, Randy ninja'd me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> For the luv of furry jeebus use the edit or multiquote button.



Don't be daft, that would be to easy for the newcomers. :v


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

I will try that when that happens again.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> I will try that when that happens again.



Watcha mean try? it's not hard to click a button ya know. :v


----------



## badlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Don't be daft, that would be to easy for the newcomers. :v



i manage.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

badlands said:


> i manage.





Randy-Darkshade said:


> Watcha mean try? it's not hard to click a button ya know. :v


I mean just only I forget or become suddenly dumb when posting.


----------



## svaal-wolfbane (Jun 20, 2012)

my mate dosen't even know.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 20, 2012)

I wear my foxhat everywhere, so people that know what furries are usually ask "Are you a furry?" and I respond "Yes." and they're like "Cool!". 

End of story.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't go out of my way to tell people.
If they happen to see that I'm posting on sites like this
or I'm drawing my character, I'll honestly tell them.
I'm not ashamed and I have nothing to hide.


----------



## HanaKitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not secretive at all.  My friends love the fact that I'm a furry, and a couple of my friends even asked for fursuits!  It's a way to express my creativity to the world, and the fact that I love to play gives me a great personality for fursuits!  If someone sees me wearing a fursuit, they'll usually come up and say hi, and if someone asks I'll tell them.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 21, 2012)

One of my steam friends know now. They are a furry too.
*OH THE LOADSA FUN

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eacJVEdHYcc
Now anyone watching this will know something about me.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

I voted 'Only other furries know', which is nearly true, but my best friend, who is a goth/brony, knows as well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2012)

Since a couple of my friends make derrogatory comments about furries in passing I've told almost nobody. When I told my ex the response was 'a furby?', so I've been careful to resist embarrassing conversations like that since. x3


----------



## kman (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know any other furs irl, and haven't made any friends through FA or anything yet either, so in-a-sense nobody I personally know, knows.

If that changes in any way, new friends, etc, so be it.


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jun 23, 2012)

For me, it's mostly a personal thing: I like the art and other media, and might someday get into fursuit shenanigans, but in any case, it would be only my closest friends and other furries like on FA. I feel that when I start getting into the professional world, keeping my furry identity under wraps would be the most rational path.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

kman said:


> I don't know any other furs irl, and haven't made any friends through FA or anything yet either, so in-a-sense nobody I personally know, knows.
> 
> If that changes in any way, new friends, etc, so be it.



I think it's likely you'll find other furries in real life, if you look for them. I'd been furry a long whilr and had thought I was the only one within my area, but recently discovered another furry in real life, who told me there were many more.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 24, 2012)

I've noticed people who wear fursuits, then again, anyone would notice in the first week of being on FA. Anyways,
If you in a fursuit at home or convention that is doing fursuits, that is fine, but your going to wear a fursuit and take pictures of you holding bags of dog food or Frisbees in your mouth at pet smart, you might be over doing it.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 25, 2012)

I used to be very secretive about it before I knew that there even was a furry fandom. Before that, I just thought I was very very strange for liking cartoon animals. Now though, I don't care who knows that I am a furry, but I don't go shouting it from the rooftops either.


----------



## Anubite (Jun 25, 2012)

I tell my online friends who, some of which are furries, only about 4 know in real life at this point. Its just a hobby, but it is still not something i feel people need to know. Too many people with bad assumptions about this fandom and im not willing to explain to them how its not that bad.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 25, 2012)

I am not secretive about it but I don't go around telling everyone I meet, especially strangers.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't hide it, and I don't go shouting about it either.


----------



## Zyclonicide (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally, I never really found a reason to hide it.  My mom knew I had fursuits, and usually always begged me to wear it during halloween to give candy out.  

As long as people aren't seedy or overly pervy with it, I think people would accept it a bit easier.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2012)

Zyclonicide said:


> Personally, I never really found a reason to hide it. My mom knew I had fursuits, and usually always begged me to wear it during halloween to give candy out.
> 
> As long as people aren't seedy or overly pervy with it, I think people would accept it a bit easier.



Commenting on your last sentence, a number of people I know who found about the furrydom, fully expected it to be sexualised and didn't care either; I think they found it more confusing that some furries were adament this was not the case- a response like 'People dressing up as animals...and then _not_ having sex? That is so twisted.'


----------



## GrayThylacine (Jun 27, 2012)

I mostly keep it to myself for the most part. I was made fun of at school when I first started out so I kept it to just me and one or two other people. I now don't mind telling people if they asked me straight up.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't ever told anyone. In general, the subject has come up in a few conversations where the conversation generally points to the worst stereotypes of the fandom, so I really don't feel the need to reveal it to anyone since I'm a pussy that's sensitive to criticism due to social problems. Maybe one day I'll grow a pair and offer up that the stereotypes don't apply to everyone, including me.


----------



## ChocolateCatFat (Jun 28, 2012)

I let pretty much everyone know because I don't care what other people think.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jun 29, 2012)

I normally keep it quiet around people.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 29, 2012)

I just told a few friends of mine I was a Furry. I had no prior intention to, I was just asked a question that I couldn't give any other answer to without looking like some kind of maniac. They seemed pretty cool with it.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody knows but other furries. I don't tell my local friends because they all seem to assume that "furry" is synonymous to "dog-fucker". That's basically the reason, anyway.


----------



## Izzura (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not secretive at all about it, and I've had no problem at all with people about it. Most of the people that bother to say anything about it to me say it's cool or say they find the fandom interesting. Otherwise, nothing's ever been said to me about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 1, 2012)

I can honestly say no one has ever asked me if I was or not. So I guess only online ppl would know. I mean, my friends know I enjoy furry but they don't think anything of it, mind you I'm a lightweight furry anyway-so I don't really do the con or fursuit thing. I suppose if anyone *did *ask I'd them them. There's no shame in it to me.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 4, 2012)

I mentioned to a few people I went to Anthrocon. Which spread to a few more. Most thought it was cool only a couple were making jokes about seeing "freaky" stuff.

Some my friends know. My family... eh they know I go to anime cons and that is as far as they need to know. I'll go fursuiting once I move into my own place again sometime.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 4, 2012)

My friends know. There are a few pictures on Facebook and what not of me in furry ears and a tail. My dad knows about my tail, but I'm not really close enough to any of my other family for them to know.
I haven't gone to any furry cons. I've only been to MegaCon, but I wore my furry stuff there.


----------



## mstter (Jul 4, 2012)

Me letting my parents and friends know that I was a furry was kinda like when you have to fart in public, yes you can hold it in but that just makes things more difficult and causes your belly to ache. So I figured I'd just let it out as quick as possible and hope nobody hates me. I mean its better in than out, am I right?
Lol


----------



## Anubite (Jul 4, 2012)

This one dude who is very into the fetish side wargames with me and my buddies, they always talk about him when hes not there, my friends brother was trolling him when we were playing a match and i was like, nope, not telling them yet.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 4, 2012)

The only person that's not a furry that knows I'm a furry is my best friend Gavin. And he found out on accident because he came over to play halo and got on my computer and saw the yiff I was looking at that night. I waz So embarrassed .


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

i only got into the whole furry think like 2 months ago, so nobody knows... yet. i will tell someone if they bring it up, but i'm not all in ur face about it


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 9, 2012)

Most know about me. I just tell them if they ask, or they can just igure it for themselves.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 10, 2012)

In short, yes I am. I have only told my best friend that I am a furry and he was kinda shocked at first and was asking questions but now he's ok with it. But, now he has moved to a different school so I pretty much only see him on occasion when we both go to orchestra (he plays horn and I play the violin so we're in different sections and can't see/talk to eachother). We still talk to each other over skype and play games over steam, though I try and stay away from furry TF2 servers for his sake...

I don't plan on telling anyone else yet, at my age, but I _may_ drop a few hints here and there and if asked I will answer truthfully. I don't want to tell my parents, they are already coming to terms with my older brother being gay so I don't want to add to their troubles at the moment (especially with my dad as he's unhappy at work with all the stress). My brother is still awesome anyway, I haven't really seen a change. 

So yeah, getting off topic a bit. Only my best friend, FA and FAF know I'm a furry.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't bother telling people, if they asked I might but I like to keep the fandom as a secret thing for me! Friends would not care but parents would another me so I think to keep things easy I won't tell anyone! Family still think my tail is weird though! >w


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

No one knows, well looking at my avatar and backgrounds on the one forum and my favorites in DA online people can probably guess, but i dont mind at all if online people know. IRL no one does, i wouldnt want them to, im really into wildlife in a Steve Irwin kind of way, if they heard about me  being a furry they would think completely the wrong thing, put the love of animals and wildlife and the furryness together into something nasty when the two things are seperate to me.


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm very secretive about it.... I've been into it since I was 13 and still no one has a clue lol. If someone was a really good friend and straight up asked I might tell them, but I would never tell my family!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

I wear the same shirt everyday that says "YIFF ME IM FURRY"


----------



## burakki (Aug 11, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I wear the same shirt everyday that says "YIFF ME IM FURRY"



So... When some random person asks what yiff is.... do you tell them?


----------



## Aidy (Aug 11, 2012)

burakki said:


> So... When some random person asks what yiff is.... do you tell them?




no, we show them

;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 11, 2012)

...I wouldn't even consider it secret. You shouldn't be giving signs that you are one and no one should pick up. I don't understand why somebody would want to be identified as furry, in public, unless they had a severe issue making friends or talking about interests.

I only talk about furry crap with my furry friends anyway. It is such a small group of people.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 11, 2012)

Most people I know probably wouldn't care, but I don't feel I need to share unless they directly ask.  Though a couple people I know, they would be dicks about it.  Not that I care, but I just don't advertise.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

Every time one of these threads pop up I just get amused by the sheer amount of stupidity within it.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I'm just going to wait for my senior year of high school to let my furynessshit free. Not many people know right now, so yeah. The guy I like is clueless. my friends are popular. If they found out, I would be stuffed into a locker and probably have people writing "Furfag" allllll over my locker.

Cant wait for the 12th grade :v


----------



## MekutheFox (Aug 12, 2012)

Only my furry friends know I'm a furry. I'm not ready for anyone else to know.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 13, 2012)

My family , friends , coworkers and boss know i draw furry , did a fair amount of "art" for people around me. 
at parties and cons i wear the "hat and tail" so it's kind of obvious that i have furry leanings .

as long as i behave in public , nobody has any problems about it.

note , the girls think the ears are cute.


----------



## Fisher (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it's silly to treat furry like some sort of deep dark secret that's lurking just beneath he surface, waiting to burst out. It's not a sexuality or a religion, as at least a hundred peaople have already pointed out here.

Now that the dead horse has been beaten, I'll say that it is something I AM secretive about to some people. It really depends how much of an idea they have of the fandom. My mom has never heard of "furries," so I told her in passing that I like to draw animal people and her only responce was "cool." One of my best friends is a /b/tard though, so unfortunately that means I have to kick my sketchbook under the bed when he comes over. 

Basically, my point is that liking animal people isn't a terribly exciting secret, but there are people who will be dicks about it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2012)

burakki said:


> So... When some random person asks what yiff is.... do you tell them?


Lol naw, I don't really wear a shirt like that.  It's from a shitty yet hilariously bad student film called 'Furry'.  You can find it on YouTube, it's a terribly long 20m.


----------



## XXDeathPheonixXX (Aug 17, 2012)

A fair amount of furries and people know not alot tho


----------



## Kalithe (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't exactly scream from the top of the rafters "IM A DRAGON, RAAAWRRWERRR!!!" That being said, it is on my Facebook and I am more than happy to answer any questions of those that want to ask them. My 4 best friends know and many others have any opportunity to notice and ask about it, but I just don't go to them and scream "I'm a furry!" 

In short, I don't keep it a secret, but I don't try and completely keep it on the DL.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 18, 2012)

Fuck no, I tell everyone.


----------



## KittyCait (Aug 18, 2012)

My family isn't necessarily the most accepting in the world. They don't even know that I'm bisexual. If I ever were to tell them that or the fact that I'm a furry, I think I would be disowned. 
However, my friends are very accepting of me.  Thank goodness for them.


----------



## Nadrick (Aug 19, 2012)

sadly only VERY select friends of mine know, my family is super strict and would throw me to the curve if they found out, i tried to be public with it once and had to transfer schools due to how people treated me.

they always called me many names to the point i started walking out of class from some teachers harassing me which eventually led to me getting transferred, i will never make that mistake again


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 19, 2012)

Nadrick said:


> sadly only VERY select friends of mine know, my family is super strict and would throw me to the curve if they found out, i tried to be public with it once and had to transfer schools due to how people treated me.
> 
> they always called me many names to the point i started walking out of class from some teachers harassing me which eventually led to me getting transferred, i will never make that mistake again



....Ouch 

Well, If someone asks me, I would tell 'em. Nobody has asked me, even when I accidentaly gave 'hints' that im one to some friends. I remember a xbox friend always teasing me with gay messages like "I <3 you" and things like that and one time I responded "Just go to yiff another one XD" and he laughed, but never asked anything.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

People are pretty chill around where I live (hell, one of my friend's (also a furry) mothers even offered to go with him to FE next year to buy him porn LOL), so it's pretty easy to tell them. I've actually got a few friends who are also furries, though a couple take it a bit too far (not far enough to start being living stereotypes though). Parents were a little wary at first but they don't seem to care much anymore.


----------



## burakki (Aug 19, 2012)

DW_ said:


> People are pretty chill around where I live (hell, one of my friend's (also a furry) mothers even offered to go with him to FE next year to buy him porn LOL), so it's pretty easy to tell them. I've actually got a few friends who are also furries, though a couple take it a bit too far (not far enough to start being living stereotypes though). Parents were a little wary at first but they don't seem to care much anymore.



Wait. So there are parents out there that buy porn for their children? They actually exist?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

burakki said:


> Wait. So there are parents out there that buy porn for their children? They actually exist?



As well as the parents who buy violent films and videogames that depict torture and murder, but for some reason _that's _socially acceptable but god forbid a 16 year old to masturbate.


----------



## burakki (Aug 19, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> As well as the parents who buy violent films and videogames that depict torture and murder, but for some reason _that's _socially acceptable but god forbid a 16 year old to masturbate.



From what i see, it just seems that sex and anything related to it is considered more taboo, and spoken about less.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2012)

burakki said:


> From what i see, it just seems that sex and anything related to it is considered more taboo, and spoken about less.



Mhm I agree.


----------



## Cynicism (Aug 19, 2012)

I voted only family and friends. While my family doesn't know details, they know I like furry art since I have an art print on my wall. The only ones who know the extent of my furryness would be my close friends. In general, I don't do much to give it away so only those who know me personally have any idea.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

burakki said:


> Wait. So there are parents out there that buy porn for their children? They actually exist?



Yep. I've met her too -- she's pretty laid-back as a person.


----------



## burakki (Aug 19, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Yep. I've met her too -- she's pretty laid-back as a person.



It really nterests me to know how else a parents like that are. The only time I saw a mother that was really liberal about that stuff im front of their kids was the parent of a good friend of mine, but his older sister was gay I think, so it made a little more sense.


----------

